# Bear Challenge



## alysonclark

This idea I have had is just for fun ,it is not a race or a competition .So many of you have said you want to make a Gypsycream bear but don't know if you can .
Lets make one together .
Gypsycream has choosen one of her patterns ,the Huggable bear . 
The idea is anyone who is interested makes one during the month of May . 
There will be lots of help and advice available to anyone who needs it ,just ask .
Anyone who joins in is to keep their wool / yarn choice and colour a secret .
Then on 31st May we all post a picture of our finished bear on here .

It will be really interesting to see the differences our chosen yarns have made . 

I have seen a similar idea on here with a baby outfit ,the end results are amazing 

Are you up for it ?
You might learn something new .

Alyson x


----------



## Sallyannie

Great idea, Alyson. I bought the pattern at the weekend. Really looking forward to seeing all the bears, watch this space!!


----------



## alysonclark

Brilliant !! 
Just an after thought ,there is a hoodie available to fit this bear .It can be an optional extra if wanted .


----------



## Sallyannie

Ooh, I want to start my bear now, I'm really excited. I needed that push to start it and here it is. I also bought the hoodie pattern and the need-a-hug bear.


----------



## alysonclark

Off you go then ,get those needles clicking .I cant wait to see all the end results .


----------



## Gypsycream

This is a great idea Alyson, I love seeing everyone's bears and how different they all are.

Can I join in? I've an idea for something a bit different in the yarn department.


----------



## alysonclark

Of course you can join in . Youv'e got me wondering now about your yarn !!


----------



## Gypsycream

alysonclark said:


> Of course you can join in . Youv'e got me wondreing now about your yarn !!


Just something I've always wanted to try and wondered if it would work lol! Now I've got the chance an a reason to try it!!!


----------



## jtkdesigns

I would like to join how do I go about doing this?


----------



## alysonclark

You need the pattern for the Huggable Bear if you don't have it already it is available on Craftsy .com Then just make the bear ,following the pattern instructions and post a photo on here on May 31st .Please keep your yarn choice and colour a secret until all the finished bears are revealed


----------



## Janet.Sar

You can put my name down for this one. I have made a bear in pink eyelash-feather yarn - and my grandson wants a boy-coloured one - 
so - 2 bears with one stone!!


----------



## alysonclark

Great !! Glad to have you join us .Ssssshhhhh you have to keep the colour a secret lol .
Alyson x


----------



## jtkdesigns

so we just go buy the pattern and then keep the rest a secret?


----------



## alysonclark

Yes .Keep your yarn choice and colour a secret . If you need any help just shout out .


----------



## gcoop

Oh yes, love this idea, would love to join in
Just hope I can get suitable yarn here in Aus


----------



## Dreamfli

Can I do the pocket bear instead?? Love the idea and want to try something new!

ok couple of questions all ready, what is double knit yarn?

also what size is 3mm needle? US


----------



## ladystarshine

I just started the need a hug bear. Does that qualify. I don't have the pattern for the huggable bear


----------



## gcoop

Yah... just found some yarn online here in Aus. Now I can join in no worries


----------



## alysonclark

ladystarshine yes you can do the need a hug.
Dreamfli yes pocket bear is ok . DK yarn is the same as your 8ply I think . Not sure about the needle size ,can any of our American friends help us out here ?


----------



## alysonclark

gcoop ,glad that you are joining us


----------



## Janet.Sar

gcoop said:


> Yah... just found some yarn online here in Aus. Now I can join in no worries


Just make sure you knit your bear the right way up Gai :lol: :lol:


----------



## EFerg

Dreamfli said:


> Can I do the pocket bear instead?? Love the idea and want to try something new!
> 
> ok couple of questions all ready, what is double knit yarn?
> 
> also what size is 3mm needle? US


3mm needle is US size 3.


----------



## EFerg

Great idea. Please count me in!


----------



## Dreamfli

EFerg said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I do the pocket bear instead?? Love the idea and want to try something new!
> 
> ok couple of questions all ready, what is double knit yarn?
> 
> also what size is 3mm needle? US
> 
> 
> 
> 3mm needle is US size 3.
Click to expand...

Oops I started with a two us size but it's fine yarn and looking good so far.


----------



## Janet.Sar

Can I just say that I think you can knit this bear pattern in any yarn - with the appropriate size needles....

Toys aren't like clothes - they don't have to fit!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

Janet.Sar said:


> Can I just say that I think you can knit this bear pattern in any yarn - with the appropriate size needles....
> 
> Toys aren't like clothes - they don't have to fit!!!


So true Janet, but please do try and knit on smaller knitting needles than recommended on the ball band. Some eyelash yarns state large needles and you don't want to be making huge bears lol! I think it would be best if you could go down to the smallest that you can to keep the weave tight to avoid stretching


----------



## Becky627

I bought the pattern recently and would like to join in. Like someone else said, this is the motivation I needed. I havent made any toys yet, this will be my first. I have to get the yarn though. Dont think I have any in my stash that will work. Cant wait to see how it goes. 
Thanks!


----------



## alysonclark

Eferg glad you have joined in , the bear does not need to be finished by tomorrow lol 
Becky627 ,this bear can be made in a variety of yarns .Just take a look at Gypsycreams avatar picture .It shows a number of different huggable bears made in a variety of yarns ..


----------



## Slashdog1

I'm in just purchased the pattern!! I will need to get yarn and needles for this project.


----------



## alysonclark

Nice to have you join in Slashdog1


----------



## price90210

I just bought the pattern so now I just have to pick up my supplies. I have never made a bear so this should be fun.


----------



## Gypsycream

Thought it may help if I posted some of my bear photo's to show that this bear can be knitted in any medium of your choice.


----------



## Janet.Sar

Well - that's it isn't Pat ? Just in case anyone couldn't make up their minds whether to knit a bear or not!
You've made their minds up for them !! How could anyone not make one of these?


----------



## Gypsycream

Janet.Sar said:


> Well - that's it isn't Pat ? Just in case anyone couldn't make up their minds whether to knit a bear or not!
> You've made their minds up for them !! How could anyone not make one of these?


lol! just trying to get as many folk on board as possible Janet. I've more photo's but I think they must be on my other laptop, may have to dig it out


----------



## alysonclark

Thanks Pat ,just look at these cute bears . I'm sure the pale blue one is saying stop squashing me !!

We have about 12 people on board up to now


----------



## lifeline

I am going to say (very tentatively) that I will join in. Not sure if it will be ready by the end of May, but I just might give it a go. :?


----------



## gcoop

Janet.Sar said:


> Well - that's it isn't Pat ? Just in case anyone couldn't make up their minds whether to knit a bear or not!
> You've made their minds up for them !! How could anyone not make one of these?


Certainly true, how could you not want to knit one.
Gypsycream, can the bears be jointed ? I have some bear joints from previously doing embroidered bears, love to be able to use them up


----------



## alysonclark

Brilliant RebeccaMoe !! We are pleased to have you join us


----------



## Becky627

alysonclark said:


> Eferg glad you have joined in , the bear does not need to be finished by tomorrow lol
> Becky627 ,this bear can be made in a variety of yarns .Just take a look at Gypsycreams avatar picture .It shows a number of different huggable bears made in a variety of yarns ..


You're right. I guess I was looking for an excuse to buy more when I really need to use what I have. My youngest turns 2 next month and I wanted to have this as a birthday gift for her. Maybe I will have time to make the sweater too as someone else mentioned. Hopefully mine will at least be picture worthy when it comes time to post them.


----------



## Gypsycream

gcoop said:


> Janet.Sar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well - that's it isn't Pat ? Just in case anyone couldn't make up their minds whether to knit a bear or not!
> You've made their minds up for them !! How could anyone not make one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly true, how could you not want to knit one.
> Gypsycream, can the bears be jointed ? I have some bear joints from previously doing embroidered bears, love to be able to use them up
Click to expand...

Yes these bears can be jointed because their limbs are separate pieces, please let me know how you get on doing this, I've never tried even though I designed it to be jointed


----------



## gcoop

Gypsycream said:


> gcoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janet.Sar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well - that's it isn't Pat ? Just in case anyone couldn't make up their minds whether to knit a bear or not!
> You've made their minds up for them !! How could anyone not make one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly true, how could you not want to knit one.
> Gypsycream, can the bears be jointed ? I have some bear joints from previously doing embroidered bears, love to be able to use them up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes these bears can be jointed because their limbs are separate pieces, please let me know how you get on doing this, I've never tried even
> though I designed it to be jointed
Click to expand...

Oh that is great, will let you know when I have one done, going to experiment with some yarn i have here then if ok go onto the proper yarn.
Wont be doing one in the head.... never have been able to do that successfully LOL


----------



## Windbeam

What a fun idea! Just got my pattern, count me in!


----------



## Retiredinpa

Good idea and I'm happily in!


----------



## Dreamfli

umm not supposed to show and tell till the end of May?? Oh man, thats a long time away. LOL

bought pattern, have head, body,ears and one arm done and the other well on the way. Going to Wal mart tonight to get stuffing.

By end of May I may have a whole family of bears and few bunnys too. They were so cute had to get that pattern too.


----------



## ladystarshine

count me in. See you May 31st


----------



## koalamely

I would love to do this but the pattern costs money so I can't do it but I cannot wait to see all the bears!


----------



## birsss

I'm onboard.


----------



## Anita H

Well, I just ordered the pattern and am going to give it a try. I just have to swatch some stash yarn to check for washablility since I don't think I have any acrylic in DK. If I held sock yarn double do you think that would work? I want to cast this little bear on now. LOL


----------



## lilangel

Okay, I am in. I got the pattern a while ago but haven't started it because I am afraid. I am going to need all the help I can get.


----------



## alysonclark

Thank you ladies for joining in ,I can't wait to see all these bears at the end of the month .
Anita H is your sock yarn 4ply ? If so then it could be doubled and used ,that would make it 8ply 
Alyson


----------



## Yarngrandma

I am sorry, it's late at night and I cannot think to well at this hour, but I can't figure out where the pattern you are referring to is located. Can you send me the link? I have several bear patterns here at home, but this does sound like fun.
thanks in advance,
Ruth



alysonclark said:


> This idea I have had is just for fun ,it is not a race or a competition .So many of you have said you want to make a Gypsycream bear but don't know if you can .
> Lets make one together .
> Gypsycream has choosen one of her patterns ,the Huggable bear .
> The idea is anyone who is interested makes one during the month of May .
> There will be lots of help and advice available to anyone who needs it ,just ask .
> Anyone who joins in is to keep their wool / yarn choice and colour a secret .
> Then on 31st May we all post a picture of our finished bear on here .
> 
> It will be really interesting to see the differences our chosen yarns have made .
> 
> I have seen a similar idea on here with a baby outfit ,the end results are amazing
> 
> Are you up for it ?
> You might learn something new .
> 
> Alyson x


----------



## alysonclark

Hi yarngrandma , there is a link below Gypsycreams posts . Or you can go onto craftsy.com ,type in Huggable bear and you will see the pattern by Gypsycream . Leave it till morning if you are tired now ,nothing goes right when it's bedtime .
Alyson


----------



## deedee2293

This is a great idea and I would love to join in, I bought my pattern so i will go about choosing my yarn now, see you all at the Teddy bears picnic on 31st


----------



## alysonclark

Great deedee2293 , lol ,its a pity we can't all meet up in a park somewhere with our bears and have a picnic . Some picnic weather would be nice .
I love the cute little dog in your avatar


----------



## deedee2293

You are not kidding, will we ever get a summer? My dog is a Shih Tzu /Bichon Frise cross and she is called Daisy and is a very spoilt pooch


----------



## Clarebear

I'm in but I will do the pocket bear


----------



## YorkieMama

I'm in too. I have a single skein of yarn that I have been wondering what to do with - now I know. LOL 
I have never knit toys before so this should be fun, especially with all the good help available.


----------



## missmolly

Janet.Sar said:


> Well - that's it isn't Pat ? Just in case anyone couldn't make up their minds whether to knit a bear or not!
> You've made their minds up for them !! How could anyone not make one of these?


I love all these bears so much that even I will be attempting to make one......I've never made a toy before!!!


----------



## alysonclark

Wow ladies I think thats 22 bears we are going to be looking at at the end of the month .!! Fab . Thank you everyone .


----------



## alysonclark

deedee2293 Daisy is beautiful , anyone would want to spoil her


----------



## YorkieMama

deedee2293 said:


> You are not kidding, will we ever get a summer? My dog is a Shih Tzu /Bichon Frise cross and she is called Daisy and is a very spoilt pooch


deedee2293, your Daisy is just adorable! <chuckling> Tsk, tsk, I'm sure that Daisy is not one little bit spoilt, just well loved.


----------



## parrotdragon

I'm in &#9829;


----------



## daleech

Count me in. How do I get the pattern for the hoodie?
daleech


----------



## Mrs ruminant

Great bought my pattern at weekend so will give it a go!


----------



## alysonclark

Great ladies !! thanks for joining in .
darleech if you go back on to craftsy .com ,maybe type in hoodie for huggable bear ,it is there as a free download


----------



## khoek38

I'm in. It will be so much fun to see everyones ideas on colors and the faces always look different. Great idea.


----------



## alysonclark

Thanks khoek38 . I know what you mean about each one being different ,it is as though they all have a character .Beware they are addictive ! I'm on my 4th bear now.


----------



## kacey64

Sounds like fun. Could someone post a link to the pattern. Tried to find it, but didn't get to it. Been wanting to purchase it anyway. And help from the experienced bear makers sounds good.


----------



## alysonclark

There is a link on Gypsycreams posts


----------



## TabathaJoy

What a great idea. Count me in.On your mark,get set, GO!!!Happy knitting.


----------



## Lea Ann

Count me in - I started her Huggable bear last week and given that I only have a couple hrs of time per day where I am constantly interrupted, I am just now starting the head - no worries, I'll get him done! 

Can't wait to see all the Huggable Bears!!


----------



## Linday

Okay, Just bought the pattern and now for some yarn shopping.


----------



## cinknitting

sounds like fun! i bought one of the patterns, will have to look and see which one!! the hoodie is a great idea as well. what is the cost of that?


----------



## eggplantlady

Okay, this might just be the motivation I need! I've been suffering from a lack knitting desire lately, but I have the pattern and a pregnant friend! I'll go yarn shopping today.


----------



## annematilda

gcoop said:


> Oh yes, love this idea, would love to join in
> Just hope I can get suitable yarn here in Aus


Hi Gai. I was just at spotlight the other day and they have a new yarn in called "bear yarn". Just a thin thread with quite long hairs on it. It looks more like cotton though than the other furry type ones that been around for a while.


----------



## lrc19

Just downloaded the pattern. Can't wait to start.


----------



## alysonclark

This is going crazy now ! lol


----------



## wildfire0

Got the pattern just now!!! I think my biggest problem will be to figure where to post the picture. I cant seem to figure how to get to this section from the main.


----------



## jeannietta

I'd love to join in, but how is Huggable Bear different from Need-A Hug? I have the Need-A-Hug pattern already.


----------



## gcoop

annematilda said:


> gcoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, love this idea, would love to join in
> Just hope I can get suitable yarn here in Aus
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gai. I was just at spotlight the other day and they have a new yarn in called "bear yarn". Just a thin thread with quite long hairs on it. It looks more like cotton though than the other furry type ones that been around for a while.
Click to expand...

Hi Anne, thanks for that, will take a look next time i decide to tackle Spotlight, dont know what yours is like but the 2 down here are dreadful LOL. I managed to get some of one of the ones Gypsycream mentions in the pattern online last night, its coming from WA so will take a couple of days, in the meantime i got some cheapy stuff at Go Lo today just to experiment with. Now I just have to finish a smocking order off tomorrow and its a bear lift off lol


----------



## newbiebecky

I'm in! Sounds like fun and I had all ready bought the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## alysonclark

jeanniette the Huggable bear is smaller ,only takes 100g of yarn and doesn't look grumpy .


----------



## jemima

I have purchased the bear knitting pattern and have been trying to print the hoodie pattern but no luck in printing the actual hoodie pattern only got 2 pages telling me about it.


----------



## Katsch

I'm in!


----------



## Kissnntell

shux! cant afford the pattern right now so gonna hafta bow out b4 i even get in! have fun evry1. cant wait 2 c the finished products the end of the month


----------



## Karen L

I would love to make a bear but this is not the month for it. I have to have surgery on the 15th and will not pressure myself into anything else. I have made two bears of a different pattern and they can be addicting for sure. My granddaughter has two and thinks now she needs a mommy bear. Now if I could just find the pattern to finish my 3rd! Used different yarns and they are all different sizes and colors. My sister-in-law makes them too and just uses different color yarns for the body and arms to make them look like they are wearing sweaters. Great way to use up her left-overs.


----------



## Gypsycream

jemima said:


> I have purchased the bear knitting pattern and have been trying to print the hoodie pattern but no luck in printing the actual hoodie pattern only got 2 pages telling me about it.


The hoodie pattern only has two pages angel, I didn't include photo's to save on your printer ink. There are photo's on Craftsy.com if you want to see what it looks like or on Ravelry,click this link http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hooded-jacket-to-fit-huggable-bear


----------



## Schoeneckwren

I'm in!!!!!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom

Just bought the pattern and I am going to give it a try sounds like fun


----------



## errjan46

Count me in also, never made a toy so this will be a challenge for me. I'm sure we will all enjoy this project...Janine


----------



## roseknit

O.K. just downloaded the pattern, will have a go, will be interesting to see what everyone comes up with


----------



## janis blondel

Just bought the pattern and the yarn don't know if I am good enough though but I will certainly give it a try. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Judyh

I'm in!!


----------



## Schoeneckwren

You just answered the question "What am I going to give my twin cousins for their 4th birthday".


----------



## bbop1

I have been dreaming of moving the bear up to the top of my list. This does it! Thank you.


----------



## Patti110654

just bought the pattern (I was planning on buying it anyway  I'm in. . . now to decide my yarn/color. . . this will be fun!!!


----------



## daffy duck

I would like to join in also


----------



## daffy duck

I would join in also


----------



## daffy duck

I would join in also


----------



## JAShier

If using eyelash, should you use a double strand? Just purchased the pattern. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## engteacher

I have the pocket bear but not sure I have enough yarn. Count me in. I will use what I have then improvise if necessary. I even bought the eyes last weekend. How soon can we start asking questions?...


----------



## Gypsycream

JAShier said:


> If using eyelash, should you use a double strand? Just purchased the pattern. Can't wait to try it.


No just single strand, check the pattern and it advises using a smaller needle size to the ball band recommendations, you need to create quite a tight weave


----------



## Gypsycream

Karen L said:



> I would love to make a bear but this is not the month for it. I have to have surgery on the 15th and will not pressure myself into anything else. I have made two bears of a different pattern and they can be addicting for sure. My granddaughter has two and thinks now she needs a mommy bear. Now if I could just find the pattern to finish my 3rd! Used different yarns and they are all different sizes and colors. My sister-in-law makes them too and just uses different color yarns for the body and arms to make them look like they are wearing sweaters. Great way to use up her left-overs.


I wish you well for your surgery on the 15th, I'll be thinking of you. Special hugs.


----------



## blackat99

Great idea. Count me in too please!!


----------



## cgcharles

I'm in.


----------



## Granny8

Will it be ok to use the Pocket Bear pattern too???


----------



## Anita H

alysonclark said:


> Thank you ladies for joining in ,I can't wait to see all these bears at the end of the month .
> Anita H is your sock yarn 4ply ? If so then it could be doubled and used ,that would make it 8ply
> Alyson


Thanks Alyson. While digging in my stash, I found some yarn that will work. My bear might be just a little "wild" but it is a bear after all, right? LOL


----------



## grammaneice

Would love to join in, but my finger says no i'm not ready.Bernice


----------



## Lynda from Watford

Hi Alison

I went on to the website but it was American. Can I get the pattern in the UK? Also, it says intermediate - can you give me a clue about why. I'd love to have a go but need to know if I can do it.

thanks
Lynda
xxx



alysonclark said:


> This idea I have had is just for fun ,it is not a race or a competition .So many of you have said you want to make a Gypsycream bear but don't know if you can .
> Lets make one together .
> Gypsycream has choosen one of her patterns ,the Huggable bear .
> The idea is anyone who is interested makes one during the month of May .
> There will be lots of help and advice available to anyone who needs it ,just ask .
> Anyone who joins in is to keep their wool / yarn choice and colour a secret .
> Then on 31st May we all post a picture of our finished bear on here .
> 
> It will be really interesting to see the differences our chosen yarns have made .
> 
> I have seen a similar idea on here with a baby outfit ,the end results are amazing
> 
> Are you up for it ?
> You might learn something new .
> 
> Alyson x


----------



## kerrie35094

I'm in! I tore my rotator cuff a month ago and learned that the muscles and tendons are "shredded" so I'm waiting for shoulder replacement surgery. After about 3 weeks of not knitting, I couldn't stand it any longer and figured out a way to get back to my addiction. It's a slow process but so satisfying. The project I chose? Gypsycream's bear! See you the 31st.


----------



## Gypsycream

kerrie35094 said:


> I'm in! I tore my rotator cuff a month ago and learned that the muscles and tendons are "shredded" so I'm waiting for shoulder replacement surgery. After about 3 weeks of not knitting, I couldn't stand it any longer and figured out a way to get back to my addiction. It's a slow process but so satisfying. The project I chose? Gypsycream's bear! See you the 31st.


Aw bless that does sound painful angel, gentle hugs


----------



## Mwoodard

Count me in. It sounds like fun


----------



## Joni L.

So far I've enjoyed all the great items made and reading everything but now would really like to get info on making the need a hug bear. I do have the pattern but haven't gotten the yarn that I want to knit it in. I'll be waiting to hear the progress.


----------



## Grandma val

I might give it a go Alyson if I fathom out how to post a picture.


----------



## My3sons

Count me on too!!! They have to be the cutest bears I've ever seen. I bought the pattern a few days ago. Can't wait to see how mine comes to life. See everyone on the 31st


----------



## Anita H

Grandma val said:


> I might give it a go Alyson if I fathom out how to post a picture.


If you can't figure it out, let me know. You can email it to me and I will post it for you.


----------



## Gypsycream

Grandma val said:


> I might give it a go Alyson if I fathom out how to post a picture.


If you can't do it Val, email it to me or Alyson and we'll do it for you  Looking forwards to seeing all these bears


----------



## Classyone13

Wow, I just bought the pattern too and the yarn should be here any day now. What a fun way for some of us to do our first bear....I'm in!!


----------



## lkrausman

Just bought the pattern yesterday. Was going to make a sample first, if all goes well I will post. So excited with this challange. I am sure I will be asking for help!


----------



## Avalon37

alysonclark said:


> Thanks Pat ,just look at these cute bears . I'm sure the pale blue one is saying stop squashing me !!
> 
> We have about 12 people on board up to now


do we have to tell you that we are joining or just do it and post the picture in the 31 st? I guess I want to see how it comes out first.LOL


----------



## Judyh

I do not have the pattern for the 'huggable bear', and can't afford to purchase it right now. Can I use the 'standard bear' pattern instead?


----------



## pengwensgranny

I bought the pattern last week and was going to finish the cardigan that I am knitting for my grand daughter first. That will now have to wait. Bear here I come.
Count me in. This teddy bears' picnic is growing by the minute.


----------



## Grandma val

W.ow Anita that sounds difficult too . May have to get the Grandchildren to show me how. Last eavning I managed to TAG apicture of my newborn Great Grandson and put it on my Face book page , dont know how I did It and dont suppose I can do it again. But Boy I was proud of myself I,ve only had the Laptop for 15 months and am constantly learning, husband gets a bit mad at me because he does,t even know how to switch it on. Thanks Val


----------



## nanafitz

Have had the pattern for a while. Now I have extra incentive. Oh, yippee, a yarn buying trip!!!


----------



## Shugrl

Count me in too. I had already started one, it is not finished yet? Is that okay?
This is a wonderful idea! I love the idea of the Teddy Bear Picnic. Can't wait to see all the the little sweeties!!!! This is REALLY exploding!!!


----------



## samson402

Count me in!!!!! Love the idea.


----------



## lynnie2

What kind of yarn should I use? And before I buy the pattern could someone who is knew to knitting be able to make the bears? I love the bears.


----------



## parrotdragon

annematilda said:


> gcoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, love this idea, would love to join in
> Just hope I can get suitable yarn here in Aus
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gai. I was just at spotlight the other day and they have a new yarn in called "bear yarn". Just a thin thread with quite long hairs on it. It looks more like cotton though than the other furry type ones that been around for a while.
Click to expand...

beware of the Teddy Fur yarn from Spotlight. I have two bears knitted up using that yarn. I began a Huggable bear but it was going to end up huge! The suggested needle size for that yarn is 8mm, I used 4mm and used the Pocket bear pattern. They turned out a nice size but very 'hairy'. I also added an extra row in the muzzle in order to 'swop' the knit side to the purl side. This made making up the head a lot easier as the muzzle needed quite a bit of trimming.

Deb


----------



## slaurance

Great Idea! I bought the pattern for the middle sized bear last week, I need to make 3.....one for each grandchild. Looking forward to getting started! Count me in!!


----------



## Saroj

I would love to join. Are we making a sweater or toy?


----------



## Rhodidodi

sounds like fun, I have the pattern so need to get started!!


----------



## jbuell

Getting ready to purchase patter......but....which pattern is better huggable bear or need a hug bear. I've seen both patterns talked about on this site. I haven't done an animal yet and would like o join in the fun.


----------



## tinkerbell

I may have to join in, also!


----------



## bonniebb

Wow! I am excited. Bought the pattern yesterday, and have already started. This invite inspires me to make more than one. Can't wait to see everyone elses's creation.
Bonnieb


----------



## Gypsycream

Judyh said:


> I do not have the pattern for the 'huggable bear', and can't afford to purchase it right now. Can I use the 'standard bear' pattern instead?


Sorry for the confusion the Standard Bear is the Huggable bear


----------



## Gypsycream

jbuell said:


> Getting ready to purchase patter......but....which pattern is better huggable bear or need a hug bear. I've seen both patterns talked about on this site. I haven't done an animal yet and would like o join in the fun.


The Huggable bear is the first bear I designed, it takes approx 100grams of yarn. the Need a Hug bear takes approx 150grams (depending on how many yards you get per gram of course) Sewing up the Need a Hug is probably easier because the muzzle is in plain double knit. But there are very clear instructions on both patterns and of course I'm here to help anyone who is stuck, always happy to try and guide you through should you have any problems


----------



## Dimples16

Iwould love to join. But financially I can't afford the pattern or yarn. "SIGH". Both my hubby and I are still unemployed . Maybe another time.


----------



## Gypsycream

lynnie2 said:


> What kind of yarn should I use? And before I buy the pattern could someone who is knew to knitting be able to make the bears? I love the bears.


I advise eyelash/fur yarn, you get a nice bear with this yarn. I can't give you any recommendations on actual brands because I'm in the UK. Some ladies have used Red Heart and Lion Brands fun fur.

I've written the pattern so that its very easy to follow and it really is very easy to do. If you have any problems understanding anything at all I'm only a pm away


----------



## cindylucifer

I just bought the patterns for her bears so count me in.


----------



## freckles

Great idea, Allyson. I'm in but will have to start late.... getting ready to move on the 10th so life a little hectic<G>. I already have the pattern waiting in the wings so have something to look forward to after the move..... now to decide which yarn from my stash (which is currently all packed!) Fun, fun fun!
Thanks for thinking of it.
Peg


----------



## nab

I'm in. I just need to figure out how to use dh's camera and post a picture.
Great idea. Thanks Alyson
Nickie


----------



## 1artist

Ok, it's the push I need too. I'll put some of the other projects on hold or set up a hour timer and switch out until all are finished. LOL d


----------



## Kayte

Sounds like fun-count me in-Now all I have to do is find the right pattern and go for it.


----------



## Judyh

GREAT!


----------



## pegmullen

Great idea!! I may need a lot of help. Glad your all there for advice. Actually, i have both patterns. Guess i better start.
peg


----------



## Melodypop

I guess it was meant to be. I bought both the huga bear and pocket bear 2 days ago. This is just what I need to get me going. Thank you for starting this. N


----------



## sam07671

I have to wait until next week to get the pattern and yarn. So sorta count me in.


----------



## camplaffalot

OUCH! We are about to take off to visit daughter in Kentucky and travel about for awhile. Never sure of internet availability! I want to do this with you soooooo much! So, I will just buy the pattern and do it whenever I can. Won't make the deadline, but will be following the Bear Challenge any time I can get online! Oy! What am I going to do without you all for 3+ hours a day???? LOL


----------



## Janafay

Would love to make the bear. I must first order the pattern but looking forward to this group bear building..


----------



## Kayte

I just learned something- this is a way of getting you to buy someones pattern- then add hoodie pattern-sorry- I do not have the money for for your promotions.


----------



## fludzbug

I'm in! I have the pattern and the yarn. This is giving me the incentive. I can "bearly" wait to see all the bears~


----------



## fludzbug

I'm in! I have the pattern and the yarn. This is giving me the incentive. I can "bearly" wait to see all the bears~


----------



## triana

I've just bought this pattern and am really looking forward to the challenge. I'm a new user and am looking forward to enjoying the fun.


----------



## DonnieK

Well, count me in too. I had a list of patterns to purchase but was holding off for more. But, I went and did the checkout, got my patterns, (was thrilled with the ease of getting them). This sounds like lots of fun.


----------



## Lynda from Watford

Ok, I've downloaded the pattern, off to the wool shop on Saturday and off I go on my first bear. Before I even start I've got a problem about the increase. I cast on by kitting into a stitch and 'knitting' a stitch which I add to the left hand needle - does that make sense. Can I do that to increase in this pattern. If not, please tell me how to do it. I'm determined to move from easy to intermediate patterns. Thank you so much.
luv Lynda x


----------



## Cyndyn

Just received an email from Jo-Ann's lion brand fun fur 25% off sale's price is $3.59 a skein. Count me in... always wanted to try making a toy, sounds like fun.



Gypsycream said:


> lynnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of yarn should I use? And before I buy the pattern could someone who is knew to knitting be able to make the bears? I love the bears.
> 
> 
> 
> I advise eyelash/fur yarn, you get a nice bear with this yarn. I can't give you any recommendations on actual brands because I'm in the UK. Some ladies have used Red Heart and Lion Brands fun fur.
> 
> I've written the pattern so that its very easy to follow and it really is very easy to do. If you have any problems understanding anything at all I'm only a pm away
Click to expand...


----------



## dawnprentiss

i've already started mine so here is a reason to keep me on point fun fun off i go thanks for the great idea and motivation! i have trouble keeping on one thing til it's done


----------



## jaml

Great idea. I am anxious to get one made and this will be the push I need to stop other things and make one.


----------



## dorceyt

:thumbup: Great idea, I would love to try, I have already made on pocket bear and love him... I have the pattern for the other bear also , just have to find the yarn, it's here somewhere...That in it's self will be a challenge for me as I have sooooo much yarn, just need to find the right bag. 

Dorceyt


----------



## kidbear

sounds like a great idea I'm in


----------



## Gypsycream

Lynda from Watford said:


> Ok, I've downloaded the pattern, off to the wool shop on Saturday and off I go on my first bear. Before I even start I've got a problem about the increase. I cast on by kitting into a stitch and 'knitting' a stitch which I add to the left hand needle - does that make sense. Can I do that to increase in this pattern. If not, please tell me how to do it. I'm determined to move from easy to intermediate patterns. Thank you so much.
> luv Lynda x


Hi Lynda, it would be best if you could cast on a bit firmer than the way you are doing it, perhaps the cable method, check out Youtube for a demo. You can increase/decrease anyway you like.


----------



## jbuell

thanks for the quick reply I am purchasing the pattern


----------



## Melodypop

To add to that If you are a senior you get an additional 20% off today at Jo-Ann's, May 2. on all your purchases. Even if it is on sale, so that's a great deal to get the yarn to try making this great bear. N



Cyndyn said:


> Just received an email from Jo-Ann's lion brand fun fur 25% off sale's price is $3.59 a skein. Count me in... always wanted to try making a toy, sounds like fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Gypsycream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of yarn should I use? And before I buy the pattern could someone who is knew to knitting be able to make the bears? I love the bears.
> 
> 
> 
> I advise eyelash/fur yarn, you get a nice bear with this yarn. I can't give you any recommendations on actual brands because I'm in the UK. Some ladies have used Red Heart and Lion Brands fun fur.
> 
> I've written the pattern so that its very easy to follow and it really is very easy to do. If you have any problems understanding anything at all I'm only a pm away
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## alysonclark

OMG !!!!!This has gone crazy now I think we have roughly 60 bears to look forward to seeing


----------



## KathieMT

Sounds great to me. I have two niece or nephews on the way in Octoberso this will be a good welcome to the world gift for them. That's if I find knitting time this busy month.


----------



## K. Bauer

I think I am in. Have to get the pattern and yarn. Hopefully it won't be too hard and I can make them for the gran kids.


----------



## mrssonsew

alysonclark said:


> This idea I have had is just for fun ,it is not a race or a competition .So many of you have said you want to make a Gypsycream bear but don't know if you can .
> Lets make one together .
> Gypsycream has choosen one of her patterns ,the Huggable bear .
> The idea is anyone who is interested makes one during the month of May .
> There will be lots of help and advice available to anyone who needs it ,just ask .
> Anyone who joins in is to keep their wool / yarn choice and colour a secret .
> Then on 31st May we all post a picture of our finished bear on here .
> 
> It will be really interesting to see the differences our chosen yarns have made .
> 
> I have seen a similar idea on here with a baby outfit ,the end results are amazing
> 
> Are you up for it ?
> You might learn something new .
> 
> Alyson x


love it will keep on bookmark


----------



## grammacat

count me in. I have wanted to make one of these for some time now


----------



## DonnieK

Kayte said:


> I just learned something- this is a way of getting you to buy someones pattern- then add hoodie pattern-sorry- I do not have the money for for your promotions.


Kayte, why make comments like this? Everyone else is having a great time with it and if you can't afford the pattern or yarn that is not anyone's fault. I too am strapped and on a fixed income, but the pattern is reasonable, and if you have done any of gypsycream's you know they are quality. Why try to bring doom and gloom? Instead, just wish all of those who are going to have some fun "good luck".


----------



## lynnlassiter

gonna do this. love gypsycream's bears!


----------



## Cyndyn

How much stuffing do you need....placing my Jo-Ann's order. Wonder if 61 years counts as a senior.


----------



## StellasKnits

DonnieK said:


> Kayte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just learned something- this is a way of getting you to buy someones pattern- then add hoodie pattern-sorry- I do not have the money for for your promotions.
> 
> 
> 
> Kayte, why make comments like this? Everyone else is having a great time with it and if you can't afford the pattern or yarn that is not anyone's fault. I too am strapped and on a fixed income, but the pattern is reasonable, and if you have done any of gypsycream's you know they are quality. Why try to bring doom and gloom? Instead, just wish all of those who are going to have some fun "good luck".
Click to expand...

Here here! Gypsycream didn't post this challenge! It was by another Kp'er. It would be different if the pattern writer was just using this as a promo but it's not! C'mon, have a little fun! I don't know if I'll be participating - totally covered up with other projects trying to re-stock my shop and items for the fall shows but I'm totally going to enjoy looking at everyone elses creations!


----------



## Schipperke

I've got the 'Need a hug' bear pattern. Please can I use that one or is it a different one we do? I'd also love to join in please. :-D


----------



## oma lisa

FABULOUS IDEA!!! 
I've been looking at Gypsycream's Adorable Bears and wondering if I can make one. So with the help of all the wonderful knitters here at KP it is just the motivation I needed. 
Just bought the pattern and I'm off the find the yarn ! (yikes...it is already Day 2 !!)


----------



## barbara55

Count me in as well. But can anyone tell me the difference between Huggable bear and Need a hug bear please?


----------



## akeehn

Count me in also.
I have the pattern & yarn....ready to start. :0


----------



## laura1964

well yes go on then i am going to buy the pattern and it might give me a nudge to get it done as well!


----------



## nab

DonnieK said:


> Kayte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just learned something- this is a way of getting you to buy someones pattern- then add hoodie pattern-sorry- I do not have the money for for your promotions.
> 
> 
> 
> Kayte, why make comments like this? Everyone else is having a great time with it and if you can't afford the pattern or yarn that is not anyone's fault. I too am strapped and on a fixed income, but the pattern is reasonable, and if you have done any of gypsycream's you know they are quality. Why try to bring doom and gloom? Instead, just wish all of those who are going to have some fun "good luck".
Click to expand...

I agree. Why bring the rest of us down. I'm sorry you won't be joining us.


----------



## laura1964

im disabled and on a very tight budget esp since i left my husband and he wouldnt let me take anything from the home. hence the last year ive had to build a home on fresh air including essentials like bed sofa etc. the pattern is worth buying because its quality is something you can make again and again is something you can make with what you have in stash or buy from a charity shop and last but by no means least supports one of us so yes might be money to find but to my mind more than worth finding


----------



## samina

yes, I would like to join also. I hope I can make it.
where do I get the pattern?


----------



## Melodypop

It says 60 or older. So you are a senior. I may get enough to make 2 at that price. You always need a gift for the little ones. I think this will be fun. N



Cyndyn said:


> How much stuffing do you need....placing my Jo-Ann's order. Wonder if 61 years counts as a senior.


----------



## MEknitter

Great idea! I'm in. I just bought the Need-A-Hug pattern, so I'm going to use that. Hope I can be done by the end of May!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom

If you really want to participate and truly can't afford to buy the pattern I will buy it for you. Let's just have some fun.


----------



## Melodypop

I'm with you. I think it is wonderful that gypsycream is going to pitch in and help with this fun idea. I'm for it. N



missvix61 said:


> DonnieK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just learned something- this is a way of getting you to buy someones pattern- then add hoodie pattern-sorry- I do not have the money for for your promotions.
> 
> 
> 
> Kayte, why make comments like this? Everyone else is having a great time with it and if you can't afford the pattern or yarn that is not anyone's fault. I too am strapped and on a fixed income, but the pattern is reasonable, and if you have done any of gypsycream's you know they are quality. Why try to bring doom and gloom? Instead, just wish all of those who are going to have some fun "good luck".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here here! Gypsycream didn't post this challenge! It was by another Kp'er. It would be different if the pattern writer was just using this as a promo but it's not! C'mon, have a little fun! I don't know if I'll be participating - totally covered up with other projects trying to re-stock my shop and items for the fall shows but I'm totally going to enjoy looking at everyone elses creations!
Click to expand...


----------



## BettyTampaBay

I would like to join. I recently purchased the pattern and I just started the bear last night. I am sure that I have a lot to learn from this one.


----------



## StellasKnits

I'm soooo tempted to join in but I have so many other things on my must do list...must...restrain...myself....ugh. This is really hard. I reaaaaaally want to make a bear. I made a few for Easter for some family and friends but not with gypsy's pattern. So so tempting. I may cave.


----------



## SaxonLady

Gypsycream said:


> This is a great idea Alyson, I love seeing everyone's bears and how different they all are.
> 
> Can I join in? I've an idea for something a bit different in the yarn department.


we could hardly keep you out dear lady!


----------



## oma lisa

Cyndyn said:


> Just received an email from Jo-Ann's lion brand fun fur 25% off sale's price is $3.59 a skein. Count me in... always wanted to try making a toy, sounds like fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Gypsycream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of yarn should I use? And before I buy the pattern could someone who is knew to knitting be able to make the bears? I love the bears.
> 
> 
> 
> I advise eyelash/fur yarn, you get a nice bear with this yarn. I can't give you any recommendations on actual brands because I'm in the UK. Some ladies have used Red Heart and Lion Brands fun fur.
> 
> I've written the pattern so that its very easy to follow and it really is very easy to do. If you have any problems understanding anything at all I'm only a pm away
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Gypsycream....you are so sweet! I'm excited to knitting WITH you!


----------



## barbara55

missvix61 said:


> I'm soooo tempted to join in but I have so many other things on my must do list...must...restrain...myself....ugh. This is really hard. I reaaaaaally want to make a bear. I made a few for Easter for some family and friends but not with gypsy's pattern. So so tempting. I may cave.


I'm the same loads of stuff on the go, only last night started a Candy bear also to include 4 Aran jackets I have to do plus Granddaughters cardigans but sometimes a Womans gorra do what a Womans gorra do.


----------



## MEknitter

Kayte said:


> I just learned something- this is a way of getting you to buy someones pattern- then add hoodie pattern-sorry- I do not have the money for for your promotions.


Kayte, I understand that patterns and yarn can be expensive for some, but the choice to join a knit-along rests with the knitter. And, while we all really like free patterns, I think it's unfair to expect someone who works hard to design a project to make it a freebie. Gypsycream didn't suggest the knit-along, but her bears have become very popular on KP. I hope you can find a way to join in.


----------



## KarenJo

Cyndyn said:


> How much stuffing do you need....placing my Jo-Ann's order. Wonder if 61 years counts as a senior.


Senior is 60 at Joann's. Dang, I just returned from Joann's and sat down to check KP. Should have done that in reverse.
I think that I have to return and that i am in...


----------



## oma lisa

A little chuckle....As I'm reading the pattern it recommends 100 grms eyelash yarn and further down it states that it should take no more than "3-50 grms of eyelash yarn" I'm thinking that just can't be right....It took me a little while to realize it must mean 3 SKEINS - 50 grms each! I obviously needed a little more java this morning !!!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Ohhhhhhhh, I'm so with you. I want to make this bear (I purchased the pattern several weeks ago), but I've so much on my plate. Hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Izziebear

For those of us on a fixed income, would it be OK to use a different bear pattern? One we might already have, or that we can download for free? Can't wait to see the bears.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Ohhhhhhh, I'm so with you. I want to make this bear (I purchased the pattern several weeks ago), but I've so much on my plate. Hmmmmmmmmmm.


missvix61 said:


> I'm soooo tempted to join in but I have so many other things on my must do list...must...restrain...myself....ugh. This is really hard. I reaaaaaally want to make a bear. I made a few for Easter for some family and friends but not with gypsy's pattern. So so tempting. I may cave.


----------



## laura1964

ive bought both bears and the rabbit as they were so nice plus had the free patterns too just got to find someone to print them out now cant wait


----------



## Cyndyn

I was ordering 2 from Jo-Ann's but read on Ravelry that it was 125 grms so I ordered 3!! Was going for 2 and glad I caught my mistake.



oma lisa said:


> A little chuckle....As I'm reading the pattern it recommends 100 grms eyelash yarn and further down it states that it should take no more than "3-50 grms of eyelash yarn" I'm thinking that just can't be right....It took me a little while to realize it must mean 3 SKEINS - 50 grms each! I obviously needed a little more java this morning !!!


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis

Would love to try this bear though I am not an experienced knitter. How difficult is the pattern?
9a


----------



## yehsur

Hi - That is a lovely idea. I bought a lovely bear from Gypsycream. Can I cheat and post a photo of hers? I'm sure it will win all the accolades!


----------



## Peas and Carrots

What please is a Gypsycream Bear?


----------



## lulu11

ok just bought the pattern so i am in, will get started next week


----------



## Gypsycream

oma lisa said:


> A little chuckle....As I'm reading the pattern it recommends 100 grms eyelash yarn and further down it states that it should take no more than "3-50 grms of eyelash yarn" I'm thinking that just can't be right....It took me a little while to realize it must mean 3 SKEINS - 50 grms each! I obviously needed a little more java this morning !!!


Hah I put that in because some eyelash yarns don't have the same yardage as others. Some brands only take 100grams while others take 150grams  Sorry to confuse you.


----------



## rosiebear

We're in! Rosiebear and daughter Sue. We just started our first bears and we should have them finished by May 31 (we hope)


----------



## nab

I am so excited about this. I have one done and another almost done. Who knows how many I will have by May 31st.

Thanks everyone!

Special thanks to Pat for the wonderful patterns and Alyson for the challenge.


----------



## Izziebear

Fixed income be damned. I just bought the pattern and can't wait to get started.


----------



## glendalj

I want to join too..have had my pattern forever and just needed a push to get started. so excited now!!


----------



## Kim1183

Count me in. I have the supplies so this is the kick in the ritz that I needed.


----------



## carolky

Count me in. I had purchased the pattern a couple of weeks ago, but have been busy with prayer shawls. I've never done anything like this in knit; have done some toys in crochet a hundred years ago. Wish me luck.


----------



## ayjay

I am armed and ready.
I have one I just took off of the needles, and am ready to put together, but having trouble figuring out how.
Will gladly make another one, if I can join. OOOOh, What Fun.......


----------



## ayjay

Your bears are absolutly wonderful.
Can't wait to learn. Who says you can't teach a old dog new tricks !!!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

ayjay said:


> I am armed and ready.
> I have one I just took off of the needles, and am ready to put together, but having trouble figuring out how.
> Will gladly make another one, if I can join. OOOOh, What Fun.......


That's great Ayjay, if you need any help sewing up, please pm me or Alyson, I'm sure between us we can help.


----------



## barbara55

pilotskeemsmom said:


> If you really want to participate and truly can't afford to buy the pattern I will buy it for you. Let's just have some fun.


oh thats such a kind offer


----------



## akeehn

Is it possible to use circular needles so there is less sewing up?


----------



## Gypsycream

akeehn said:


> Is it possible to use circular needles so there is less sewing up?


If you can work it out go for it, there is no way I'm clever enough to work with circular needles or dp thingys


----------



## Sheeplady

I'm in ! Just got my pattern. And I was soooooooo happy that this little bear is made on two needles and not four. Whew!!
Will get started tonight. Busy day waiting for our Dexter heifer to have her first calf.


----------



## sam07671

DonnieK said:


> Kayte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just learned something- this is a way of getting you to buy someones pattern- then add hoodie pattern-sorry- I do not have the money for for your promotions.
> 
> 
> 
> Kayte, why make comments like this? Everyone else is having a great time with it and if you can't afford the pattern or yarn that is not anyone's fault. I too am strapped and on a fixed income, but the pattern is reasonable, and if you have done any of gypsycream's you know they are quality. Why try to bring doom and gloom? Instead, just wish all of those who are going to have some fun "good luck".
Click to expand...

Thank you DonniK. I was waiting for someone to speak up. Heaven knows I wasen't going to be the first 1. This is just something to have fun with since many have made these and everyone has commented on how cute and creative they are. I can't afford the materials either but the pattterns price is not that bad. I am sorry as well that you cannot afford it. But maybe somewhere down the road you can start a fun project for everyone to enjoy. I do hope she has a better day.


----------



## sam07671

missvix61 said:


> DonnieK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just learned something- this is a way of getting you to buy someones pattern- then add hoodie pattern-sorry- I do not have the money for for your promotions.
> 
> 
> 
> Kayte, why make comments like this? Everyone else is having a great time with it and if you can't afford the pattern or yarn that is not anyone's fault. I too am strapped and on a fixed income, but the pattern is reasonable, and if you have done any of gypsycream's you know they are quality. Why try to bring doom and gloom? Instead, just wish all of those who are going to have some fun "good luck".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here here! Gypsycream didn't post this challenge! It was by another Kp'er. It would be different if the pattern writer was just using this as a promo but it's not! C'mon, have a little fun! I don't know if I'll be participating - totally covered up with other projects trying to re-stock my shop and items for the fall shows but I'm totally going to enjoy looking at everyone elses creations!
Click to expand...

Maybe Kayte just needs a hug a bear hugg today.


----------



## sam07671

Izziebear said:


> Fixed income be damned. I just bought the pattern and can't wait to get started.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Now thats the spirit Izziebear!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## price90210

I am on a fixed income also BUT sometimes you just have to say "Go For It" and have some fun. There was no need to try and have a pity party. If someone can't do it then just don't comment.


----------



## sam07671

Sheeplady said:


> I'm in ! Just got my pattern. And I was soooooooo happy that this little bear is made on two needles and not four. Whew!!
> Will get started tonight. Busy day waiting for our Dexter heifer to have her first calf.


Oh Sheeplady photos please of the new little one!!!!!!!!


----------



## SarahRussell

Went out, got the yarn, had the needles and the pattern, ready for my first bear!! Can't wait to see them all! Sarah


----------



## ayjay

OOOOh, I feel sorry for you. I will buy everything you need and send it to you, if you will just email me. Ladies, we don't want anyone left out because of finances, do we?
I am sure everyone on this site is willing to share, if there is REALLY,a need. If you are just venting. Then the loss is yours. ):


----------



## Caggsie

What a lovely load of peeps you all are.

Is there a pattern that can be adapted for machines? If so I'll join in.


----------



## Razzle

Count me in. I just bought the pattern. I already had the Pocket Bear, but now I have the Huggable Bear pattern,too.


----------



## Pamk

Count me in. Have been wanting to make a bear...hope I can. A few questions already....need some US conversions...needle size and also amounts of yarn. I have heard (since I am new to toys) that working with some of the eyelash/shaggy yarns can be difficult. It was recommended that for the first go...using regular acrylic. Thoughts on this? SOOOOOOO Excited. We may have to open a zoo with all these bears  Can't wait to see them all. Thanks for coordinating this Alyson!!! Patterns have been purchased and are downloading as we speak  Pam


----------



## lilita

NOT SHARING THE PATTERN.. JUST BUY IT!!!


----------



## Kissnntell

i'm doin something goofy w/mine. u'll c (not supposed 2 tell, rite? hehehe)



Pamk said:


> Count me in. Have been wanting to make a bear...hope I can. A few questions already....need some US conversions...needle size and also amounts of yarn. I have heard (since I am new to toys) that working with some of the eyelash/shaggy yarns can be difficult. It was recommended that for the first go...using regular acrylic. Thoughts on this? SOOOOOOO Excited. We may have to open a zoo with all these bears  Can't wait to see them all. Thanks for coordinating this Alyson!!! Patterns have been purchased and are downloading as we speak  Pam


----------



## Pamk

Gypsycream said:


> akeehn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to use circular needles so there is less sewing up?
> 
> 
> 
> If you can work it out go for it, there is no way I'm clever enough to work with circular needles or dp thingys
Click to expand...

LOL @ gypsycream. You just made my day. I'm so nervous about this but I know how to use DPN's and circulars.....so now you made me hopeful that even this 1 1/2 year knitter can do this. I'm counting on everyone's help  Fun Fun Fun.....AND....a great start to our Christmas list To do's!!! Pam


----------



## piglet82

HELLO my name is simone im new to the group i would love to join in if i can get the pattern x


----------



## needlelark

Oooh yes please, count me in. I love GypsyCream's Huggable bear and can't wait to get started! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

piglet82 said:


> HELLO my name is simone im new to the group i would love to join in if i can get the pattern x


Hi Simone. Welcome to KP. To get your pattern you can search Gypsycream's name with her avatar on this thread. Under her posting she has a link to the site where she has her patterns for sale. Hope you have lots of fun.


----------



## Pamk

How big is the Huggable bear when STANDING? Just curious. I know it says 9" sitting. About 12"???


----------



## Izziebear

Is it possible to use circular needles so there is less sewing up?

Ooh! Great idea akeehn.  I am going to try the first bear with smooth yarn and 2 needles. If that works, I'll get adventurous and try four, at least for the body. Thanks for the thought. :lol:


----------



## nanaof3

Sounds like to much fun.....!! Think I just may give it a shot myself..


----------



## Gypsycream

Pamk said:


> Count me in. Have been wanting to make a bear...hope I can. A few questions already....need some US conversions...needle size and also amounts of yarn. I have heard (since I am new to toys) that working with some of the eyelash/shaggy yarns can be difficult. It was recommended that for the first go...using regular acrylic. Thoughts on this? SOOOOOOO Excited. We may have to open a zoo with all these bears  Can't wait to see them all. Thanks for coordinating this Alyson!!! Patterns have been purchased and are downloading as we speak  Pam


Hi Pam, I understand that needle sizes are different to the UK but if you click this link it will take you to Ravelry and the conversions are there.

Eyelash can be fiddly to work with first time around, these bears can be knitted in any double knit yarn 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/huggable-bear


----------



## Jill2

Count me in!


----------



## Gypsycream

Pamk said:


> How big is the Huggable bear when STANDING? Just curious. I know it says 9" sitting. About 12"???


Probably

:roll: ;-)


----------



## lifeline

Gypsycream said:


> Pamk said:
> 
> 
> 
> How big is the Huggable bear when STANDING? Just curious. I know it says 9" sitting. About 12"???
> 
> 
> 
> Probably
> 
> :roll: ;-)
Click to expand...

Mine is about 8 1/2 sitting and 13 standing (lol, or lying down as he really is).


----------



## Quincy's Mom

I'm game too. I've got a bunch of stash eyelash. lol.


----------



## Pamk

Thanks for the answers! <3


----------



## siouxann

Sounds like fun! I'd like to join, too.


----------



## gillian lorraine

for all us plain and purl gals and boys, PLEASE PLEASE post the picture so I can drool over the fantastic workmanship!


----------



## Gypsycream

gillian lorraine said:


> for all us plain and purl gals and boys, PLEASE PLEASE post the picture so I can drool over the fantastic workmanship!


this is a knit and purl pattern, I dont do fancy knittin'


----------



## dwnsouthdar

I to would like to make one of these bears.
count me in. where do I get the pattern?
Darlene


----------



## katrinka

Hi yall,
Almost 1/3 done w/the _Lion Country_ afghan 
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80046.html?iP=1 
I'm making for my sweet SIL's birthday on the 19th. Hopefully I can make a bear in the last twelve days of May. 
Darling pattern; sounds like FUN!
kat


----------



## Pamk

What increase do you use? I know yo & M1f&b.


----------



## alysonclark

Hi Darlene , the pattern is available on Craftsy .com


----------



## Gypsycream

Pamk said:


> What increase do you use? I know yo & M1f&b.


Any you like, I knit into the same stitch twice, which is why all the increases are knit rows, but it really is personal preference.


----------



## jbuell

I'd also like to know what type of increase is it and i have not done a k4 increase in one stitch.


----------



## Gypsycream

jbuell said:


> I'd also like to know what type of increase is it and i have not done a k4 increase in one stitch.


Sorry I don't think there is any mention of increasing 4 times in one stitch is there? Do you mean knit 4 stitches and increase in the next stitch maybe?

To increase I just knit into the same stitch twice, how you do it is up to you and what you are used to doing


----------



## samson402

So glad to hear someone else wants to use circular. Just finished one that way, I like it....NO SEAMS, VERY LITTLE SEWING. I have made one the regular way and I like the circular better.


----------



## Gypsycream

samson402 said:


> So glad to hear someone else wants to use circular. Just finished one that way, I like it....NO SEAMS, VERY LITTLE SEWING. I have made one the regular way and I like the circular better.


Think I'd better come to yours for lessons


----------



## ptspraker

I would like to knit the bear, also. Is the pattern a downloadable pattern?


----------



## Gypsycream

Yes its downloadable


----------



## Kiwiknitter

I am so excited please can I join in too. I have just knitted my first bear - struggling a little with sewing it up but gypsycream has sent me some encouragement so back to the drawing boards today. Can't wait to do another for this challenge.


----------



## jbuell

your absolutely right. Sometimes I read things backwards. I'm still kind of new to knitting. Just learned in november. thanks for clarifying


----------



## ptspraker

Think I just found the answer to that question.


----------



## alysonclark

nab ,you are very welcome .When I set this challenge it was intended as a bit of fun ,never in a million years did I expect it to take off like this .A lot of members have commented on the photos of various bears saying they wished they could make one , but didn't think they were capable .This way hopefully anyone who has never made bears before can learn something and realise that they can do it .

This was never intended as a promo event , nor would I like it to create any ill feelings amongst members .

I would just like everyone to enjoy it and remember we can all learn something new from each other .

The fantastic response has got to have something to do with the amazing patterns created by Gypsycream 

Thank you everyone for joining in .

Alyson x


----------



## jbuell

doing it with circular sounds great. what length cord for the #3 is good to use.


----------



## akeehn

alysonclark said:


> nab ,you are very welcome .When I set this challenge it was intended as a bit of fun ,never in a million years did I expect it to take off like this .A lot of members have commented on the photos of various bears saying they wished they could make one , but didn't think they were capable .This way hopefully anyone who has never made bears before can learn something and realise that they can do it .
> 
> This was never intended as a promo event , nor would I like it to create any ill feelings amongst members .
> 
> I would just like evryonr to enjoy it and remember we can all learn something new from each other .
> 
> The fantastic response has got to have something to do with the amazing patterns created by Gypsycream
> 
> Thank you everyone for joining in .
> 
> Alyson x


Thank you, very well said :thumbup:


----------



## Dino

I would like this to try this. I will have to get the pattern. So will do that this evening.


----------



## ayjay

I also would like to use circular needles.
email me @ [email protected] as to the ajustments you made to the pattern. Like do you stuff at the top or bottom, and how to make the muzzle and such. Thank you much.
But only if you would like to share.
Ayjay


----------



## Pamk

Gypsycream said:


> jbuell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like to know what type of increase is it and i have not done a k4 increase in one stitch.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't think there is any mention of increasing 4 times in one stitch is there? Do you mean knit 4 stitches and increase in the next stitch maybe?
> 
> To increase I just knit into the same stitch twice, how you do it is up to you and what you are used to doing
Click to expand...

I think she means row 5 of the body. It says K1, increase in next stitch (K4 increase in the next stitch) to last stitch, K1 =46 sts.


----------



## jbuell

to Kayte...Why can't negative nancys like you just keep your opinions to yourself and stop trying to bring everyone else down. This is supposed to be fun. Just cause your having a bad life don't take it out on everyone else. ...And this is not a promotions scam...if you cared to look through the thread.


----------



## nancyii

The yarn and pattern are already in my possession and I would love to do this with you. I'm new t oKPbut have already learned how wonderful all the ladies are here. I would love to be a part of this amazing group. Thanks!


----------



## KarenJo

samson402 said:


> So glad to hear someone else wants to use circular. Just finished one that way, I like it....NO SEAMS, VERY LITTLE SEWING. I have made one the regular way and I like the circular better.


If there is anything specific you learned regarding the switch to circs, please share...I am tempted to do at least some of the bear that way...


----------



## mima

Would also love to have a go at making the bear. Feeling somewhat stupid - how do I go about buying the pattern as when I clicked on the link the price was qouted in dollars and not pounds? Have just " colated" some of my stash and have found some that would suit a bear.


----------



## smm

I'm in! My grandson wants a very odd color Bear and I'm just the granny to make him one. I haven't tried the pattern yet but I'm ready. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Bobbiek277

I'd love to try. I have downloaded the pattern but would like suggestion for the eyelash yarn. Would I want the short or long eyelash? Which brand works best for this project. I am assuming that the contrast color is a worsted weight yarn.


----------



## sam07671

alysonclark said:


> nab ,you are very welcome .When I set this challenge it was intended as a bit of fun ,never in a million years did I expect it to take off like this .A lot of members have commented on the photos of various bears saying they wished they could make one , but didn't think they were capable .This way hopefully anyone who has never made bears before can learn something and realise that they can do it .
> 
> This was never intended as a promo event , nor would I like it to create any ill feelings amongst members .
> 
> I would just like everyone to enjoy it and remember we can all learn something new from each other .
> 
> The fantastic response has got to have something to do with the amazing patterns created by Gypsycream
> 
> It is things like this spontaous things that make KP exciting. I live it when someone does things like this. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Izziebear

I got so excited about this I forgot to read the rest of the forum. I'm off to my knitting group this afternoon, and can't wait to share this with them.


----------



## shimmers

Yes l would love to play were do l get the pattern


----------



## trace

Count me in ladies. Can't wait to see the end results x


----------



## justbngee

The Huggable Bear pattern is adorable. I know how to knit, but I have knitted a bear. I usually crochet the animals. Is this bear knit in the round or can you sew it together. Here again I have never knitted in the round. 

Thanks, Greta


----------



## justbngee

Sorry, I meant I have never knitted a bear.

Greta


----------



## Marge in MI

Looking forward to the Bear Picnic May 31. Have pattern and off to choose yarn from my stash.


----------



## donutgal55

Alyson great idea count me in....Should be quite a bear party on May 31st can't wait!


----------



## Gypsycream

justbngee said:


> The Huggable Bear pattern is adorable. I know how to knit, but I have knitted a bear. I usually crochet the animals. Is this bear knit in the round or can you sew it together. Here again I have never knitted in the round.
> 
> Thanks, Greta


It was design to be knitted straight Greta, some clever ladies are doing it in the round, way to clever for me I'm afraid, I'm a plain knitter so there is nothing complicated about it


----------



## Gypsycream

shimmers said:


> Yes l would love to play were do l get the pattern


Look at my signature


----------



## Gypsycream

Izziebear said:


> I got so excited about this I forgot to read the rest of the forum. I'm off to my knitting group this afternoon, and can't wait to share this with them.


Please don't share my pattern


----------



## Gypsycream

mima said:


> Would also love to have a go at making the bear. Feeling somewhat stupid - how do I go about buying the pattern as when I clicked on the link the price was qouted in dollars and not pounds? Have just " colated" some of my stash and have found some that would suit a bear.


Its in dollars because its an American site Mima but if you use Paypal it converts it automatically for you, works out to be approx £3.50-ish I think


----------



## mojave

Add my name to this challenge, please. I downloaded the pattern from Craftsy and looking at the selection of eyelash yarn from my stash - this bear could wind up looking as if he spent a little too much time on the Strip in Vegas. :-D


----------



## justbngee

Thanks for your quick reply. I have been looking at this bear so long, but was afraid it was in the round. I think I will give it a try.

Thanks again.
Greta


----------



## Gypsycream

mojave said:


> Add my name to this challenge, please. I downloaded the pattern from Craftsy and looking at the selection of eyelash yarn from my stash - this bear could wind up looking as if he spent a little too much time on the Strip in Vegas. :-D


Can't wait to see this bear!


----------



## smc

I'm going to try it, also. Never made a toy because of having to sew them up. We'll see how it goes. Just frogged a scarf so I can use the yarn for the bear.


----------



## mima

Thank you for your reply. My daughter thought I was loopy not to have realised this. Am really looking forward to the knitting.


----------



## Gypsycream

smc said:


> I'm going to try it, also. Never made a toy because of having to sew them up. We'll see how it goes. Just frogged a scarf so I can use the yarn for the bear.


Good for you. Always happy to give you any guidance you may need, pm me if you are stuck on anything


----------



## justbngee

One other question. How difficult is it to work with eyelash yarn in knitting?


----------



## Gypsycream

justbngee said:


> One other question. How difficult is it to work with eyelash yarn in knitting?


Hah very good question. Its not easy and takes a bit of practice. I've stated you use a smaller needle that the ball band may suggest because you need to have a tight weave that doesn't stretch too much. If you poke your needle cleanly through the stitch you shouldn't have any trouble. The more you knit with it the easier it gets, plus it doesn't show any mistakes you may make. Keep count of your stitches and rows, if you lose count its very difficult to count them. I use a row counter or notes on paper.

Practice makes perfect


----------



## Bobbiek277

I need help in making a yarn selection. I see that eyelash yarn comes in long and short. Which is preferable for the bear? I would appreciate any suggestions regarding the brand of yarn to use. This is the firat time I will be using this type of yarn and also the first animal!


----------



## beejay

I hate to admit this but I must be super dumb because when I go on the website to order the bear pattern i find no info on how to order it. What am I missing and how do you pay for it? Paypal?


----------



## Gypsycream

Bobbiek277 said:


> I need help in making a yarn selection. I see that eyelash yarn comes in long and short. Which is preferable for the bear? I would appreciate any suggestions regarding the brand of yarn to use. This is the firat time I will be using this type of yarn and also the first animal!


As I'm in the UK its difficult to suggest a brand. I use the long stuff mostly but it really doesn't matter what you use, whatever you are comfortable with. Some of the American ladies use a fun fur made by Red Heart I believe or Lion Brand do another one. Have you checked out your Ebay, there are usually some good ideas on there.


----------



## justbngee

Thanks again.


----------



## mco217

Hi Alyson,

yes I would also like to be included in this and think it is a great idea. I am looking forward to seeing all the bears on the 31st. 

Marion


----------



## eggplantlady

Okay, I just gave up on the long eyelash yarn that I bought today. Too difficult for something that I really want to be fun right now. Found something good in my stash (can't tell you what) and am happily knitting away.


----------



## Windbeam

Beejay, you press add pattern to cart and you will have options on how to pay. Hope that helps.


----------



## beverley57

ok, got the pattern, bit nervous about this but it sounds fun

now for some yarn??!!


----------



## beejay

Thanks to Windbeam and the others who sent me info on how to order tthe bears. I've never ordered a pay-for-pattern and wasn't sure how.


----------



## piglet82

thank you will have a look x


----------



## Windbeam

Glad to help.


----------



## parrotdragon

HINT *using eyelash or feather yarn*

I use both in my toy making and have learnt a few 'tricks'. If I notice that I've dropped a stitch I don't bother to try and pick it up, that's waaaaay to difficult. Just jab your needle under where you dropped the stitch to stop the 'ladder' and make a new one. 
If you notice a dropped stitch when it comes to sewing up just darn it from the back to stop the ladder from happening. I had to do this on the last toy I made. You would never know now. 

the fun yarns may take a little time to get used to but they are well worth the effort and they can hide a multitude of sins (and mistakes) lol


----------



## Judyh

I am just about ready to start my bear and already have a question! The pattern says to use a size 3.25 (US 3) needles. I know we are supposed to use a smaller needle than stated on the label of the yarn. The yarn I am using says to use a size 5.5 (US 9) needle. Is it possible that there is that much of a difference in sizes?


----------



## parrotdragon

HINT *using eyelash or feather yarn*

Use your thumb nail to 'find' the stitches on your needle and prevent yourself from knitting into just the fluff.


----------



## Windbeam

Thanks Parrotdragon! Eyelash can be intimidating! And it ususally is when you are half way through a project.


----------



## phylled1

wish i could join but GD wants a coat making for her cat & i have to other projects to do first


----------



## camplaffalot

Oh my goodness.....promoting someone's patterns is NOT what is going on here. Just have a wonderful time knitting something all together that happens to have been designed by on of us. And though I'm new here, I have a feeling that many help gypsycream during the designing process with their comments and suggestions. It's about having fun and honoring one of our own.


----------



## justbngee

One more question and I promise it will be the last. Do you work with two yarns together or is the eyelash yarn thick enough?

Greta


----------



## mzmom1

I think it will be a lot of fun! I'll have to wait til next week to go into town and get my yarn, etc, though.


----------



## SmilingCamel

I just read this whole thread...this has certainly taken off like wildfire!!! I already had the yarn and the desire, now I have the pattern and the motivation. I have always wanted to do a Knit-a-long but they were always patterns that didn't apeal to me or looked too difficult. This looks perfect!!! And, it is only two needles when many toy patterns are for dpn which I have avoided for my whole life!!! Thanks to the organizers and thanks in advance to the question answerers!!!


----------



## parrotdragon

camplaffalot said:


> Oh my goodness.....promoting someone's patterns is NOT what is going on here. Just have a wonderful time knitting something all together that happens to have been designed by on of us. And though I'm new here, I have a feeling that many help gypsycream during the designing process with their comments and suggestions. It's about having fun and honoring one of our own.


I agree.

1. as a toy maker, the pattern is the best I have ever come across so good in fact I promote it on my blog and websites.

2. money earned from the pattern sales goes to a cat shelter/charity. If seen as a promo for pattern sales then well done ...... the cats need it!

3. Gypsycream has designed an awesome pattern that all will find fun. This is a great way to share the fun with everyone.

I'm guessing the winners in this 'promo' will be us with the fun we've had making our bears and the cats who need all the help we can give them.


----------



## Izziebear

Gypsycream said:


> Izziebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got so excited about this I forgot to read the rest of the forum. I'm off to my knitting group this afternoon, and can't wait to share this with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't share my pattern
Click to expand...

Oh, I wouldn't do that. I would just give them the link if they ere interested.


----------



## lorraine927

i just purchased the pattern and hope to join in. i love making toys!


----------



## FrannyGrace

Count me in, too! I have a friend who 1. has just started back knitting and 2. has just found out she will be a Grandma again so I told her about Gypsycream's bears and suggested she knit one--she said I could do it instead, so I am. What a great excuse to knit a bear!


----------



## robintheknitter

Think I will give this a try, too. As always, when I buy a pattern, I, too, tell my friends where they can get the pattern, but don't share the actual pattern. I am sitting at Hospice House with my wonderful mother-in-law, and this might be a project that will get me through slow times. Will get my pattern tonight when I get home-- already with my stash yarn in mind--we'll see. Oh, did I mention that My son and daughter-in-law are giving me my first grandchild in July


----------



## sam07671

camplaffalot said:


> Oh my goodness.....promoting someone's patterns is NOT what is going on here. Just have a wonderful time knitting something all together that happens to have been designed by on of us. And though I'm new here, I have a feeling that many help gypsycream during the designing process with their comments and suggestions. It's about having fun and honoring one of our own.


Sorta like a KAL so to speak.


----------



## sam07671

robintheknitter said:


> Think I will give this a try, too. As always, when I buy a pattern, I, too, tell my friends where they can get the pattern, but don't share the actual pattern. I am sitting at Hospice House with my wonderful mother-in-law, and this might be a project that will get me through slow times. Will get my pattern tonight when I get home-- already with my stash yarn in mind--we'll see. Oh, did I mention that My son and daughter-in-law are giving me my first grandchild in July


Congradulations on the new grandbaby in July. So much fun.


----------



## Sheeplady

sam07671 said:


> Sheeplady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in ! Just got my pattern. And I was soooooooo happy that this little bear is made on two needles and not four. Whew!!
> Will get started tonight. Busy day waiting for our Dexter heifer to have her first calf.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sheeplady photos please of the new little one!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

She's got her legs crossed today. Maybe tonight or tomorrow. Will send as soon as it arrives!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Sheeplady, I do hope you'll share your picture with all of us.


Sheeplady said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeplady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in ! Just got my pattern. And I was soooooooo happy that this little bear is made on two needles and not four. Whew!!
> Will get started tonight. Busy day waiting for our Dexter heifer to have her first calf.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sheeplady photos please of the new little one!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's got her legs crossed today. Maybe tonight or tomorrow. Will send as soon as it arrives!
Click to expand...


----------



## ddlw44

Count me in. I have been wanting to make it but was afraid I would screw it up. Will start tomorrow, already have the pattern. Donna


----------



## umozabeads

I'm in; just bought my pattern and now getting yarn!


----------



## birsss

Maybe the forum will need a page devoted to the Bears Picnic on the 31st of May?


alysonclark said:


> This idea I have had is just for fun ,it is not a race or a competition .So many of you have said you want to make a Gypsycream bear but don't know if you can .
> Lets make one together .
> Gypsycream has choosen one of her patterns ,the Huggable bear .
> The idea is anyone who is interested makes one during the month of May .
> There will be lots of help and advice available to anyone who needs it ,just ask .
> Anyone who joins in is to keep their wool / yarn choice and colour a secret .
> Then on 31st May we all post a picture of our finished bear on here .
> 
> It will be really interesting to see the differences our chosen yarns have made .
> 
> I have seen a similar idea on here with a baby outfit ,the end results are amazing
> 
> Are you up for it ?
> You might learn something new .
> 
> Alyson x


----------



## anneevamod

I'm in...I will have to start after I get home on FRiday....I have been taking care of ill daughter in VA.....back to my knitting...I had already purchased this pattern and was going to start when I got home anyways...this will be a good way to connect with anyone if I get stuck.....thanks


----------



## Schoeneckwren

a favorite song of mine to knit bears by. . . . .


----------



## daylily

I am in, bought my pattern today. Can't wait.


----------



## gcoop

Schoeneckwren said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dvW5D8w8ZM
> 
> a favorite song of mine to knit bears by. . . . .


Oh I love it. Love this type of music. It shall be in my head all day !!!


----------



## parrotdragon

gcoop said:


> Schoeneckwren said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dvW5D8w8ZM
> 
> a favorite song of mine to knit bears by. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love it. Love this type of music. It shall be in my head all day !!!
Click to expand...

 :lol: me too ..... that was great. I'd never heard of it before. Luv it!


----------



## Izziebear

Schoeneckwren said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dvW5D8w8ZM
> 
> a favorite song of mine to knit bears by. . . . .


Oh, that was wonderful. My dad's name was Walter. Made me smile.


----------



## annematilda

beware of the Teddy Fur yarn from Spotlight. I have two bears knitted up using that yarn. I began a Huggable bear but it was going to end up huge! The suggested needle size for that yarn is 8mm, I used 4mm and used the Pocket bear pattern. They turned out a nice size but very 'hairy'. I also added an extra row in the muzzle in order to 'swop' the knit side to the purl side. This made making up the head a lot easier as the muzzle needed quite a bit of trimming.

Deb[/quote]
Hi Deb. When I saw it the other day I did notice that they said to use 8mm needles, but I thought it looked fine enough to use a lot smaller needle size. So it is really hairy if you got down in needle size? So have you made these bears in another yarn as well? If so could you please tell me what you thought was the best to use. Thanks, Anne


----------



## Melodypop

Hi, I just started mine with the fun fur I got on sale at Joann's am using a size 3 needle and it seems to be working just fine. Wanted to tell you I love your Avitar.

N



annematilda said:


> beware of the Teddy Fur yarn from Spotlight. I have two bears knitted up using that yarn. I began a Huggable bear but it was going to end up huge! The suggested needle size for that yarn is 8mm, I used 4mm and used the Pocket bear pattern. They turned out a nice size but very 'hairy'. I also added an extra row in the muzzle in order to 'swop' the knit side to the purl side. This made making up the head a lot easier as the muzzle needed quite a bit of trimming.
> 
> Deb


Hi Deb. When I saw it the other day I did notice that they said to use 8mm needles, but I thought it looked fine enough to use a lot smaller needle size. So it is really hairy if you got down in needle size? So have you made these bears in another yarn as well? If so could you please tell me what you thought was the best to use. Thanks, Anne[/quote]


----------



## katy

I just bought the pattern - sounds like fun!


----------



## kacey64

Purchased the Huggable Bear pattern and saw that Gypsycream's patterns are all on the 20 most popular patterns list at Craftsy. Congratulations Gypsycream!
Can't wait to start digging through my stash for bear fur.


----------



## Slashdog1

Casted on and have gotten about half the body done. And now reading ahead have a quick question. Head with contrast yarn CO 26 stitches. Is the contrast yarn the eyelash? and do you hold it with the main yarn??? 
Thanks, Amy


----------



## debsknitts

I'm In. I too have just needed a push and there it is. Thanks for making such a cute pattern!


----------



## Angela Kay

Since I just recently purchased the Hug-A-Bear pattern and yarn for my grandbabies bears it will be this one in place of the Huggable Bear. Can't wait for my hand surgeon to give my the green-light to start knitting again. Had to undergo a Trapeziectomy in March and recovery is the slowest most frustrating process I ever had to endure.


----------



## parrotdragon

annematilda said:


> beware of the Teddy Fur yarn from Spotlight. I have two bears knitted up using that yarn. I began a Huggable bear but it was going to end up huge! The suggested needle size for that yarn is 8mm, I used 4mm and used the Pocket bear pattern. They turned out a nice size but very 'hairy'. I also added an extra row in the muzzle in order to 'swop' the knit side to the purl side. This made making up the head a lot easier as the muzzle needed quite a bit of trimming.
> 
> Deb


Hi Deb. When I saw it the other day I did notice that they said to use 8mm needles, but I thought it looked fine enough to use a lot smaller needle size. So it is really hairy if you got down in needle size? So have you made these bears in another yarn as well? If so could you please tell me what you thought was the best to use. Thanks, Anne[/quote]

It just looks very hairy on him as he worked out to be a bit smaller than the Huggable bears, still cute though. I normally use either Spotlight Jazz or Flurry, both make up really well. The Jazz for a scruffy looking bear and the Flurry makes a beautiful silky feeling bear.


----------



## OMgirl

YAY!!! I may give this a try too...
never made a bear before!


----------



## annematilda

Thanks for that Deb. I think I'll try mine in Flurry.


----------



## pollyana

Please count me in. This ought to be fun. The hardest part will be deciding on the yarn.


----------



## alwilda

I would like to do this. But 1. i don't have the pattern. and yes i know where to get it but I don't do paypal nor 2. do i put my credit card on the computer. Is crafty a secure site? I have had trouble before and I don't want to go threw that again.
And if this was all ready discussed here, I just ddin't want to read 23 pages to find it out. thank you


----------



## pollyana

I would be more than happy can help another person with materials and the pattern, this is gonna be to much fun to miss.


----------



## Bobbiek277

I downloaded the pattern and purchased my yarn on ebay. I'd better get my afghan done before the yarn arrives!!!


----------



## alwilda

pollyana said:


> I would be more than happy can help another person with materials and the pattern, this is gonna be to much fun to miss.


How did you get your pattern? Not asking for freebie cuz that wouoldn't be fair to gypsycream just don't want to get mycredit card screwed up.


----------



## Kajacee

I love this idea. I was planning on buying the pattern soon and this will have me buying it tonight. I always like to see the different bears that everyone is making.


----------



## eggplantlady

alwilda said:


> I would like to do this. But 1. i don't have the pattern. and yes i know where to get it but I don't do paypal nor 2. do i put my credit card on the computer. Is crafty a secure site? I have had trouble before and I don't want to go threw that again.
> And if this was all ready discussed here, I just ddin't want to read 23 pages to find it out. thank you


Paypal is a great site. I've never had trouble with them and I use them a lot! It would only take a few minutes to sign up BUT do not put in your checking account number (they will ask for it). That is too risky! Just use a credit card. I'm not trying to talk you into anything, just want you to know my experience. (And if I sound pushy, really, I'm just tired!)


----------



## MacRae

Alyson, I would love to meet the challenge. My schedule for the month of May is hectic, but maybe, just maybe I can tag along... Heading to Denver and won't be back until Monday... so I have already lost a week. Yikes!


----------



## pollyana

I used my credit card. I've had problems with other companies, nothing as of yet with ordering the patterns. I ordered the bears and downloaded the sweater for the bears.


----------



## umozabeads

I have a question. Joann's is having a sale on their Amazing Fur yarn. Is that okay to use?


----------



## TabathaJoy

Sounds like it will be a great month of May with everyone making their bears. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## lilangel

Schoeneckwren said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dvW5D8w8ZM
> 
> a favorite song of mine to knit bears by. . . . .


Awesome!


----------



## carolagregg

I am a writer and have way too many articles due for something like this in May. But I can't wait to see your showcase at the end. Be sure to let us follow along.


----------



## Starfire

alwilda said:


> I would like to do this. But 1. i don't have the pattern. and yes i know where to get it but I don't do paypal nor 2. do i put my credit card on the computer. Is crafty a secure site? I have had trouble before and I don't want to go threw that again.
> And if this was all ready discussed here, I just ddin't want to read 23 pages to find it out. thank you


PayPal is very secure. That's where the cart will take you. No worries. I've never had a problem with PayPal and I've used it extensively over about 6 years.

Starfire


----------



## LindY G

I love the hugable bears, would love to do the challenge but I can't knit, only crochet. Maybe I can design a crochet one..maybe


----------



## Starfire

Count me in for the bear challenge. Been wanting to try it since I purchased my pattern. Going back to craftsy to purchase the sweater pattern.

Starfire


----------



## Kissnntell

i've been using PayPal for years and am verified which means ur hooked up w/ur bank. i dont remember them asking 4 my ckng acct #, tho that was a long time ago. i've never had any probs w/them & use them a lot. mebe i'm thinking of routing # not being asked 4. any way, as i said no probs ever. i trust them



eggplantlady said:


> alwilda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to do this. But 1. i don't have the pattern. and yes i know where to get it but I don't do paypal nor 2. do i put my credit card on the computer. Is crafty a secure site? I have had trouble before and I don't want to go threw that again.
> And if this was all ready discussed here, I just ddin't want to read 23 pages to find it out. thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Paypal is a great site. I've never had trouble with them and I use them a lot! It would only take a few minutes to sign up BUT do not put in your checking account number (they will ask for it). That is too risky! Just use a credit card. I'm not trying to talk you into anything, just want you to know my experience. (And if I sound pushy, really, I'm just tired!)
Click to expand...


----------



## Carolyn Rose

Count me in to


----------



## K. Bauer

KarenJo said:


> samson402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to hear someone else wants to use circular. Just finished one that way, I like it....NO SEAMS, VERY LITTLE SEWING. I have made one the regular way and I like the circular better.
> 
> 
> 
> If there is anything specific you learned regarding the switch to circs, please share...I am tempted to do at least some of the bear that way...
Click to expand...

I have just downloaded the pattern and haven't even looked at it yet, am still trying to read ALL the replys, it looks like everyone is going to be making bears. I hope all of you who choose to use circ. will give tips. I almost backed out when I found out they were made on 2 needles and seamed (my seams don't look very good) I can't wait to get yarn when I go into town tomorrow and get started on this. What a month of fun - Spring forth with colorful bears in May. My question - how do we keep in touch?


----------



## mtalmage

Can my bear come to the picnic too? 

I bought the pattern weeks ago and was planning to make this maybe at Christmas or maybe next year. My granddaughter is only 5 mos old. But this KAL was just too much fun to pass up. And I will get to be a bear expert by doing it this way. 

Yarn ordered...I am waiting on the starting line ready to go as soon as it comes.


----------



## Gypsycream

Slashdog1 said:


> Casted on and have gotten about half the body done. And now reading ahead have a quick question. Head with contrast yarn CO 26 stitches. Is the contrast yarn the eyelash? and do you hold it with the main yarn???
> Thanks, Amy


No the eyelash is the main yarn, the plain is the contrast


----------



## Gypsycream

Angela Kay said:


> Since I just recently purchased the Hug-A-Bear pattern and yarn for my grandbabies bears it will be this one in place of the Huggable Bear. Can't wait for my hand surgeon to give my the green-light to start knitting again. Had to undergo a Trapeziectomy in March and recovery is the slowest most frustrating process I ever had to endure.


Hugs angel


----------



## ruth Roxanne

I have had the pattern for a while and just got the yarn. No guarantees i will be done by the 31st with my tendons,but i will give it a try! I can't wait to see how it goes!


----------



## Gypsycream

Whenever its done its done, just pleased that you are taking part, pleased that everyone is taking part, its all so wonderful 

Really can't wait to see these bears, its going to be amazing.


----------



## Cali

Me too! Me too!... Rats, need eyes... lol


----------



## Carolyn Gay

I would like to participate too. Have purchased the pattern and have already started. Will be great to see everyone's bears at the end of the month.


----------



## Gypsycream

Carolyn Gay said:


> I would like to participate too. Have purchased the pattern and have already started. Will be great to see everyone's bears at the end of the month.


That's great Carolyn Gay, looking forwards to seeing all these bears


----------



## maggiemage

I have just made my first huggable bear and not very happy with it. Will try to make a need a hug bear by hte end of the month. Have a lot of other things that need to be finished though.


----------



## Lynda from Watford

I got some mixed pink and mauve eyelash yarn in my last UK swap parcel which is perfect for my bear. Bought a bit more in a toning pink in case it's not quite enough so it's turning out to be a nice cheap project, thanks to a very generous parcel. All ready to go now as soon as the needles arrive. I didn't have any 3.5 mm. Added a bit extra to my order to a) avoid delivery charges and b) start building up a stash as advised against retirement poverty. I'm a happy bunny (bear?). Will probably be back soon asking for help but I'm determined to do this even if it's not by the end of May.


----------



## SIML

I am really IN! I really want to do this bear, but have been afraid to try.

So glad you are doing this.
Marjie


----------



## BellaNina

YES,YES, YES, count me in too!


----------



## cgcharles

I started mine last night. What type of increase is used. I have been doing 1 in front and back of stitch.


----------



## Schoeneckwren

HERRSHNERS has their eyelash and plush yarns on sale. Not a lot of color choices left, but this might be a great source for bear fur.


----------



## marydore

OK - I am in - with a one year old grandson who can resist?


----------



## alysonclark

cgcharles , as long as you are making an extra stitch , it dosen't matter how you do . 
Alyson


----------



## parrotdragon

cgcharles said:


> I started mine last night. What type of increase is used. I have been doing 1 in front and back of stitch.


that's correct 

Deb


----------



## Windbeam

I did the 1 in front and back. Started, excited about my bear!!


----------



## Gypsycream

cgcharles said:


> I started mine last night. What type of increase is used. I have been doing 1 in front and back of stitch.


Any increase you are comfortable with, I do it the same way as you do


----------



## nab

LindY G said:


> I love the hugable bears, would love to do the challenge but I can't knit, only crochet. Maybe I can design a crochet one..maybe


There are some really cute crochet bears. I doubt anyone would mind if you crocheted one. Why should you be left out just because you don't knit. It is a "BEAR Challenge" not a "Knitted Bear Challenge". From what I know of visiting with Pat she would not care.


----------



## Gypsycream

You are right Nab, a bear is a bear and very welcome to the party


----------



## Dreamfli

I have a question. I have all my parts knitted and stuffed. Now the hard part, is there a video somewhere that shows how to attach everything?? My knitting looks great, but this is where I fall down on the job, sewing?

Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Gypsycream

Dreamfli said:


> I have a question. I have all my parts knitted and stuffed. Now the hard part, is there a video somewhere that shows how to attach everything?? My knitting looks great, but this is where I fall down on the job, sewing?
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks


Sorry I don't have a video link for you. Its important that you take your time and not rush at this. Use old thin knitting needles and skewer the head in place first, use two to anchor it so it doesn't move. Stitch around the diameter of head and neck, making it quite a big diameter so that the head doesn't wobble, stitch around several times.

The using knitting needles again put one leg in place, take your time until you are happy where it sits, sew around approx 3/4 inch all around the top of the leg/body. Repeat for other leg and arms.

The most important you can give your bear at this point is time and not to rush.

Really looking forward to seeing your bear on the 31st


----------



## Dreamfli

Gypsycream said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question. I have all my parts knitted and stuffed. Now the hard part, is there a video somewhere that shows how to attach everything?? My knitting looks great, but this is where I fall down on the job, sewing?
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't have a video link for you. Its important that you take your time and not rush at this. Use old thin knitting needles and skewer the head in place first, use two to anchor it so it doesn't move.  Stitch around the diameter of head and neck, making it quite a big diameter so that the head doesn't wobble, stitch around several times.
> 
> The using knitting needles again put one leg in place, take your time until you are happy where it sits, sew around approx 3/4 inch all around the top of the leg/body. Repeat for other leg and arms.
> 
> The most important you can give your bear at this point is time and not to rush.
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing your bear on the 31st
Click to expand...

Not Rushing, truly, I just knit super fast. Also I am doing pocket bear so not so much knitting. this is where i take my time trying to put it together. didnt have any eye lash or fur in my stash so used plain yarn. Pieces are cute


----------



## justbngee

Good Morning,

I have ordered yarn that says use size 8 needles. If I use the size 3 needles you say to use, will I need a yarn to go with the fun fir or will the fun fir be the only yarn I need to use? Greta


----------



## Gypsycream

justbngee said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I have ordered yarn that says use size 8 needles. If I use the size 3 needles you say to use, will I need a yarn to go with the fun fir or will the fun fir be the only yarn I need to use? Greta


Good morning to you  You need to use a smaller needle size because you need a tight weave. I'm not sure how thick your eyelash/fur yarn is but can you experiment a little and see which needles you can knit with comfortably, the smaller the better. I get confused with the different sizes for different countries but I would say to try a US 4 or 5 if at all possible  You don't need to knit anything with the fur if you can use smaller sized needles, it will be firm enough.

Hope that helps


----------



## sugar312

Got the pattern and found interesting yarn in my stash here goes.Hope to have a bear by the end of May.


----------



## justbngee

Thanks. You have helped me immensely already and I haven't even started yet. Sure hope I can do this, as I have 3 granddaughters and I know I will be making 3 instead of 1 if the bear is successful. Thanks again. Greta


----------



## Gypsycream

Looking forward to seeing this "interesting" bear Sugar lol!

Greta, you are going to be a busy granny! Your bear will be amazing, promise


----------



## Windbeam

Got my head done and am so excited!!


----------



## Kajacee

Like a lot of you I love to knit but hate sewing it together. I try to adapt as many as possible of my projects to circulars. I see that some of you are talking about doing this in the round. I would love to know how this works out for you as I would prefer to do mine this way too. Thank you.


----------



## sandrap

I hope to be able to join you. I think my big challrnge will be to post the picture!


----------



## Gypsycream

sandrap said:


> I hope to be able to join you. I think my big challrnge will be to post the picture!


You could always email it to me and I'll post it for you


----------



## mzmom1

When you sew the pieces together---do you use the eyelash yarn or some other kind?


----------



## Gypsycream

mzmom1 said:


> When you sew the pieces together---do you use the eyelash yarn or some other kind?


I use the eyelash, its very forgiving for untidy stitching


----------



## camplaffalot

Bought the pattern and will buy the yarn when we are traveling in the next few weeks. Didn't have anything I liked for my bear in my stash or in M, JA, or WW. The yarn hunt will be a wonderful excuse to shop as we visit different towns.....

I'm soooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## mcoar

I would like to join in, but I don't understand the pattern completely. I am unsure about what "double knitting" is. Do I use one string of worsted weight if I am going to use Fun Fur to make my bear fuzzy? I started the first row with just the Fun Fur and that doesn't seem like it can be right. 
This may be a stupid question and the answer is probably right in the pattern, but I am confused as to what yarn to use. Can someone help me?


----------



## Gypsycream

mcoar said:


> I would like to join in, but I don't understand the pattern completely. I am unsure about what "double knitting" is. Do I use one string of worsted weight if I am going to use Fun Fur to make my bear fuzzy? I started the first row with just the Fun Fur and that doesn't seem like it can be right.
> This may be a stupid question and the answer is probably right in the pattern, but I am confused as to what yarn to use. Can someone help me?


Double knit is what you would call 8 ply. I have stated in the pattern to use a smaller needle size to what the ball band advises, is this maybe why you didn't think it seemed right? The smaller the needle you can manage with your fun fur the better. Cast on the cable way because you need a firm base, that's to say to poke you needle between the stitches rather than into them. You really don't need to use any other yarn combined with the fun fur.

Hope this helps and any other questions please ask or pm me or Alyson


----------



## sandrap

Gypsycream said:


> sandrap said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to be able to join you. I think my big challrnge will be to post the picture!
> 
> 
> 
> You could always email it to me and I'll post it for you
Click to expand...

Thank you for the offer- I might have to take you up on that!


----------



## pollyana

I haven't been this excited in a long time. I left a message on this board last night that I would be very happy to help someone with the supplies and yarn. If you know of anyone, please let me know. I've had a rough couple of years, I'm coming back from it all. I would like everyone to enjoy this.


----------



## Windbeam

How great is that?


----------



## kerrie35094

Bless your heart, Pollyana! Someone can PM you and no one else has to know. You make me smile.


----------



## Izziebear

This is a Debbie Bliss bear I made years ago. I fell in love with the book. It was so complicated, so many pieces that I never made another.
So far I have completed a body, head and half of 2 arms (knitting them at the same time). I think this pattern is a keeper.


----------



## alysonclark

Izziebear ,well done and thanks for posting this .Hopefully it will help convince other people that these bears are not difficult .


----------



## Gypsycream

Izziebear said:


> This is a Debbie Bliss bear I made years ago. I fell in love with the book. It was so complicated, so many pieces that I never made another.
> So far I have completed a body, head and half of 2 arms (knitting them at the same time). I think this pattern is a keeper.


I made this bear too Izzie, one reason why I designed my own


----------



## Izziebear

Quick question on the arms: If you knit 39 rows in stocking stitch, starting with a purl, wouldn't you end on a purl row? The next row says to purl 2 together. Not that one row is going to make a lot of difference. Just wondering?


----------



## alysonclark

Izziebear just work knit 2tog to end instead of p2tog


----------



## cgcharles

I ready somewhere recently that you can use buttons for the joints on animals and joints. Did anyone else see this? I can't find it now.


----------



## phylled1

has anybody had trouble down loading the huggable bear pattern from craftsy by P something is it PDF or something like that it says that it can damage your computor


----------



## umozabeads

I have been using PDF since the program first came out YEARS ago and I have never had a problem. In most instances your anti virus software will alert you to any problems with the file. Craftsy is a well kept site and their software engineers are some of the best in the business. I am not affiliated with Craftsy in any way. I just tend to do my homework when it comes to web sites.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

I didn't have trouble downloading it. It was PDF.


phylled1 said:


> has anybody had trouble down loading the huggable bear pattern from craftsy by P something is it PDF or something like that it says that it can damage your computor


----------



## pammie1234

I haven't gotten the pattern yet as I am still deciding if I have time to take on the challenge. I do have a question about the yarn. What is the weight and how much is needed? I guess I also need to know what size needles also. Should make up my mind soon. They are so cute and I have lots of great nieces and nephews!


----------



## Bobbiek277

I found a great yarn at Walmart (Bernat Boa) and I love it. Would it work if I used this yarn for the entire bear rather than using the contrasting color?


----------



## Dreamfli

Ha I just bought that bernat stuff too today. Local yarn shop just opened so I went in to check it out. Saw the fur and bought one skein of it should be enough for a pocket bear,


----------



## LindY G

Gypsycream said:


> You are right Nab, a bear is a bear and very welcome to the party


Thanks very much, I will try to crochet a teddy bear. 
hugs


----------



## 8169

Is there a free downloadable pattern of this bear? I would surely like it if possible.


----------



## pollyana

I've used buttons a few times with small bears, it's very easy you can sew them on the outside of the legs and arms. I'll check see if I still have directions.


----------



## lilangel

pollyana said:


> I haven't been this excited in a long time. I left a message on this board last night that I would be very happy to help someone with the supplies and yarn. If you know of anyone, please let me know. I've had a rough couple of years, I'm coming back from it all. I would like everyone to enjoy this.


This is such a sweet, generous thing to do for someone.


----------



## pollyana

http://kiseg.com/teddy-bears/how-to-make-teddy-bear-free-online-sewing-patterns-free-tutor...

I can't find mine unless I take the closet a part. Scroll down to were the legs/arms are being sewed on the buttons will go on the outside of the legs and arm. Hope I haven't confused you.


----------



## mtalmage

63 said:


> Is there a free downloadable pattern of this bear? I would surely like it if possible.


The only pattern is Gypsycream's pattern on Craftsy. It is very reasonable. There are other bear patterns on the web - maybe in Ravelry. This is a teddy bear picnic so if you want to knit one of those bears, as I understand it, all bears are invited.


----------



## 1artist

Pat, Ok, I've started, my pattern says Standard Bear, got to 3rd increase row and not sure how to read it. K1, increase in next stitch (K4 increase in next stitch) to last stitch, K1 =46 (started with 38)
stitches why and or how am I to K4 in next stitch and is that repeated to last stitch? gives me way more than 46stitches Not clear Help


----------



## mtalmage

1artist said:


> Pat, Ok, I've started, my pattern says Standard Bear, got to 3rd increase row and not sure how to read it. K1, increase in next stitch (K4 increase in next stitch) to last stitch, K1 =46 (started with 38)
> stitches why and or how am I to K4 in next stitch and is that repeated to last stitch? gives me way more than 46stitches Not clear Help


Ok. I am going to jump in here but please understand I have not started my bear yet. But I think Gypsycream commented on this somewhere and I think I know what she means here.

K1, increase in next stitch. THEN k4 and increase in THAT next stitch. THEN k4 and increase one, etc. You will have to do the counting to see if that gets you to the correct # of stitches as I am still waiting for my yarn. <smile>

Anyone else out there know if this is correct?


----------



## mzmom1

When you sew the pieces together---do you use the eyelash yarn or some other kind?


----------



## mtalmage

Gypsycream said:


> mzmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you sew the pieces together---do you use the eyelash yarn or some other kind?
> 
> 
> 
> I use the eyelash, its very forgiving for untidy stitching
Click to expand...

I believe Gypsycream answered you. <smile>


----------



## pollyana

I have only used a heavy rug thread. Maybe someone out here can tell you better about using the yarn. Sorry.


----------



## mzmom1

Gypsycream said:


> mzmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you sew the pieces together---do you use the eyelash yarn or some other kind?
> 
> 
> 
> I use the eyelash, its very forgiving for untidy stitching
Click to expand...

I like the idea, my stitching is none too pretty.


----------



## kathie123

i'm in and cannot wait to start. great pattern


----------



## skfowler

I love this idea! I'll have to get the pattern, I've the Need a Hug Bear already so I'll have to get Huggable!


----------



## mtalmage

I have a thought... we are all seeking out this thread for info, etc. By the end of May it will be hundreds of pages. Can someone start a Bear Challenge (or maybe Bear Picnic) thread each day. Maybe Alyson? Or maybe the first person who gets here with a question or observation about the bears... That may be the best idea... Anyone else with an idea?


----------



## 1artist

thanks that makes more sense, I'll do the count and see if it comes out. d


----------



## Gypsycream

pammie1234 said:


> I haven't gotten the pattern yet as I am still deciding if I have time to take on the challenge. I do have a question about the yarn. What is the weight and how much is needed? I guess I also need to know what size needles also. Should make up my mind soon. They are so cute and I have lots of great nieces and nephews!


Hi, if you click this link to Ravelry and then click the pattern you want to make it will give you all the information you need about yarn and needles.

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/pat-alinejad


----------



## Gypsycream

Bobbiek277 said:


> I found a great yarn at Walmart (Bernat Boa) and I love it. Would it work if I used this yarn for the entire bear rather than using the contrasting color?


Of course, its your bears, you can chose how you want to knit it


----------



## lifeline

mtalmage said:


> 1artist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pat, Ok, I've started, my pattern says Standard Bear, got to 3rd increase row and not sure how to read it. K1, increase in next stitch (K4 increase in next stitch) to last stitch, K1 =46 (started with 38)
> stitches why and or how am I to K4 in next stitch and is that repeated to last stitch? gives me way more than 46stitches Not clear Help
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I am going to jump in here but please understand I have not started my bear yet. But I think Gypsycream commented on this somewhere and I think I know what she means here.
> 
> K1, increase in next stitch. THEN k4 and increase in THAT next stitch. THEN k4 and increase one, etc. You will have to do the counting to see if that gets you to the correct # of stitches as I am still waiting for my yarn. <smile>
> 
> Anyone else out there know if this is correct?
Click to expand...

I have made this bear once. The increase number did turn out correct doing it the way suggested here by mtalmage.


----------



## Gypsycream

RebeccaMoe said:


> mtalmage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1artist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pat, Ok, I've started, my pattern says Standard Bear, got to 3rd increase row and not sure how to read it. K1, increase in next stitch (K4 increase in next stitch) to last stitch, K1 =46 (started with 38)
> stitches why and or how am I to K4 in next stitch and is that repeated to last stitch? gives me way more than 46stitches Not clear Help
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I am going to jump in here but please understand I have not started my bear yet. But I think Gypsycream commented on this somewhere and I think I know what she means here.
> 
> K1, increase in next stitch. THEN k4 and increase in THAT next stitch. THEN k4 and increase one, etc. You will have to do the counting to see if that gets you to the correct # of stitches as I am still waiting for my yarn. <smile>
> 
> Anyone else out there know if this is correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have made this bear once. The increase number did turn out correct doing it the way suggested here by mtalmage.
Click to expand...

Sorry for the misunderstanding, MtaImage in right. Basically you need to increase every 5th stitch until the last stitch, then just knit one.


----------



## mima

Yes, I have had problems downloading the pattern. I can read it but not print it. Have had the same message come up. Am looking forward to knitting it so I will write it down myself if necessary.I suspect it could be my fault for not being computer literate but that is not going to stop me from having a go.


----------



## Gypsycream

mima said:


> Yes, I have had problems downloading the pattern. I can read it but not print it. Have had the same message come up. Am looking forward to knitting it so I will write it down myself if necessary.I suspect it could be my fault for not being computer literate but that is not going to stop me from having a go.


Sorry to here you are having problems printing this pattern. Do you want to email me and I'll send you it again, maybe it will work better. My email address is on the bottom of every page of the pattern.


----------



## Lynda from Watford

Hi Sandrap

I might need your help with the photo too, please if you don't mind, though I will try first. I see we're practically neighbours. I live just outside Watford and know your lovely village well. I keep looking for people who live near me and you are the nearest I've seen yet.

luv Lynda



sandrap said:


> Gypsycream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandrap said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to be able to join you. I think my big challrnge will be to post the picture!
> 
> 
> 
> You could always email it to me and I'll post it for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the offer- I might have to take you up on that!
Click to expand...


----------



## knitandnat

Hello I would love to make one where do i get the pattern thanks


----------



## alysonclark

diad ,the pattern is available on craftsy.com


----------



## knitandnat

Thanks for that will go on and download it xx


----------



## Slashdog1

Bobbiek277 said:


> I found a great yarn at Walmart (Bernat Boa) and I love it. Would it work if I used this yarn for the entire bear rather than using the contrasting color?


I got the Bernat Boa too because it was a dollar cheaper and had 2x the amount of the fun fur. I went to Michaels yesterday and was very disappointed in the selection of yarns.


----------



## Dreamfli

Quick Question, I am making the head with the fur, I don't see on the pattern (pocket bear) where to use contrast color? OR just regular yarn right? Hubby says trim the fur to make the nose and face place? Can anyone help this morning?


----------



## kerrie35094

Dreamfli,use the fun fur for the entire pocket bear. No contrast.


----------



## Gypsycream

Dreamfli said:


> Quick Question, I am making the head with the fur, I don't see on the pattern (pocket bear) where to use contrast color? OR just regular yarn right? Hubby says trim the fur to make the nose and face place? Can anyone help this morning?


lol! what a clever husband you have! He's right you can trim the fur back on the muzzle or leave it as it is if you like it furry.


----------



## Dreamfli

I have never worked with this stuff. I can't tell which side is right side, wrong side, stitching should be lots of fun. At least it won't matter too much about the way the stitches look when sewing. LOL


----------



## Deb-Babbles

I am in for this one too. I started my Need a Hug bear a few days ago. Did not see this post at the time. But I know you will all be very surprised what I have done. Just a hint, Check you guage..


----------



## Gypsycream

Just a thought, as I'm not familiar with the different brands of yarn you are all using can I explain that the Huggable Bear takes approx 225 to 250 yards and the Needs a Hug approx 250 to 300 yards, so please check your ball bands for yardage to make sure you have enough.

I made the mistake of sending a dear friend some yarn the other week and didn't check the ball band, poor love was two ball short and I had to quickly send more yesterday. They all vary so much don't they.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Gypsycream said:


> Just a thought, as I'm not familiar with the different brands of yarn you are all using can I explain that the Huggable Bear takes approx 225 to 250 yards and the Needs a Hug approx 250 to 300 yards, so please check your ball bands for yardage to make sure you have enough.
> 
> I made the mistake of sending a dear friend some yarn the other week and didn't check the ball band, poor love was two ball short and I had to quickly send more yesterday. They all vary so much don't they.


They sure do. That is why I had to make 2 trips to the store. Ahh, we learn fast. Now I make sure I buy more than enough, love making these bears, I will do a mix and match one day to use up some bits and parts.


----------



## KarenJo

mtalmage said:


> 1artist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pat, Ok, I've started, my pattern says Standard Bear, got to 3rd increase row and not sure how to read it. K1, increase in next stitch (K4 increase in next stitch) to last stitch, K1 =46 (started with 38)
> stitches why and or how am I to K4 in next stitch and is that repeated to last stitch? gives me way more than 46stitches Not clear Help
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I am going to jump in here but please understand I have not started my bear yet. But I think Gypsycream commented on this somewhere and I think I know what she means here.
> 
> K1, increase in next stitch. THEN k4 and increase in THAT next stitch. THEN k4 and increase one, etc. You will have to do the counting to see if that gets you to the correct # of stitches as I am still waiting for my yarn. <smile>
> 
> Anyone else out there know if this is correct?
Click to expand...

Yes, there is a comma missing between K4 and increase. It will make sense immediately. Also, if you are used to reading ** for repeats, substitute the parentheses for the **. Knit on


----------



## OMgirl

1artist said:


> Pat, Ok, I've started, my pattern says Standard Bear, got to 3rd increase row and not sure how to read it. K1, increase in next stitch (K4 increase in next stitch) to last stitch, K1 =46 (started with 38)
> stitches why and or how am I to K4 in next stitch and is that repeated to last stitch? gives me way more than 46stitches Not clear Help


There should be a comma after the K4...
so (K4, then inc in the 5th st) all the way across... you will then end up with the correct number of sts.


----------



## Gypsycream

OMgirl said:


> 1artist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pat, Ok, I've started, my pattern says Standard Bear, got to 3rd increase row and not sure how to read it. K1, increase in next stitch (K4 increase in next stitch) to last stitch, K1 =46 (started with 38)
> stitches why and or how am I to K4 in next stitch and is that repeated to last stitch? gives me way more than 46stitches Not clear Help
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a comma after the K4...
> so (K4, then inc in the 5th st) all the way across... you will then end up with the correct number of sts.
Click to expand...

Yep you are right, apologies for the typo


----------



## K. Bauer

Spent 2 hours in craft room, 15 min. @ JoAnn's and now have my yarn, bought some eyes don't know if they are safe or not. Need to get 2 wips off the needles, and have pushed painting the living room to June. I am going to get started tonight. May have to post pics of "not finished bears tho" This is so much fun. Thanks for getting this snowball turned avalache started.


----------



## JillF

Had no interest in knitting a bear, LOL. NOW after 30 pages, I'm in. I have a 3 yr old in the house and he will love it.


----------



## happyhooker59

Just bought the pattern this will be so much fun! Off to Joanns not that I need a excuse to buy yarn but it helps lol


----------



## pammie1234

I have never used the fun fur yarn before. Do you just knit it like regular yarn?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

You bet, just like all the other yarns.


pammie1234 said:


> I have never used the fun fur yarn before. Do you just knit it like regular yarn?


----------



## KarenJo

pammie1234 said:


> I have never used the fun fur yarn before. Do you just knit it like regular yarn?


Yes, but be very patient when you start. The "fur" makes it very difficult to see the stitches at first. You will eventually get the hang of it I frogged it about three times before i got the hang of it. Read the other tips, especially the one about using your thumb to feel the braided yarn through the furry stuff :idea: and you'll be comfortable with it soon.

I had two other WIP but now that I've begun this project I am obsessed with getting at least the body done ASAP


----------



## tinam

OK, why have i missed this post!!!! lol
Will be making a bear as well - i haven't tried the huggable bear and was planning on making one for my daughter who is expecting end of August so this is a good excuse to put everything aside and have a go. Can't wait to see everyone's bears! xx


----------



## Deb-Babbles

pammie1234 said:


> I have never used the fun fur yarn before. Do you just knit it like regular yarn?


A small hint. Pull the yarn trough a little extra then tighten it back up a LITTLE. It will help to frim the fur through the stitch and not make it wrap around the needle as much.


----------



## alysonclark

tinam I was wondering where you were ,I thought you would like to join in with you already being a bear knitter


----------



## tinam

Alyson, I still can't believe i've missed this post!! lol senior moment i think.


----------



## alysonclark

I can't believe you missed it either ,it's been crazy all week . I never expected this response lol .I have lost count of how many people have joined in .I know at one point there were about 60 ,but that was days ago .It's going to be a massive Teddy Bears Picnic on the 31st


----------



## skfowler

YeaH! Teddy Bear Picnic! LOL!


----------



## KarenJo

Deb-Babbles said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never used the fun fur yarn before. Do you just knit it like regular yarn?
> 
> 
> 
> A small hint. Pull the yarn trough a little extra then tighten it back up a LITTLE. It will help to frim the fur through the stitch and not make it wrap around the needle as much.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: Good point


----------



## Pamk

So, what do you bring to a Teddy Bear Picnic???? I'm pretty sure Honey should be on the menu. I too can't believe the response. I think there are alot like me, who may be newer knitters and would've been afraid to try this on our own. So thanks for this and for all the help that has been posted so far. I have all that I need and will be starting tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## lulu11

can you just stich in eyes or should you buy eyes


----------



## lulu11

that should read stitch your eyes on the bear


----------



## Izziebear

Your choice. Just make sure they're the kind that can't be pulled off by a child (or dog . :lol: ) Michaels carries them. I haven't checked Walmart or Joann's yet.


----------



## cindylouhoo

I am new to KP and started the Huggable Bear a week before. I have him all knitted and I am embarking on my least favorite part of any project, putting him together. When you do the accents on the paws is it one stitch from A to B or is it more like embroidery?? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## happyhooker59

are you using one strand or two of the fun fur I have only seen it worked with two strands one being worsted and one fun fur. Is it strong enough to be worked by itself?


----------



## granny1

Sounds like fun! Can't wait to see all the finished bears. I'd join in, but have started a new job and probably not a good idea to add any more to the mix right now. Have fun!


----------



## leslie41447

I started mine yesterday... with Sidars snowflake... white... and with a few touches of red snowflake... this should be fun... Thanks for the idea!


----------



## leslie41447

oops... already posted yarn and color :?


----------



## Izziebear

Got my first bear knitted, and am trying to put it together. Having trouble with the nose, it comes out pointed, and when I put it on the head it looks like a penguin. The ears make it look like a cross between a pengion and a cat. So I keep taking it apart and trying to figure what I'm doing wrong. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## julietinboots

Some people just can't keep a secret. I haven't said I"m in because I didn't know if the yarn choice was going to work but looks like I'm in. Fun, fun, fun. I hope to finish as the month of May is a very busy month for me.


----------



## Gypsycream

happyhooker59 said:


> are you using one strand or two of the fun fur I have only seen it worked with two strands one being worsted and one fun fur. Is it strong enough to be worked by itself?


Just use one strand of the fun fur. You need to use smaller needle sizes than the size recommended on the ball band because you need to create a dense fabric. Knitting two strands together will made quite a big bear


----------



## Gypsycream

cindylouhoo said:


> I am new to KP and started the Huggable Bear a week before. I have him all knitted and I am embarking on my least favorite part of any project, putting him together. When you do the accents on the paws is it one stitch from A to B or is it more like embroidery?? Thanks ahead of time.


I used one stitch from A to B method


----------



## Anita H

I am having fun knitting the bear but I must admit I am really more concerned about getting it put together. I may end up calling for help when I get all the parts knitted.


----------



## Gypsycream

Anita H said:


> I am having fun knitting the bear but I must admit I am really more concerned about getting it put together. I may end up calling for help when I get all the parts knitted.


I'm thinking about this too. I may do a series of photo's to help, so much easier to show rather than write.


----------



## gcoop

Gypsycream said:


> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having fun knitting the bear but I must admit I am really more concerned about getting it put together. I may end up calling for help when I get all the parts knitted.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about this too. I may do a series of photo's to help, so much easier to show rather than write.
Click to expand...

Oh gypsy cream that would be an excellent if you could. I know how to put a fabric jointed bear together but am a little lost with this one, although I haven't started yet. I think if I joint mine, I may have to do the sew up completely different ?


----------



## Gypsycream

gcoop said:


> Gypsycream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having fun knitting the bear but I must admit I am really more concerned about getting it put together. I may end up calling for help when I get all the parts knitted.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about this too. I may do a series of photo's to help, so much easier to show rather than write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gypsy cream that would be an excellent if you could. I know how to put a fabric jointed bear together but am a little lost with this one, although I haven't started yet. I think if I joint mine, I may have to do the sew up completely different ?
Click to expand...

No you wouldn't I actually designed this bear to be jointed, just never got around to jointing one. Each part is separate as you can see, if you want to joint go for it


----------



## gcoop

Gypsycream said:


> gcoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gypsycream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having fun knitting the bear but I must admit I am really more concerned about getting it put together. I may end up calling for help when I get all the parts knitted.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about this too. I may do a series of photo's to help, so much easier to show rather than write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gypsy cream that would be an excellent if you could. I know how to put a fabric jointed bear together but am a little lost with this one, although I haven't started yet. I think if I joint mine, I may have to do the sew up completely different ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you wouldn't I actually designed this bear to be jointed, just never got around to jointing one. Each part is separate as you can see, if you want to joint go for it
Click to expand...

Yes that is what I just thought I will make mine up exactly how i did the jointed ones.


----------



## Granny8

Izziebear said:


> Your choice. Just make sure they're the kind that can't be pulled off by a child (or dog . :lol: ) Michaels carries them. I haven't checked Walmart or Joann's yet.


My Michael's didn't know what I was talking about.... no eyes there


----------



## EFerg

Check out this site for eyes: www.suncatchereyes.com. 
Until yesterday, I always bought my eyes at Ben Franklin Craft Store and they cost $3.49 + tax for two pairs. Yesterday, I discovered that they had gone up to $6.99 + tax for two pairs. That's when I went directly to the manufacturer and ordered them from there. $1.85 a pair. Much more reasonable and the color choices are vast. They ship internationally too.


----------



## vlau3

EFerg said:


> Check out this site for eyes: www.suncatchereyes.com.
> Until yesterday, I always bought my eyes at Ben Franklin Craft Store and they cost $3.49 + tax for two pairs. Yesterday, I discovered that they had gone up to $6.99 + tax for two pairs. That's when I went directly to the manufacturer and ordered them from there. $1.85 a pair. Much more reasonable and the color choices are vast. They ship internationally too.


can you please tell us what size of eye we should order?


----------



## Gypsycream

vlau3 said:


> EFerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this site for eyes: www.suncatchereyes.com.
> Until yesterday, I always bought my eyes at Ben Franklin Craft Store and they cost $3.49 + tax for two pairs. Yesterday, I discovered that they had gone up to $6.99 + tax for two pairs. That's when I went directly to the manufacturer and ordered them from there. $1.85 a pair. Much more reasonable and the color choices are vast. They ship internationally too.
> 
> 
> 
> can you please tell us what size of eye we should order?
Click to expand...

I use 13mm but I think Eferg uses 15mm


----------



## chithesaluki

Me too please, I'd love to have a go, count me in. ) Chloe


----------



## Kim1183

I was wondering if it would make a difference if bear was knitted in all garter stitch. Im struggling a bit doing the purls with the fur. Is anyone else?


----------



## kerrie35094

Kim1183 said:


> I was wondering if it would make a difference if bear was knitted in all garter stitch. Im struggling a bit doing the purls with the fur. Is anyone else?


Kim, you could knit a swatch using garter stitch and see how it looks. When you use stockinette stitch, the purl side (when using fun fur) is much furrier than the knit side. That being said, the "wrong" side has become my "right" side. On the purl side, I take my thumb and gently pull the "fur" down so it's easier to see the stitch.


----------



## Gypsycream

Do whatever you are comfortable with


----------



## akeehn

Kim1183 said:


> I was wondering if it would make a difference if bear was knitted in all garter stitch. Im struggling a bit doing the purls with the fur. Is anyone else?


I am doing mine in the round on Dpn's that way you are just knitting plain which I find very easy and there is no sewing up (which I hate) in the end. Seems to be working just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## KarenJo

Gypsycream said:


> I'm thinking about this too. I may do a series of photo's to help, so much easier to show rather than write.


great idea


----------



## Zelana

Can a newbie join in?


----------



## lifeline

Zelana said:


> Can a newbie join in?


Of course. It's open to anyone. Only rule is to knit a bear and show it on the 31st May for the Teddy Bears Picnic.
Welcome to KP.


----------



## Pamk

akeehn said:


> Kim1183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if it would make a difference if bear was knitted in all garter stitch. Im struggling a bit doing the purls with the fur. Is anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing mine in the round on Dpn's that way you are just knitting plain which I find very easy and there is no sewing up (which I hate) in the end. Seems to be working just fine. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Akeehn....I also would like to knit in the round. Do you have to adjust stitches at all? Just plain knit every row, right?


----------



## Judyh

Akeehn, 
Please share any adjustments you had to make for knitting in the round. I love knitting in the round and don't like sewing pieces together.
Thanks


----------



## akeehn

Pamk said:


> akeehn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim1183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if it would make a difference if bear was knitted in all garter stitch. Im struggling a bit doing the purls with the fur. Is anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing mine in the round on Dpn's that way you are just knitting plain which I find very easy and there is no sewing up (which I hate) in the end. Seems to be working just fine. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Akeehn....I also would like to knit in the round. Do you have to adjust stitches at all? Just plain knit every row, right?
Click to expand...

That's right, no adjustments necessary. Just knit where is says purl. It's a lot faster & easier. :-D


----------



## Pamk

Ok.....just one more question before I start. I'm nervous about the fun fur/eyelash yarns...so thought my first one would be just regular yarn (I'm hoping to make 6 for xmas). The yarn I am planning to use is 4 ply acrylic (US). That should be good ...right? I threw my back out yesterday so need to sit all weekend on a heating pad knitting a bear


----------



## Gypsycream

Pamk said:


> Ok.....just one more question before I start. I'm nervous about the fun fur/eyelash yarns...so thought my first one would be just regular yarn (I'm hoping to make 6 for xmas). The yarn I am planning to use is 4 ply acrylic (US). That should be good ...right? I threw my back out yesterday so need to sit all weekend on a heating pad knitting a bear


Ouch poor you, gentle hugs angel. Can't wait to see you bear, with 6 to make you've a lot of knitting ahead of you


----------



## Pamk

But the good news is I don't have to feel guilty about knitting all day rather than working in the yard. PLUS my hubby is out of town all next week......guess what I'll be doing


----------



## Gypsycream

Pamk said:


> But the good news is I don't have to feel guilty about knitting all day rather than working in the yard. PLUS my hubby is out of town all next week......guess what I'll be doing


Oh bliss! I just love it when Himself is out for a couple of days and I can make out I've been soooooo busy (knitting)  Enjoy your week off!


----------



## edgemanak

Pamk said:


> Ok.....just one more question before I start. I'm nervous about the fun fur/eyelash yarns...so thought my first one would be just regular yarn (I'm hoping to make 6 for xmas). The yarn I am planning to use is 4 ply acrylic (US). That should be good ...right? I threw my back out yesterday so need to sit all weekend on a heating pad knitting a bear


Sounds totally therapeutic! Especially the part about the bear.

:thumbup:


----------



## cindylouhoo

I am doing mine in the round on Dpn's that way you are just knitting plain which I find very easy and there is no sewing up (which I hate) in the end. Seems to be working just fine. :thumbup:[/quote]

Are you doing the head on Dpn's? How is that working out?


----------



## akeehn

cindylouhoo said:


> I am doing mine in the round on Dpn's that way you are just knitting plain which I find very easy and there is no sewing up (which I hate) in the end. Seems to be working just fine. :thumbup:


Are you doing the head on Dpn's? How is that working out?[/quote]

Yes, I've done the body, head and now I'm on the legs. Easy...peasy... just love the dpns.


----------



## cindylouhoo

akeehn said:


> cindylouhoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing mine in the round on Dpn's that way you are just knitting plain which I find very easy and there is no sewing up (which I hate) in the end. Seems to be working just fine. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you doing the head on Dpn's? How is that working out?
Click to expand...

Yes, I've done the body, head and now I'm on the legs. Easy...peasy... just love the dpns.[/quote]

I may have to try that, I am not that fond of Dpn's, but dislike sewing up at the even more. Thanks Cindy


----------



## joyceann

I would love to do this. I can't justify paying the $5.50 for a pattern I may only use once. But I think the idea is great. I can't wait to see all the pictures.


----------



## pammie1234

My DD didn't like the colors I got for my bear. She thought it would be more life-like. So now I can't get started if I change my yarn. Someone mentioned just using regular yarn. Would that be easier for a first-timer? I too am a little concerned about the fun fur, etc. I also have to admit, I like knitting in the round, but not a fan of DPN's, and not sure I want to use Magic Loop. So many things going on in my head! Maybe I need to just do it!


----------



## akeehn

Oh, by the way I am using Bernat Boa yarn & I'm finding it not too bad to work with. Just takes getting used to. Hope that helps anyone interested. 

This is fun.


----------



## meadowmadcow

Hi I've watched this phenomena taking pace - the bears are going for world domination!! Although I've made two huggables and one pocket bear I'm going to make another one especially so they can join in the teddy bears picnic. For anyone new to this pattern, it really is easy if you take time to follow the instructions. Good luck everyone and enjoy giving yourself an excuse to chill out over this month!!


----------



## JillF

You could always use one of the free patterns on the internet. google Ruby Bear, it's a cute one. Or acturally the colorspun bear looks a lot like this one, maybe smaller.

These are both free.


----------



## pammie1234

Well, today, my DD likes what I got for the bear. So I guess I'll start. She and I both liked the Need-a-Hug bear, so that's the one I got. Maybe because of what's going on in our lives right now makes us "need-a-hug" ourselves!I hope I can get it done. I have a graduation scarf that has to be done on the 20th. And my DS just called and we have an offer on my DM's house. She wants to close on June 1. That doesn't give us much time to get everything remaining cleared out! I'm glad most of her things are already gone. This is only furniture and small things like pics, etc.


----------



## Windbeam

Got mine finished! Can't wait to show you May 31st! 
Joyceann , you could always make them for gifts.


----------



## julietinboots

julietinboots said:


> Some people just can't keep a secret. I haven't said I"m in because I didn't know if the yarn choice was going to work but looks like I'm in. Fun, fun, fun. I hope to finish as the month of May is a very busy month for me.


This pattern is really easy to follow. My bear worked up quickly. I may make another with a different yarn but it won't be finished as fast. I used bernat boa. I couldn't get the blue eyes to show in the picture.


----------



## YoMaMi

I'm gonna try another novelty yarn. Will switch to eyelash if need be.
Using a plain contrat yarn for snout & paws.
Anxious to get started. Will wait until the 31st to post picture.
Toni
YoMaMi


----------



## Izziebear

I finished my bear with Gypsycream's help, but I decided to use a fine yarn. Mistake. Poor bear looks a little skinny, and his eyes do not line up. Ears are a bit crooked too. I don't think he'll be attending the picnic. Just picked up some Boa, so maybe I'll have something by the end of the month. Great pattern though.


----------



## Judyh

Has anyone found the Colorspun pattern? I googled it and didn't come up with a pattern.


----------



## Anita H

Gypsycream said:


> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having fun knitting the bear but I must admit I am really more concerned about getting it put together. I may end up calling for help when I get all the parts knitted.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about this too. I may do a series of photo's to help, so much easier to show rather than write.
Click to expand...

Well I have to tell you Gypsycream, that your instructions for knitting this bear are so well done that I am going to go order the larger bear and do it too. Thank you. The video might be a great help to thoses of us that have never done toys before.


----------



## Windbeam

Some pics of the arm and leg attachments too! Just to see where on the body they are attached exactly. Guess that could what makes it yours.


----------



## pammie1234

I was just reading the directions for the Need-a-Hug Bear. At the very end is a diagram that I am not sure what it is for. My guess is for ears if you want them out of felt. Am I correct or could it be the tail?


----------



## Ronie

Oh my gosh this is 34 pages long... I would say this was a great idea..... I just got my pattern... now I need to get the yarn and start in...I'm looking forward to seeing all the bears...I hope I have enough time to make my bear..


----------



## Ronie

Oh I think he will be cute... let him join in the fun too.... the only toy I ever made was the bunny and I have to tell you he wasn't so straight either.. LOL... cute though....


Izziebear said:


> I finished my bear with Gypsycream's help, but I decided to use a fine yarn. Mistake. Poor bear looks a little skinny, and his eyes do not line up. Ears are a bit crooked too. I don't think he'll be attending the picnic. Just picked up some Boa, so maybe I'll have something by the end of the month. Great pattern though.


----------



## Izziebear

Ronie said:


> Oh I think he will be cute... let him join in the fun too.... the only toy I ever made was the bunny and I have to tell you he wasn't so straight either.. LOL... cute though....
> 
> 
> Izziebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my bear with Gypsycream's help, but I decided to use a fine yarn. Mistake. Poor bear looks a little skinny, and his eyes do not line up. Ears are a bit crooked too. I don't think he'll be attending the picnic. Just picked up some Boa, so maybe I'll have something by the end of the month. Great pattern though.
Click to expand...

Well, it didn't help when hubby kept screaming ouch every time I stuck a needle in to try to position everything

:roll:


----------



## Ronie

Izziebear said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think he will be cute... let him join in the fun too.... the only toy I ever made was the bunny and I have to tell you he wasn't so straight either.. LOL... cute though....
> 
> 
> Izziebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my bear with Gypsycream's help, but I decided to use a fine yarn. Mistake. Poor bear looks a little skinny, and his eyes do not line up. Ears are a bit crooked too. I don't think he'll be attending the picnic. Just picked up some Boa, so maybe I'll have something by the end of the month. Great pattern though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it didn't help when hubby kept screaming ouch every time I stuck a needle in to try to position everything
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

LOL thats so funny... I remember when we got the first nintendo and when hubby was playing mario my dad kept saying... ouch! ouch! .... 
I hope he's preoccupied when you do the next one... you can make a sweater or a dress for the first one.... it might help or a great big bow...


----------



## alysonclark

pammie1234 ,the diagram you have described is probably the template for the nose . The ears on all the bears are knitted .


----------



## Gypsycream

pammie1234 said:


> I was just reading the directions for the Need-a-Hug Bear. At the very end is a diagram that I am not sure what it is for. My guess is for ears if you want them out of felt. Am I correct or could it be the tail?


There are two diagrams, one is a template for the nose, the other is to help sew up the head and muzzle. If anyone doing the Huggable Bear would like this diagram please email me, it the same method.


----------



## Gypsycream

Izziebear said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think he will be cute... let him join in the fun too.... the only toy I ever made was the bunny and I have to tell you he wasn't so straight either.. LOL... cute though....
> 
> 
> Izziebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my bear with Gypsycream's help, but I decided to use a fine yarn. Mistake. Poor bear looks a little skinny, and his eyes do not line up. Ears are a bit crooked too. I don't think he'll be attending the picnic. Just picked up some Boa, so maybe I'll have something by the end of the month. Great pattern though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it didn't help when hubby kept screaming ouch every time I stuck a needle in to try to position everything
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lentylka1

Hope I can finish in time.It is so great that so many entered the challenge.
Does anybody know the latest head count?


----------



## alysonclark

Sorry gave up counting days ago .We were at about 60 then .
When I have time I will have a go and try and do a recount .


----------



## YorkieMama

This is a fun knit. LOL Had to take a break from knitting the mystery afghan KAL, lets just say it is not pretty like the previous years afghans. 
I have almost finished the body. Had to get up Sat at 4 am to go to Calgary (2.5 hrs north) for an instructors upgrade certification course. Can you believe it was snowing!!! The 5th of May and a big snow storm!! Did a little "road dancing" when we hit the icy slush about half way there. Was beat when I got home and had an unscheduled nap, now I am wide awake, knitting on my bear at 1 am! At this rate, I will get more than one made.


----------



## Gypsycream

YorkieMama said:


> This is a fun knit. LOL Had to take a break from knitting the mystery afghan KAL, lets just say it is not pretty like the previous years afghans.
> I have almost finished the body. Had to get up Sat at 4 am to go to Calgary (2.5 hrs north) for an instructors upgrade certification course. Can you believe it was snowing!!! The 5th of May and a big snow storm!! Did a little "road dancing" when we hit the icy slush about half way there. Was beat when I got home and had an unscheduled nap, now I am wide awake, knitting on my bear at 1 am! At this rate, I will get more than one made.


Hah another addict, my work here is done


----------



## YorkieMama

Gypsycream, I love bears!! My beloved middle son, RIP, called himself "Winnie the Pooh" from the time he could talk, and still answered to that name when he was 22. I am always buying bears for my ledge cause they remind me of him. Knitting this fun little fellow will mean there will be a few new additions to my ledge, my little memorial.
There will be a couple extra knit and finding their way to my grands in Australia. :-D


----------



## knitandnat

alysonclark said:


> diad ,the pattern is available on craftsy.com


Hi Alison do i have to join Craftsy to buy Bear pattern 
Diane


----------



## Gypsycream

YorkieMama said:


> Gypsycream, I love bears!! My beloved middle son, RIP, called himself "Winnie the Pooh" from the time he could talk, and still answered to that name when he was 22. I am always buying bears for my ledge cause they remind me of him. Knitting this fun little fellow will mean there will be a few new additions to my ledge, my little memorial.
> There will be a couple extra knit and finding their way to my grands in Australia. :-D


What a lovely story YorkieMama. I'm so sorry you lost your lovely son. I hope you enjoy knitting the bears and I'm sure your grandchildren in Australia will love them too, especially when they are created with so much love.


----------



## alysonclark

Diane you will have to register so that they can email you the pattern . It's free though .


----------



## Windbeam

Please keep the snow there YorkieMama! I want to plant my tomatoes!


----------



## Becky627

Thanks for the link! I want one of everything! I'm going to place an order today for this project and some others I plan to attempt. 
I have never knit an animal and never done a knit a long. I have the body done so far and I have to say Im very nervous about putting it together already. I didnt use a fun fur type of yarn so its probably not going to be as forgiving for me.


EFerg said:


> Check out this site for eyes: www.suncatchereyes.com.
> Until yesterday, I always bought my eyes at Ben Franklin Craft Store and they cost $3.49 + tax for two pairs. Yesterday, I discovered that they had gone up to $6.99 + tax for two pairs. That's when I went directly to the manufacturer and ordered them from there. $1.85 a pair. Much more reasonable and the color choices are vast. They ship internationally too.


----------



## Becky627

Their is a brown flocked nose 12mm on the suncatcher site. Can anyone tell me if this would be okay to use?


----------



## alysonclark

Hi I have just measured the nose on a bear I have here .It is 30mm from side to side


----------



## cindylouhoo

Judyh said:


> Has anyone found the Colorspun pattern? I googled it and didn't come up with a pattern.[/quo
> 
> I googled knitted colorspun bear pattern and got to the plymoth yarn website. I don't know if that was the pattern that was mentioned but they wanted $8 for the one I found


----------



## cindylouhoo

Judyh said:


> Has anyone found the Colorspun pattern? I googled it and didn't come up with a pattern.[/quo
> 
> I googled knitted colorspun bear pattern and got to the plymoth yarn website. I don't know if that was the pattern that was mentioned but they wanted $8 for the one I found


----------



## Becky627

Thank you.I was thinking it might look better than one I could make. I will try the original one. Definitely getting the eyes from there.


alysonclark said:


> Hi I have just measured the nose on a bear I have here .It is 30mm from side to side


----------



## notjustadoll

Hi, after reading the "eyelash yarn" thread, I just had to buy the pattern- and now I've noticed this challenge.. Good timing - I'll be busy knitting a bear. I've got a stash of eyelash/feather/fuzzy yarns I've bought at nd-of-winter sales and looking forward to the challenge of doing more than knitting scarfs and hats!!


----------



## notjustadoll

Any knitters in Australia, there's an online store that has Sullivans scruffy knitting yarn 100g balls for $2.50, advertised tension - 24 stitches to 10cm - 28 rows to 10cm Use 4.5mm knitting needles. search sunshinemarkets.com.au keyword search scruffy. There's a great selection of bright colours, and delivery is quite quick. I have used this yarn and the result is a long dense fur... probably not for any novice fuzzy knitters.


----------



## Windbeam

I found some eyes at JoAnns. If that helps.


----------



## JillF

The colorspun bear is almost the same, I believe it's a little smaller. You can find it on Ravelry


----------



## wildwood42

Do we need to sign up with you to enter this fun?


----------



## hennie

Ok I give in...I'm off to buy the pattern xxx


----------



## meadowmadcow

Hi, sorry but you have only just started!! You have made our lives more "bearable" with just the "bear necessities" but need to spread the knitting message further - imagine if everyone had one!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## alysonclark

Wildwood42 it would be good if you could say if you are taking part .I am about to do a head count shortly to see how many bears we can expect to see .


----------



## KarenJo

wildwood42 said:


> Do we need to sign up with you to enter this fun?


You can let Alysonclark know, but she stopped counting the number of participants a while back...you just knit the bear and plan to post a pic at the end of the month along with everyone else...too much fun. Knit on


----------



## wildwood42

Thanks Karenjo. I have never posted before but will do my best.


----------



## KarenJo

Wildwood42,
If you can load a picture onto your computer, you will be able to post with ease. If not, you have the rest of the month to find someone to show you how to do that. Knit on!


----------



## Izziebear

I was thinking about what a boost to the economy this is. Patterns, yarn, needles, eyes, etc. Admittedly a small boost, but what a great way to do it. Win-win situation.


----------



## Zelana

You can count me in Alysonclark. I've ordered my yarn so I'll be able to start knitting my bear as soon as it arrives.


----------



## alysonclark

Right Ladies I have just done rough head count ,don't quote me on this ,we are at about 140 right now !!!! How amazing is that .Alyson


----------



## Izziebear

alysonclark said:


> Right Ladies I have just done rough head count ,don't quote me on this ,we are at about 140 right now !!!! How amazing is that .Alyson


Fantastic. What fun it is.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

WOWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE1 Alyson, I just PM'd Gyspycream, but perhaps you can also help me. I'm getting ready to begin the Pocket Bear and I notice the directions indicate for the "Making Up" Section of the body to sew the right sides together.......etc. Does that mean by sewing machine, or hand sewn? Look forward to hearing from you. Eileen (SugarandSpice's Mom)


alysonclark said:


> Right Ladies I have just done rough head count ,don't quote me on this ,we are at about 140 right now !!!! How amazing is that .Alyson


----------



## alysonclark

It means sew by hand


----------



## KarenJo

alysonclark said:


> Right Ladies I have just done rough head count ,don't quote me on this ,we are at about 140 right now !!!! How amazing is that .Alyson


 :thumbup: Exciting!


----------



## pammie1234

I haven't officially stated that I am in, but I am! I just hope I can get it finished in time.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Thanks Alyson. Another question (and hopefully that'll be it), I notice the yarn on the nose is shorter, yet the pattern only calls for one yarn, do I trim it around the nose area?


alysonclark said:


> It means sew by hand


----------



## wildwood42

Add me to your list also alkysonclark, I have the pattern, yarn and started on my "sophie bear",yes I have named her already!!


----------



## alysonclark

Hi yes the nose can be trimmed if you want ,it's up to you .


----------



## Sharynreed

:-D This is great I've just started mine with my stash as my guide!


----------



## vlau3

yes, me too,Alkysonclark, I already got the head & body done, going to do the legs & arm, and still have to looking for the eyes yet


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Thanks a million, I'm off right now to JoAnn's to purchase the yarn.


alysonclark said:


> Hi yes the nose can be trimmed if you want ,it's up to you .


----------



## wildwood42

So sorry I spelled your name wrong, with my knitting gloves on I don't do as well at typing.


----------



## Pamk

This is SO EXCITING!!!! I just finished the body....I didn't die, pass out or anything!!!! Wowzee! I've only been knitting for about 1 1/2 years and have been wanting to do this soooo badly. Thank you Alkysonclark for putting this together and wonderful Gypsycream for an awesome pattern. I am knitting in the round with DPN's. A big thank you to all who are helping us novices....this site ROCKS!  pam


----------



## Gypsycream

Pamk said:


> This is SO EXCITING!!!! I just finished the body....I didn't die, pass out or anything!!!! Wowzee! I've only been knitting for about 1 1/2 years and have been wanting to do this soooo badly. Thank you Alkysonclark for putting this together and wonderful Gypsycream for an awesome pattern. I am knitting in the round with DPN's. A big thank you to all who are helping us novices....this site ROCKS!  pam


You have only been knitting for 1.5 years and you are knitting in the round with DPN's???? Awesome!!!! I've been knitting since I could sit up and I've never got my head around DPNs


----------



## Pamk

LOL...I took a hat class and then a mitten class. That's how. I only have one brain cell, so needed an instructor to show me. Plus, when you learned, utube wasn't around. I've had lots of help. Since you're on line, I just started the head and step 2 says to Knit, increase 1 stitch each end. So for each row does this mean increase 2 stitches? Thanks


----------



## Gypsycream

Pamk said:


> LOL...I took a hat class and then a mitten class. That's how. I only have one brain cell, so needed an instructor to show me. Plus, when you learned, utube wasn't around. I've had lots of help. Since you're on line, I just started the head and step 2 says to Knit, increase 1 stitch each end. So for each row does this mean increase 2 stitches? Thanks


Well I take my hat off to you, I think you are amazing.

Yes you are doing the muzzle first, so its increase 2 stitches every other row. When you've increased them all don't forget to knit one row, which would normally be a purl row, I've not made a mistake, its just a way of marking the end of the muzzle and beginning of the head. Is it the Huggable bear you are knitting? If so then please email me, my address is at the bottom of every page and I'll send you an anyone else who needs it a diagram to help with sewing up. If its Needs a Hug Bear you already have the diagram.


----------



## Pamk

Who's knitting with DPN's??? Have a question on how you are dealing with the cast on edge? Are you trying to gather it up or do a whip stitch? Thanks in advance


----------



## YorkieMama

Thanks for such an easy pattern to work with GypsyCream!! I can hardly believe that I have already finished the body and head sections and am starting my first arm on my bear. 
BTW, I am happy to report that yesterday's snow is all gone and we are at a sunny 54*F today and the grass has turned green almost overnight. Yea!


----------



## ceciliavillabona

What a lovely idea! I got my pattern and I am using Cloudsoft from Vilage Yarn, I am happy with the way it feels as I knit, so I am hoping it makes the bear really huggable....


----------



## dawnprentiss

i am doing the last leg on my huggable bear still need to find the eyes too and i also have the pattern for the need a hug bear and the hoodie so by the 31st i hope to have all to post so much fun thanks for the patterns pat love them!! gonna be making alot and saving for christmas for the 11 grandkids oh no now 12 lol
i better get crackin ( knitting)


----------



## Pamk

dawnprentiss said:


> i am doing the last leg on my huggable bear still need to find the eyes too and i also have the pattern for the need a hug bear and the hoodie so by the 31st i hope to have all to post so much fun thanks for the patterns pat love them!! gonna be making alot and saving for christmas for the 11 grandkids oh no now 12 lol
> i better get crackin ( knitting)


If you have a JoAnne Fabrics near you, that is where I got my eyes. They list both mm and english sizing on the package and were $1.99 for several sets. I bought both brown and black as I too have a bunch to make for Christmas.


----------



## DonnieK

Izziebear said:


> I finished my bear with Gypsycream's help, but I decided to use a fine yarn. Mistake. Poor bear looks a little skinny, and his eyes do not line up. Ears are a bit crooked too. I don't think he'll be attending the picnic. Just picked up some Boa, so maybe I'll have something by the end of the month. Great pattern though.


You are discriminating. Just because he is a bit too thin, and his eyes are askew, and his ears a bit crooked, does not give you the right to keep him from the picinic! He has his own little personality and you are just being plain M E A N not allowing him the fun of the picinic! I haven't finished mine yet and no telling how he is going to look, but, his name is Jimmy (after my dh who passed away) and I would never keep him hidden because he has a few deformities. LOL


----------



## alwilda

Starfire said:


> alwilda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to do this. But 1. i don't have the pattern. and yes i know where to get it but I don't do paypal nor 2. do i put my credit card on the computer. Is crafty a secure site? I have had trouble before and I don't want to go threw that again.
> And if this was all ready discussed here, I just ddin't want to read 23 pages to find it out. thank you
> 
> 
> 
> PayPal is very secure. That's where the cart will take you. No worries. I've never had a problem with PayPal and I've used it extensively over about 6 years.
> 
> Starfire
Click to expand...

we had our info stolen on paypal so wont use it again.


----------



## Izziebear

Pamk said:


> Who's knitting with DPN's??? Have a question on how you are dealing with the cast on edge? Are you trying to gather it up or do a whip stitch? Thanks in advance


I'm using DPNs on my second bear. I started out on straight needles for a few rows first. I just whip stitched the body, haven't quite finished the head yet. If you're using a fuzzy yarn (I'm using Bernat Boa), I don't think it's going to show much. I have lost and gained stitches with no ill effect.


----------



## Pamk

Izziebear said:


> Pamk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's knitting with DPN's??? Have a question on how you are dealing with the cast on edge? Are you trying to gather it up or do a whip stitch? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using DPNs on my second bear. I started out on straight needles for a few rows first. I just whip stitched the body, haven't quite finished the head yet. If you're using a fuzzy yarn (I'm using Bernat Boa), I don't think it's going to show much. I have lost and gained stitches with no ill effect.
Click to expand...

This is my first toy, so after many comments, I'm just using a plain acrylic. But where I join my stitches in the round, I have a hole. When I finish the piece you weave the yarn thru and pull together. Just wondered about the hole at the cast on end.


----------



## Ronie

I hope I can get some yarn this week... how many yards do we need... I have a feeling that different brands have different ideas of what 100gr is ... or how many yards are in 3.5oz's .. all of this is pretty confusing for me ... I go by yardage... any ideas????


----------



## Gypsycream

Ronie said:


> I hope I can get some yarn this week... how many yards do we need... I have a feeling that different brands have different ideas of what 100gr is ... or how many yards are in 3.5oz's .. all of this is pretty confusing for me ... I go by yardage... any ideas????


Hi Ronie

If you click the link and select which bear you are thinking of, the information you need is on here 

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/pat-alinejad


----------



## Patti110654

ordered my yarn and just got an email that it HASN'T been shipped yet. . .OMG. . . I want to start, so now am deciding whether to wait another few days or just go buy something locally. . . .


----------



## Ronie

Thank You Gypsycream that helped a lot. My pattern when printed off doesn't even tell me WHAT bear I'm doing so I added the name to the pattern also. The Ravelry link gave me the yardage and the US size needle... I wasn't worried over the needle size I knew I would work that one out... I am looking forward to making my bear and I might even make him/her a hoodie too....



Gypsycream said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I can get some yarn this week... how many yards do we need... I have a feeling that different brands have different ideas of what 100gr is ... or how many yards are in 3.5oz's .. all of this is pretty confusing for me ... I go by yardage... any ideas????
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ronie
> 
> If you click the link and select which bear you are thinking of, the information you need is on here
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/pat-alinejad
Click to expand...


----------



## Joni L.

Haven't finished my bear yet, but would like to get the pattern for the hoodie and it wouldn't let me download! Can you please help me?


----------



## OMgirl

Kim1183 said:


> I was wondering if it would make a difference if bear was knitted in all garter stitch. Im struggling a bit doing the purls with the fur. Is anyone else?


When comparing stockinette st to garter st...
the width will be the same but the height will be different...
you generally get this: *4 rows of stockinette st=6 rows of garter st.*

So if you decided to knit your bear using garter st, that is fine, but be aware that your bear will be about 2/3 the height it would have been if you had used stockinette st. Also, garter st. uses much more yarn, so you may need to buy an extra skein.

Hope this helps! 
Kindest Regards,
OM girl :thumbup:


----------



## love to knit

I'm making my Bear , but can't figure out hot to sew the muzzle. Can't figure out the diagram either.


----------



## LaLaWa

I have a completed head, two ears, a nose, and a body. It's all stash yarn, including the stuffing - so a great bargain! I'm relieved there's 3 weeks left in the month because I think not feeling rushed is the key to success here. Can't wait for the picnic!


----------



## yarnbomb

OK ... Late start but the excitement is infectious! Count me in ... I'm scared but willing to give it a go! Wheeeeeee!!!!


----------



## alysonclark

Ladies ,I know many of you are concerned about assembling your bears ,well worry no more .
Gypsycream has made up some very detailed, step by step ,assembling instructions ,with lots of photos .They are available on craftsy,or if you look at her latest bear "Chenille Huggable Bear " on here ,she has included them there .
I know lots of you will find these invaluable when you come to complete your bears .
Thanks Gypsycream for doing this ,I know it took hours of work to do . 
I am sure everyone will appreciate what you have done to help them .

Alyson x


----------



## Gypsycream

alysonclark said:


> Ladies ,I know many of you are concerned about assembling your bears ,well worry no more .
> Gypsycream has made up some very detailed, step by step ,assembling instructions ,with lots of photos .They are available on craftsy,or if you look at her latest bear "Chenille Huggable Bear " on here ,she has included them there .
> I know lots of you will find these invaluable when you come to complete your bears .
> Thanks Gypsycream for doing this ,I know it took hours of work to do .
> 
> I am sure everyone will appreciate what you have done to help them .
> 
> Alyson x


You are very welcome Alyson, it was an education to me too lol!

The link to the making up instructions is: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-79970-1.html

I hope they help you all, but any problems please contact either Alyson or myself and I'm sure we will be able to guide you through the process of creating your very special bears


----------



## nightflutter

Fantastic, I am a few days behind, but actually already have Gypsycream's pattern, and the parts already knitted. Found where she had the pictures of the body being put together, and this is just the help that I needed. Woo Hoo! My first KAL..


----------



## jmai5421

Hi
I would like to join. I am working on the Need A Hug Bear. I love him. I need to make 3 more and also make a sweater. When we get the printer installed(forgot to bring it to the cabin for the summer) I want to get the pattern for one of the other bears. I haven't decided which one.
Judy


----------



## Ronie

well I think mine will be quite large... I have gotten to the point where I knit the 3 rows after I got to 46 inches and I would say its already 5 inches across...LOL he will just be the bear on steriods....LOL I love the yarn and I'm glad I got it.. I played with it for a hour now trying different size needles starting with US5 and now I can comfortably knit with a size US9... Its getting so late I need to quite for the night... and I will start again tomorrow.. I can see my bear being finished this weekend.. maybe a mothers day present for me...LOL


----------



## Gypsycream

Ronie said:


> well I think mine will be quite large... I have gotten to the point where I knit the 3 rows after I got to 46 inches and I would say its already 5 inches across...LOL he will just be the bear on steriods....LOL I love the yarn and I'm glad I got it.. I played with it for a hour now trying different size needles starting with US5 and now I can comfortably knit with a size US9... Its getting so late I need to quite for the night... and I will start again tomorrow.. I can see my bear being finished this weekend.. maybe a mothers day present for me...LOL


Which bear and bit are you knitting?


----------



## nightflutter

By the way... where shall we post our pictures when we are done? I am almost done with construction already  Can't wait to share!!


----------



## alysonclark

The photos are to be posted on the 31st May ,or just after .Still considering one long thread so they are all in the same place , and no one gets missed out ,or individual threads with the same title .
I will discuss with Gypsycream and let you all know which way to do it .
Alyson


----------



## Gypsycream

Alyson will probably organise a thread in the pictures section on the 31st May.

Really can't wait to see all these bears  My yarn arrived yesterday, its something completely different and new to me, just a tad worried now as whether its going to work. Just need to find some time to create a bear lol!


----------



## gcoop

Mine has just been born, could not have done it without the step by step instructions. Mines not perfect but unique, my husbands thoughts !!
Can't wait to start another, yes they are addictive lol

Thanks so much gypsy cream for your help and guidance


----------



## JillF

Ronie said:


> well I think mine will be quite large... I have gotten to the point where I knit the 3 rows after I got to 46 inches and I would say its already 5 inches across...LOL he will just be the bear on steriods....LOL I love the yarn and I'm glad I got it.. I played with it for a hour now trying different size needles starting with US5 and now I can comfortably knit with a size US9... Its getting so late I need to quite for the night... and I will start again tomorrow.. I can see my bear being finished this weekend.. maybe a mothers day present for me...LOL


46 inches??? Are you serious? That is one BIG bear!


----------



## jmai5421

Deb-Babbles said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never used the fun fur yarn before. Do you just knit it like regular yarn?
> 
> 
> 
> A small hint. Pull the yarn trough a little extra then tighten it back up a LITTLE. It will help to frim the fur through the stitch and not make it wrap around the needle as much.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the hint. I was wondering if I was the only one who had most of the fur on the purl side and what to do about it. I will try it as soon as I finish reading the posts. I am on the hands/arms of the Need a Hug. I plan on making more. I have 5 grandchildren and two great nieces. I would like to make them all one this summer. This is such a fun site and thanks to who ever started this KAL and thanks to GypsyCream for the pattern.


----------



## jmai5421

pammie1234 said:


> I was just reading the directions for the Need-a-Hug Bear. At the very end is a diagram that I am not sure what it is for. My guess is for ears if you want them out of felt. Am I correct or could it be the tail?


I think that it is the nose if you want to cut it out and sew it on. It is an alternative to the purchased one. I like the idea of cutting out two felt circles, stuffing them a little and sewing it on. I will probably try both depending on who gets the bear older or younger child.


----------



## nightflutter

I took embroidery thread and satin stitched a nose on to mine.. he was born last night. I already have a second one on the needles, but the first one is going to my mom for her Mother's Day present..


----------



## FrannyGrace

Be sure and take a picture!


nightflutter said:


> I took embroidery thread and satin stitched a nose on to mine.. he was born last night. I already have a second one on the needles, but the first one is going to my mom for her Mother's Day present..


----------



## nightflutter

FrannyGrace said:


> Be sure and take a picture!
> 
> 
> nightflutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took embroidery thread and satin stitched a nose on to mine.. he was born last night. I already have a second one on the needles, but the first one is going to my mom for her Mother's Day present..
Click to expand...

I certainly did!! Can't wait to share!


----------



## Gypsycream

nightflutter said:


> FrannyGrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure and take a picture!
> 
> 
> nightflutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took embroidery thread and satin stitched a nose on to mine.. he was born last night. I already have a second one on the needles, but the first one is going to my mom for her Mother's Day present..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly did!! Can't wait to share!
Click to expand...

Hah, another convert (my work here is done

:twisted: )


----------



## nightflutter

Gypsycream, I am totally sucked in..


----------



## Gypsycream

nightflutter said:


> Gypsycream, I am totally sucked in..


lol! I just love converting folk


----------



## nightflutter

I sent a picture of him to my sister today, who apparently showed it around work. A lady who works with her wants to know where I got the pattern.. I am sending her the link to your patterns on Craftsy.. 

It is like an epidemic! I am doing my best to spread it around in Florida


----------



## Gypsycream

nightflutter said:


> I sent a picture of him to my sister today, who apparently showed it around work. A lady who works with her wants to know where I got the pattern.. I am sending her the link to your patterns on Craftsy..
> 
> It is like an epidemic! I am doing my best to spread it around in Florida


Hey that's really great, thank you for that. We have to spread the word now, if we want World domination


----------



## nightflutter

I have decided that we have to spread the knitting bug everywhere.. These darling bears are the perfect way to do that!!


----------



## carolky

LOOK OUT, WORLD! HERE COME THE BEARS!!!



Gypsycream said:


> nightflutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent a picture of him to my sister today, who apparently showed it around work. A lady who works with her wants to know where I got the pattern.. I am sending her the link to your patterns on Craftsy..
> 
> It is like an epidemic! I am doing my best to spread it around in Florida
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that's really great, thank you for that. We have to spread the word now, if we want World domination
Click to expand...


----------



## deedee2293

I think we should take over wembley arena for the day for a bear convention..... :lol: :wink: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## deedee2293

I think we should take over wembley arena for the day for a bear convention..... :lol: :wink: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## deedee2293

Oops sorry posted twice


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

im gonna start my bear this weekend,, im sooo excited!!! lol im gonne be useing C...opps were supposed to keep it a secret.. darn,, im not good at keeping secrets!!!


----------



## LindY G

This is such a wonderful thing, now if we could just get our politicians to crochet/knit huggie bears the world would be such a better place to live. Since I don't knit I'm crocheting mine, & making it up as I go along, & having a ball. She's turning out to be a real beauty. I'm doing a LOT of looking at gypsycream's bears (love those huggies), trying to make mine at least close to her's. Thank y'all for coming up with such a wonderful idea...BIG hug


----------



## Gypsycream

LindY G said:


> This is such a wonderful thing, now if we could just get our politicians to crochet/knit huggie bears the world would be such a better place to live. Since I don't knit I'm crocheting mine, & making it up as I go along, & having a ball. She's turning out to be a real beauty. I'm doing a LOT of looking at gypsycream's bears (love those huggies), trying to make mine at least close to her's. Thank y'all for coming up with such a wonderful idea...BIG hug


Wonderful Lindy, I do hope you are writing it down as you go along, you would then have your very own crochet pattern


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

I think we should ask admin their best suggestions for an arena. We know we can use pictures. They might just know another way. Or not...


----------



## phylled1

i have bought the pattern and the yarn but i cannot get started i have tried 3 times i find it hard to knit twice into 1 stitch tried it on larger needles no joy i get as far as 3 rows then find theres a hole that should not be there, you all seem to be getting on alright with the bear nobody complains so it must be me i am thinking of doing it with different wool


----------



## nurseybabe

Count me in! I might not get done in time, but I'll get done. Yeaaa!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

phylled1 said:


> i cannot get started i have tried 3 times i find it hard to knit twice into 1 stitch


 I cheat a little. When I pull up the yarn on the first half of the stitch, I pull up just a hair more so the needle will easily make the move over to the other leg. Makes making the increase easier and gives you nice stitch to work with on the next row. Nothing is up-tight.


----------



## waya

Has anyone figured out how to get the "fur" to be on the knit side of the bear? Most of mine seems to end up on the inside. I have been brushing but thought there might be some trick. Thanks for any help


----------



## kerrie35094

The bulk of the "fur" will be on the purl side which will have to become the "right" side. No trick, just reverse your sides and think of the purl side as the right side and the knit side as the wrong side.


----------



## LindY G

Gypsycream said:


> LindY G said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a wonderful thing, now if we could just get our politicians to crochet/knit huggie bears the world would be such a better place to live. Since I don't knit I'm crocheting mine, & making it up as I go along, & having a ball. She's turning out to be a real beauty. I'm doing a LOT of looking at gypsycream's bears (love those huggies), trying to make mine at least close to her's. Thank y'all for coming up with such a wonderful idea...BIG hug
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful Lindy, I do hope you are writing it down as you go along, you would then have your very own crochet pattern
Click to expand...

I haven't written it down, but I have taken lots of pics, & I plan on writing it down when I finish. It's a real simple pattern, working in rnds. Even her nose is crocheted...lol
Can't wait to get her finished, and to see everyone else's bear.


----------



## wildwood42

The first bear I started didn't work well, so I changed yarns and its much better, have really enjoyed working with this pattern. My fur is mostly on the purl side also. Keep trying, don't give up.


----------



## YoMaMi

Re: Knitting every row - garter stitch.
Since the fur seems to end up on the back side of the knit stitch, will the fur be more evenly distributed (front and back) in garter stitch. If so it may depend on how you want the bear to look in deciding to garter, stocking or knit in the round, which is also stocking.

Gypsycream - any thoughts?

Toni


----------



## pammie1234

I was wondering that same thing! What is the purpose of knitting stockinette? I watched a youtube video and he knitted garter stitch. His comment was that the fur hid the stitches, so why do anything other than garter. Can't wait to hear the comments and reasoning.


----------



## LindY G

When crocheting with eyelash yarn you use WS as RS too. I think this long eyelash yarn wrote the book on Fuzzy Wuzzy Had a LOT of Hair....lol


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

The purose of the stocking stitch is to get the thickest hair on the outside of the bear.


----------



## Becky627

I have knit all the parts and tried sewing up the head tonight. Not sure what im doing wrong but it didn't look right at all. The contrast yarn showed through and everything looked deformed. I'm going to remake the head and use a thinner contrast yarn. I will not give up. This has got to come together. I'm not using eyelash yarn. Maybe regular yarn is less forgiving?


----------



## wildwood42

I just finished my first bear, and I thought mine looked strange at first. (ONLY A MOTHER COULD LOVE) but now that she is done, I am happy with my Sophie bear. I will do better with my next one. Sewing it together isn't my thing, but enjoyed the knitting a lot.


----------



## wildwood42

I did the head and body with eyelash, and the rest with non-fuzzy yarn.


----------



## Hendrika

I just finished my first bear today and posted my picture of him. In doing so I found out about this wonderful challenge, so game on for my second one.


----------



## Starfire

pammie1234 said:


> I was wondering that same thing! What is the purpose of knitting stockinette? I watched a youtube video and he knitted garter stitch. His comment was that the fur hid the stitches, so why do anything other than garter. Can't wait to hear the comments and reasoning.


Well for one, garter stitch takes up a lot more yarn about twice as much. Even if you can't see the stitches, you might see them after a few years of hugging and playing with him/her. Children are notorious for wearing out their stuffed toys! At least my grandsons are... lol

Starfire


----------



## Gypsycream

You are quite right Starfire, and you can feel the ridges through the fur. These are the reasons I suggest stocking stitch, but of course the choice is with the maker.


----------



## pammie1234

I'll stick with the recommendation! I was just curious.


----------



## sandrap

Starfire said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering that same thing! What is the purpose of knitting stockinette? I watched a youtube video and he knitted garter stitch. His comment was that the fur hid the stitches, so why do anything other than garter. Can't wait to hear the comments and reasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> Well for one, garter stitch takes up a lot more yarn about twice as much. Even if you can't see the stitches, you might see them after a few years of hugging and playing with him/her. Children are notorious for wearing out their stuffed toys! At least my grandsons are... lol
> 
> I didn't know that garter stitch took more yarn than stocking stitch. You learn something new every day!
> 
> Starfire
Click to expand...


----------



## robintheknitter

***********************************************How does garter take more yarn than stockinette stitch? You wrap the yarn around the needle either way. Help me visualize this, please, otherwise I would challenge that statement and have to sit down with two same-size balls of yarn--knitting stockinette stitch with one and garter with the other--then measure them when I am all done. Thanks for the clarification.

***********************************************



sandrap said:


> Starfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering that same thing! What is the purpose of knitting stockinette? I watched a youtube video and he knitted garter stitch. His comment was that the fur hid the stitches, so why do anything other than garter. Can't wait to hear the comments and reasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> Well for one, garter stitch takes up a lot more yarn about twice as much. Even if you can't see the stitches, you might see them after a few years of hugging and playing with him/her. Children are notorious for wearing out their stuffed toys! At least my grandsons are... lol
> 
> I didn't know that garter stitch took more yarn than stocking stitch. You learn something new every day!
> 
> Starfire
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## umozabeads

St st is taller than garter stitch that is why it takes more yarn.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

I think the difference might lay in stocking stitch fabric covering more area than the same amount of rows and stitches of garter.


----------



## meadowmadcow

Hi fellow Gypsycream bear makers - I found somewhere on the net that suggested using a vegetable brush (without the potato skins falling off) and gently brush on the bear once you have made him or her. It pulls the threads through from the inside but treat him or her with love and care rather than attacking it like your teenage daughters knotted hair!!! Keep up the knitting gypsycreamers.


----------



## Ronie

I love the way you put that..... 


meadowmadcow said:


> Hi fellow Gypsycream bear makers - I found somewhere on the net that suggested using a vegetable brush (without the potato skins falling off) and gently brush on the bear once you have made him or her. It pulls the threads through from the inside but treat him or her with love and care rather than attacking it like your teenage daughters knotted hair!!! Keep up the knitting gypsycreamers.


----------



## LindY G

meadowmadcow said:


> Hi fellow Gypsycream bear makers - I found somewhere on the net that suggested using a vegetable brush (without the potato skins falling off) and gently brush on the bear once you have made him or her. It pulls the threads through from the inside but treat him or her with love and care rather than attacking it like your teenage daughters knotted hair!!! Keep up the knitting gypsycreamers.


lol.... haven't tried a veggie brush but I do use the nylon-bristle type. Wig-brush works too BUT be very gentle.


----------



## pammie1234

Do you brush before stuffing and sewing it together, or after the bear is completely finished?


----------



## alysonclark

I gently brush my bears with a nail brush ,I have a new one I keep just for doing this .Once they are all stitched up and stuffed give them a gentle brush ,it really does make a difference .


----------



## beejay

I'm glad to know about the brushing. I think my bear is going to need a lot of help. I'm trying to decide what is best to sew him up with.


----------



## alysonclark

Sometimes I just use a plain yarn in the same colour for the stitching .Some of the fancy yarns tend to snap .I think I might have that problem with the one I am making now


----------



## Pamk

Help with sewing up bear. I have the PDF with instructions from gypsycream. BUT I knitted mine using DPN's. So I have 2 openings for each piece...the cast on edge and the finished edge. I'm on the head..and on the muzzle I have the cast on edge. Not sure how to close it without it being "squared". I'm thinking of weaving thread thru and pulling it tight. Anybody out there who knitted in the round that could help me please??? Anxious to see if finished!


----------



## Gypsycream

Pamk said:


> Help with sewing up bear. I have the PDF with instructions from gypsycream. BUT I knitted mine using DPN's. So I have 2 openings for each piece...the cast on edge and the finished edge. I'm on the head..and on the muzzle I have the cast on edge. Not sure how to close it without it being "squared". I'm thinking of weaving thread thru and pulling it tight. Anybody out there who knitted in the round that could help me please??? Anxious to see if finished!


Pam don't weave it through and pull it tight please. Fold so that what would have been the centre seam lies in the middle and sew straight across the cast on end. It will look square until you stuff it with filler and then the corners sort of smooth out, you need to put a lot of filler in the muzzle, then gather where you did the KNIT row. Have a good look at the PDF and email me if you are really stuck.


----------



## Pamk

Gypsycream said:


> Pamk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help with sewing up bear. I have the PDF with instructions from gypsycream. BUT I knitted mine using DPN's. So I have 2 openings for each piece...the cast on edge and the finished edge. I'm on the head..and on the muzzle I have the cast on edge. Not sure how to close it without it being "squared". I'm thinking of weaving thread thru and pulling it tight. Anybody out there who knitted in the round that could help me please??? Anxious to see if finished!
> 
> 
> 
> Pam don't weave it through and pull it tight please. Fold so that what would have been the centre seam lies in the middle and sew straight across the cast on end. It will look square until you stuff it with filler and then the corners sort of smooth out, you need to put a lot of filler in the muzzle, then gather where you did the KNIT row. Have a good look at the PDF and email me if you are really stuck.
Click to expand...

Ok gypsycream...I can see what you're saying. Will do that and trust it will round out with stuffing. I know there were a number of people doing dpn's...they either aren't done or sailed thru the attachment process. Now I have to stop and get ready for a book club meeting tonite and we have out of town company all weekend. Arghh...really wanted to finish this, now it may not get done till Monday or Tuesday  BUT I have the yarn already for 3 more. I just used a plain acrylic yarn for my first one but the other three I am using Bernats Pipsqueak. Its a very soft fuzzy yarn...good for toddlers. Can't wait  Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Ronie

Great question Pamk I would of thought something was wrong when I saw my muzzle was square too...I'm glad to know it will get rounder.. also I was happy to see in the pattern it says not to overstuff him.. I was worried my stuffing would show through... fingers crossed I get the bear finished and that he looks half way nice.. my second one will be so much better I'm sure...


----------



## A Clark

I launched this challenge .I have had to change my name ect after marking an email from here as spam and getting a 2 month ban ,it is me alysonclark .Sorry for any confusion .Easily done though .I needed to be up and running on here because of this challenge . Not that long to go now until the Teddy Bears Picnic 
Alyson


----------



## Gypsycream

A Clark said:


> I launched this challenge .I have had to change my name ect after marking an email from here as spam and getting a 2 month ban ,it is me alysonclark .Sorry for any confusion .Easily done though .I needed to be up and running on here because of this challenge . Not that long to go now until the Teddy Bears Picnic
> Alyson


Its a shame Alyson that you have had to go to such length for a silly one off mistake. I really do think there is something wrong with the system if just one stroke means you are out for two months. Mistakes happen for goodness sake!


----------



## lifeline

Gypsycream said:


> A Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I launched this challenge .I have had to change my name ect after marking an email from here as spam and getting a 2 month ban ,it is me alysonclark .Sorry for any confusion .Easily done though .I needed to be up and running on here because of this challenge . Not that long to go now until the Teddy Bears Picnic
> Alyson
> 
> 
> 
> Its a shame Alyson that you have had to go to such length for a silly one off mistake. I really do think there is something wrong with the system if just one stroke means you are out for two months. Mistakes happen for goodness sake!
Click to expand...

I would agree with that. But glad you are up and running again Alyson.


----------



## Granny8

Happened to me to Alyson.... seems a bit harsh for hitting a button by mistake....


----------



## Izziebear

I haven't had that happen yet, and I'm not sure how it did happen. Glad you're back though. The bears need you.


----------



## Ronie

that is odd... I wonder if this has happened to others and thats why we havent seen them in awhile... I honestly don't know what I would do if that happen to me.. I'm glad your back...
I have gotten the first foot done and I need more yarn. I'm new to this so figuring out how much I would actually need is a learning process... I'm getting 2 more skeins... just in case .


----------



## kerrie35094

Yep, Ronie, it sure has happened. I have yet to figure out what I did but I, too, was put in limbo for two months. Seems rather harsh to me and I don't really understand the reasoning behind it.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Glad you're back with us Alyson. I've been very ill these past eight days or so, so I know I'll not make the "Challenge" date (I'm a slow knitter). I had a torn meniscus in my right knee and a few days after the surgery diverticulitis decided to make a visit. The pain is more horrendous from the diverticulitis than the meniscus repair. I haven't been on the Forum much, so hope all the bears are beginning to come together. Although I'll not make the deadline, I'll continue to knit my bear, I love the yarn I selected. Maybe on the 31st I'll post the pieces of the little critter


A Clark said:


> I launched this challenge .I have had to change my name ect after marking an email from here as spam and getting a 2 month ban ,it is me alysonclark .Sorry for any confusion .Easily done though .I needed to be up and running on here because of this challenge . Not that long to go now until the Teddy Bears Picnic
> Alyson


----------



## alysonclark

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Glad you're back with us Alyson. I've been very ill these past eight days or so, so I know I'll not make the "Challenge" date (I'm a slow knitter). I had a torn meniscus in my right knee and a few days after the surgery diverticulitis decided to make a visit. The pain is more horrendous from the diverticulitis than the meniscus repair. I haven't been on the Forum much, so hope all the bears are beginning to come together. Although I'll not make the deadline, I'll continue to knit my bear, I love the yarn I selected. Maybe on the 31st I'll post the pieces of the little critter
> 
> 
> A Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I launched this challenge .I have had to change my name ect after marking an email from here as spam and getting a 2 month ban ,it is me alysonclark .Sorry for any confusion .Easily done though .I needed to be up and running on here because of this challenge . Not that long to go now until the Teddy Bears Picnic
> Alyson
Click to expand...

Oh I really feel for you ,poor love .My Mum has recently left hospital after 4 1/2 months ,the diagnosis is Diverticulitus .She has been soo ill .I know what you have been going through . 
Please post what you have done on 31st ,then we can still look forward to seeing the fininshed product .

Take care Alyson


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Thanks Alyson for your good thoughts. Oh dear, your poor Mom having been in the hospital for 4-1/2 mos wth diverticulitis, it's nasty. I do hope she's feeling better. I think I feel a little bit better today, but not sure yet (I just woke up). I haven't had the energy to knit, so hopefully today I will and I can get back to my BEAR Best wishes to your Mom.


alysonclark said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're back with us Alyson. I've been very ill these past eight days or so, so I know I'll not make the "Challenge" date (I'm a slow knitter). I had a torn meniscus in my right knee and a few days after the surgery diverticulitis decided to make a visit. The pain is more horrendous from the diverticulitis than the meniscus repair. I haven't been on the Forum much, so hope all the bears are beginning to come together. Although I'll not make the deadline, I'll continue to knit my bear, I love the yarn I selected. Maybe on the 31st I'll post the pieces of the little critter
> 
> 
> A Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I launched this challenge .I have had to change my name ect after marking an email from here as spam and getting a 2 month ban ,it is me alysonclark .Sorry for any confusion .Easily done though .I needed to be up and running on here because of this challenge . Not that long to go now until the Teddy Bears Picnic
> Alyson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I really feel for you ,poor love .My Mum has recently left hospital after 4 1/2 months ,the diagnosis is Diverticulitus .She has been soo ill .I know what you have been going through .
> Please post what you have done on 31st ,then we can still look forward to seeing the fininshed product .
> 
> Take care Alyson
Click to expand...


----------



## jmai5421

alysonclark said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're back with us Alyson. I've been very ill these past eight days or so, so I know I'll not make the "Challenge" date (I'm a slow knitter). I had a torn meniscus in my right knee and a few days after the surgery diverticulitis decided to make a visit. The pain is more horrendous from the diverticulitis than the meniscus repair. I haven't been on the Forum much, so hope all the bears are beginning to come together. Although I'll not make the deadline, I'll continue to knit my bear, I love the yarn I selected. Maybe on the 31st I'll post the pieces of the little critter
> 
> 
> A Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I launched this challenge .I have had to change my name ect after marking an email from here as spam and getting a 2 month ban ,it is me alysonclark .Sorry for any confusion .Easily done though .I needed to be up and running on here because of this challenge . Not that long to go now until the Teddy Bears Picnic
> Alyson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I really feel for you ,poor love .My Mum has recently left hospital after 4 1/2 months ,the diagnosis is Diverticulitus .She has been soo ill .I know what you have been going through .
> Please post what you have done on 31st ,then we can still look forward to seeing the fininshed product .
> 
> Take care Alyson
Click to expand...

I will pray for both Sugar and Spice and Alyson's Mom. My Grandmother had that and now my young nephew. He probably will be having surgery. He is scared he will need a bag like my Grandma. He has been hospitalized many times. He has two young sons and is only in his 30's. Pray for him, too.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Just wondering if anyone has kept count of how many Bear's we are going to have. I counted the first 11 or so pages of the thread and came up with about 85 people. 
What do you think Pat. How many of us are going to post pictures on the 31st. I think it will be a record amount. Perhaps ADMIN need to set up a special page just for KAL Pictures. Just a thought. Can not wait. I have #3 on the needles now.


----------



## Gypsycream

Deb-Babbles said:


> Just wondering if anyone has kept count of how many Bear's we are going to have. I counted the first 11 or so pages of the thread and came up with about 85 people.
> What do you think Pat. How many of us are going to post pictures on the 31st. I think it will be a record amount. Perhaps ADMIN need to set up a special page just for KAL Pictures. Just a thought. Can not wait. I have #3 on the needles now.


I think Alyson counted over 140 Deb!!! I'm really not sure how we are going to post photo's lol! Perhaps we can have a thread of just photo's and no comments, but I think its going to be difficult to stop folk commenting on all the beautiful bears that will be appearing soon


----------



## robintheknitter

Check out Mayo Clinic (Rochester, MN) if possible. When my son was 16 had ulcerative colitis so bad that he had his colon removed. They rebuilt him so he has a j-pouch and all is well--no colostomy (bag). Mayo Clinic and Dr. Moir were wonderful. He is now 30 and has had no problems since. I realize that this is a different problem, but Mayo Clinic, Rochester, MN is #1 in the country dealing with gastrointestinal problems. You might be surprised what you find out. He had a bag for six weeks while healing was happening, but he handled it like a trooper.


----------



## robintheknitter

Cathryn 2ed said:


> I think the difference might lay in stocking stitch fabric covering more area than the same amount of rows and stitches of garter.


That does make sense, thanks


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Gypsycream said:


> Deb-Babbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has kept count of how many Bear's we are going to have. I counted the first 11 or so pages of the thread and came up with about 85 people.
> What do you think Pat. How many of us are going to post pictures on the 31st. I think it will be a record amount. Perhaps ADMIN need to set up a special page just for KAL Pictures. Just a thought. Can not wait. I have #3 on the needles now.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alyson counted over 140 Deb!!! I'm really not sure how we are going to post photo's lol! Perhaps we can have a thread of just photo's and no comments, but I think its going to be difficult to stop folk commenting on all the beautiful bears that will be appearing soon
Click to expand...

Wow is all I can say. ADMIN should know this is going to be a fun thread.


----------



## A Clark

Hi yes at last count it was 140 !!!! 

I think everyone should create their own thread ,with each one titled "Teddy Bears Picnic " we will all know where to look then to see all the bears and we can all comment on each others .

I would like to post the first thread as soon as I get up ,which will be early on the 31st .I know this means that some of you will have a bit of a wait on your hands . I hope you understand .

Alyson


----------



## Deb-Babbles

A Clark said:


> Hi yes at last count it was 140 !!!!
> 
> I think everyone should create their own thread ,with each one titled "Teddy Bears Picnic " we will all know where to look then to see all the bears and we can all comment on each others .
> 
> I would like to post the first thread as soon as I get up ,which will be early on the 31st .I know this means that some of you will have a bit of a wait on your hands . I hope you understand .
> 
> Alyson


ok it is 2:13 in the afternoon here in New York. What time is it there. I do not sleep well at all and get up at about 1am. I have my pictures ready to post now. Just waittng for the right day. LOL


----------



## A Clark

Deb-Babbles said:


> A Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi yes at last count it was 140 !!!!
> 
> I think everyone should create their own thread ,with each one titled "Teddy Bears Picnic " we will all know where to look then to see all the bears and we can all comment on each others .
> 
> I would like to post the first thread as soon as I get up ,which will be early on the 31st .I know this means that some of you will have a bit of a wait on your hands . I hope you understand .
> 
> Alyson
> 
> 
> 
> ok it is 2:13 in the afternoon here in New York. What time is it there. I do not sleep well at all and get up at about 1am. I have my pictures ready to post now. Just waittng for the right day. LOL
Click to expand...

Hi it's 7.15 pm here so that means we are about 5 hours in front of you .I will certainly be up by 5.30 am on the 31st so that will be 1.30am to you . lol I knew this would get complicated !!


----------



## Deb-Babbles

A Clark said:


> Deb-Babbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi yes at last count it was 140 !!!!
> 
> I think everyone should create their own thread ,with each one titled "Teddy Bears Picnic " we will all know where to look then to see all the bears and we can all comment on each others .
> 
> I would like to post the first thread as soon as I get up ,which will be early on the 31st .I know this means that some of you will have a bit of a wait on your hands . I hope you understand .
> 
> Alyson
> 
> 
> 
> ok it is 2:13 in the afternoon here in New York. What time is it there. I do not sleep well at all and get up at about 1am. I have my pictures ready to post now. Just waittng for the right day. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi it's 7.15 pm here so that means we are about 5 hours in front of you .I will certainly be up by 5.30 am on the 31st so that will be 1.30am to you . lol I knew this would get complicated !!
Click to expand...

NA, not coomplicated just so much fun and want to post the pictures. Each of mine is a very fun bear. Thanks for thinking of this KAL. It is the first toy I have made that even looks like a toy.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

A Clark said:


> Deb-Babbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi yes at last count it was 140 !!!!
> 
> I think everyone should create their own thread ,with each one titled "Teddy Bears Picnic " we will all know where to look then to see all the bears and we can all comment on each others .
> 
> I would like to post the first thread as soon as I get up ,which will be early on the 31st .I know this means that some of you will have a bit of a wait on your hands . I hope you understand .
> 
> Alyson
> 
> 
> 
> ok it is 2:13 in the afternoon here in New York. What time is it there. I do not sleep well at all and get up at about 1am. I have my pictures ready to post now. Just waittng for the right day. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi it's 7.15 pm here so that means we are about 5 hours in front of you .I will certainly be up by 5.30 am on the 31st so that will be 1.30am to you . lol I knew this would get complicated !!
Click to expand...

NA, not coomplicated just so much fun and want to post the pictures. Each of mine is a very fun bear. Thanks for thinking of this KAL. It is the first toy I have made that even looks like a toy.


----------



## jmai5421

robintheknitter said:


> Check out Mayo Clinic (Rochester, MN) if possible. When my son was 16 had ulcerative colitis so bad that he had his colon removed. They rebuilt him so he has a j-pouch and all is well--no colostomy (bag). Mayo Clinic and Dr. Moir were wonderful. He is now 30 and has had no problems since. I realize that this is a different problem, but Mayo Clinic, Rochester, MN is #1 in the country dealing with gastrointestinal problems. You might be surprised what you find out. He had a bag for six weeks while healing was happening, but he handled it like a trooper.


You are right about the Mayo Clinic. My husband just retired from there. My nephew who is going to have surgery also works there. They are talking of removing part of his colon. He is still scared. I know that they are very cautious and very good. That is also where my Grandma had her surgery. She was 80 years old at the time. He just seems so young.


----------



## jmai5421

Mine will be done and posted after the 31st. We are at the cabin right now in Northern MN. We plan to go back home to Rochester on the 30th. and return here on the 3rd of June. I need to get some long thin knitting needles from home so I can stitch him together. I am on the last paw. I will stitch the parts and then put him together when we get back to the cabin(that is where the computer and internet connection is hooked up. I need GypseyCreams instructions. I will post right after that. I am excited. I will have a lot of bear pictures to look at when we get back up here. That is exciting.


----------



## Ronie

it is my guess that we will just have to go into the main page and the picture section and sit back and enjoy. I don't know how many will be in the news letter. But has anyone else notice that the newsletter seems to have a theme with it... some days we get several posts that all go together. So we could very well have a bear themed newsletter that day.


----------



## FrannyGrace

Finished my 1st Bear. I used Lion Brand Fun Fur--no problem knitting her up with my bamboo needles but it was a "bear" to sew her up and assemble her. I didn't have any felt for her nose so I knitted her one. Also no eyes so I used buttons. Oh yeah, and I used the method (posted here I think) of jointing her legs and arms with strong thread instead of sewing them on. I wasn't up to sewing any more with the Fun Fur. But--I love her! I think it is like giving birth, though--at this moment I don't even want to think about doing up another one in Fun Fur, but ask me in a couple of weeks (okay, days) and I may have changed my mind. I took her to coffee with some friends this morning and they raved and couldn't believe she was knitted. I am very proud of her!


----------



## robintheknitter

jmai5421 said:


> robintheknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Mayo Clinic (Rochester, MN) if possible. When my son was 16 had ulcerative colitis so bad that he had his colon removed. They rebuilt him so he has a j-pouch and all is well--no colostomy (bag). Mayo Clinic and Dr. Moir were wonderful. He is now 30 and has had no problems since. I realize that this is a different problem, but Mayo Clinic, Rochester, MN is #1 in the country dealing with gastrointestinal problems. You might be surprised what you find out. He had a bag for six weeks while healing was happening, but he handled it like a trooper.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right about the Mayo Clinic. My husband just retired from there. My nephew who is going to have surgery also works there. They are talking of removing part of his colon. He is still scared. I know that they are very cautious and very good. That is also where my Grandma had her surgery.
> 
> She was 80 years old at the time. He just seems so young.
Click to expand...

Any age is young right. Glad you know the hospital. For something like that, I would go nowhere else. My prayers are with you


----------



## Gypsycream

FrannyGrace said:


> Finished my 1st Bear. I used Lion Brand Fun Fur--no problem knitting her up with my bamboo needles but it was a "bear" to sew her up and assemble her. I didn't have any felt for her nose so I knitted her one. Also no eyes so I used buttons. Oh yeah, and I used the method (posted here I think) of jointing her legs and arms with strong thread instead of sewing them on. I wasn't up to sewing any more with the Fun Fur. But--I love her! I think it is like giving birth, though--at this moment I don't even want to think about doing up another one in Fun Fur, but ask me in a couple of weeks (okay, days) and I may have changed my mind. I took her to coffee with some friends this morning and they raved and couldn't believe she was knitted. I am very proud of her!


Thank you for making me laugh out loud first thing in the morning


----------



## Zelana

Gypsycream said:


> I think Alyson counted over 140 Deb!!! I'm really not sure how we are going to post photo's lol! Perhaps we can have a thread of just photo's and no comments, but I think its going to be difficult to stop folk commenting on all the beautiful bears that will be appearing soon


What about asking Admin to set up a user-managed section called Bears Anonymous? That way all the bear threads could be kept together and non-bear addicts wouldn't have to put up with the pictures section saturated with bears on the 31st. It would also allow for stickied threads for things like patterns, yarns used and sites for buying eyes, noses etc.

I'd be prepared to take on the 'manager' role - Pat can confirm my 'techie' abilities.


----------



## Gypsycream

All sounds way over my head Zelana and if anyone could sort it out you could.

Perhaps as its Alyson challenge she should make the decision


----------



## Ronie

I was thinking that maybe Alyson could post the first picture like she said and then we could all do a 'reply' and post our picture. That way it would all be on 1 thread. Just what was going through my mind last night as I am getting close to sewing my guy up and stuffing him... Darn work has gotten in my way... or I know I would be done with him already.. He is so much fun to knit up and he does knit up fast..


----------



## pammie1234

I like the idea of it all being on one thread. How about The Teddy Bear's Picnic? I don't know if I'll even be ready, but it could go on as long as anyone keeps posting. Plus, it would be a good reference for future bears!


----------



## pammie1234

I can't believe no one has posted anything today. I guess everyone is busy working on their bears!


----------



## JillF

there were a couple of posts under the putting your bear together thread.


----------



## EFerg

Zelana said:


> Gypsycream said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alyson counted over 140 Deb!!! I'm really not sure how we are going to post photo's lol! Perhaps we can have a thread of just photo's and no comments, but I think its going to be difficult to stop folk commenting on all the beautiful bears that will be appearing soon
> 
> 
> 
> What about asking Admin to set up a user-managed section called Bears Anonymous? That way all the bear threads could be kept together and non-bear addicts wouldn't have to put up with the pictures section saturated with bears on the 31st. It would also allow for stickied threads for things like patterns, yarns used and sites for buying eyes, noses etc.
> 
> I'd be prepared to take on the 'manager' role - Pat can confirm my 'techie' abilities.
Click to expand...

I love the idea of all the bears being on one posting. It would make it so much easier to look at the photos. It would also be handy if there was a request not to add comments to the photos as that would take up so many pages. Just photos. Perhaps there could be a separate posting for the comments.

Just my thoughts but what the heck do I know?!


----------



## Gypsycream

Totally agree with you EFerg, but we must refrain from making comments on every bear or we'll be in the thousands of pages lol!

If we all did our own we'd take over the pictures forum and that wouldn't really be fair on folk not interested in bears wouldn't it?


----------



## A Clark

I think we could do it all on one thread ,just photos and a brief description ,with no comments . Then any you want to comment on you could maybe send a pm to The only thing is we wouldn't all be able to read all the comments . What does anyone else think ?


----------



## pammie1234

I agree with the above. One thread, post only pictures, PM comments to individuals. We know what the comments will be: Precious, I love your bear, love your colors, etc. Even though that is nice to read, it takes up too much space. I mainly want to see the bears!


----------



## Deb-Babbles

pammie1234 said:


> I agree with the above. One thread, post only pictures, PM comments to individuals. We know what the comments will be: Precious, I love your bear, love your colors, etc. Even though that is nice to read, it takes up too much space. I mainly want to see the bears!


I have seen some contests for childrens photo's where there are a lot of pictures of babies and you can vote on as many as you want. I do not know how we could get this one on the forum but that way all the bears could still be on one thread and a vote cast for categories or a PM could be sent to the person you want more info on how they made the one you like. I want to see the bears too. This is going to be so much fun.


----------



## mco217

ONe way to post the bear pictures on one thread is to have EVERYONE send their pictures to one main person. Then that person will post all the pics on one thread. This keeps things organized without too many hands in the pot so to speak. All the pictures would be uniformed on the thread and entered the same way. Just an idea,,, don't know who would be willing to volunteer for such a feat. 
Godo luck to eveeryone. I have one more arm to do and then stuff and name! Can't wait to see all the pics.


----------



## Windbeam

Pics and the type of yarn maybe?


----------



## Ronie

oh we could just come back in here or on to a new thread for our comments. We wouldn't need to name names in our comments just the experiance and maybe favorite yarns... something simple... Just a added note.. my bear is done. I finished his last leg today, I'll be stuffing and assembling him on Thursday.. What do you want to bet that I get started sooner... :thumbup:


----------



## EFerg

mco217 said:


> ONe way to post the bear pictures on one thread is to have EVERYONE send their pictures to one main person. Then that person will post all the pics on one thread. This keeps things organized without too many hands in the pot so to speak. All the pictures would be uniformed on the thread and entered the same way. Just an idea,,, don't know who would be willing to volunteer for such a feat.
> Godo luck to eveeryone. I have one more arm to do and then stuff and name! Can't wait to see all the pics.


This is a great idea except I can't work out how to send a photo to someone in a PM.


----------



## Windbeam

Let us know what is decided. I think PMing the person if you have a comment is a great idea.


----------



## birsss

This is a great idea, all contained.


Zelana said:


> Gypsycream said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alyson counted over 140 Deb!!! I'm really not sure how we are going to post photo's lol! Perhaps we can have a thread of just photo's and no comments, but I think its going to be difficult to stop folk commenting on all the beautiful bears that will be appearing soon
> 
> 
> 
> What about asking Admin to set up a user-managed section called Bears Anonymous? That way all the bear threads could be kept together and non-bear addicts wouldn't have to put up with the pictures section saturated with bears on the 31st. It would also allow for stickied threads for things like patterns, yarns used and sites for buying eyes, noses etc.
> 
> I'd be prepared to take on the 'manager' role - Pat can confirm my 'techie' abilities.
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

I still think the easiest way is for everyone to post their own picture. If we want to include the yarn, bear's name, and maybe needle size that would be ok. Then all comments could be in a PM to that person. As I said earlier, I mainly want to see the bears. The yarn used would be good if someone liked the look of a certain bear.


----------



## Windbeam

Pam, I think your idea is a good one.


----------



## sandrap

Can someone please point me in the direction of the instructions of how to post a picture?

Thank you.


----------



## Windbeam

At the top of this page go to Help. There it has "posting a picture".


----------



## sandrap

Windbeam said:


> At the top of this page go to Help. There it has "posting a picture".


Thank you very much.


----------



## rosiebear

Gypsy, My daughter and I just finished our first huggable bears, we're hooked. I want to make a white polar-like bear not using eyelash. Will the needle & yarn requirements remain the same as original pattern or do you have a different pattern that we would need. 

Can't wait 'till the 31st. we're in!


----------



## Gypsycream

rosiebear said:


> Gypsy, My daughter and I just finished our first huggable bears, we're hooked. I want to make a white polar-like bear not using eyelash. Will the needle & yarn requirements remain the same as original pattern or do you have a different pattern that we would need.
> 
> Can't wait 'till the 31st. we're in!


Really looking forwards to seeing your bears 

I'm afraid I don't have a polar bear, just the Needs a Hug Bear, but probably you'd be better using the Huggable.

As I'm not sure what yarn you will chose I can't really give you advise about amounts and needle sizes. What I would say is to come down a size or two to whatever the ball band advises. You need a firm weave, as you'll have realised already, but it needs to be comfortable to knit. Perhaps you could experiment a little


----------



## YoMaMi

Could someone post a new thread before the 31st with maybe the title Bear picture posting rules? That way we won't have to read through 50 pages of comments to figure out what to do.
Thanks,
Toni


----------



## Ronie

rosiebear maybe you could use one of the bear patterns and just stuff his nose like a polar bear. It doesn't have to be perfect... but I bet it will be cute.


----------



## pammie1234

I think the bear done in white would look enough like a polar bear. You could change the nose a little to make it more "polar bear" like by stuffing it differently.


----------



## jmai5421

I just finished all the parts to my NHB. They are all sewn and stuffed. The eyes and nose are in place. Now I just have to put the parts together. I will have to wait until I get home to my straight needles. I have lots of fine ones to position everything.
I will be starting another NHB tomorrow.
Does anyone know the size of the angel bear standing? Also has anyone tried the pocket bear in fingering yarn and small needles to get a smaller size? I am thinking dollhouse size. If so, what yarn and what size needles?


----------



## Pamk

Just a little hint for everyone who's putting bears together. I got mine together today (you'll have to wait until the bear picnic to see). But I used wooden food skewers...like for shish ka bobs. They have one blunt end and a pointy end and were plenty long enough. Worked great!


----------



## Ronie

great tip Pamk... also jmai5421 someone did post a picture on one of these bear threads of a bear done with a small yarn.. I think it was 2" tall... I could be real wrong on the size but it was small... I'll take a peak and see if I can find it...

:thumbup: I found it. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82401-1.html


----------



## Gypsycream

Great tip Pam, never thought of using skewer and they would certainly save my needles from being bent out of line 

Jmai, I've pm'd you about the fairy bear size.


----------



## pammie1234

I only use circular needles, so today at Walmart I got a pair of straights to use for construction. Too bad I didn't think about the skewers. I have those at my house!


----------



## Augustgran

here are some wings that I have used they are printed transparencies (they are not flimsy). I have used them before one my little fairy dolls, you just cut them out for adding to a knitted bear I would use a hole puncher to make 2 holes in the back of the wings and pull a ribbon through and the price is a steal and she ship really really fast


----------



## Gypsycream

grandmasheryl said:


> here are some wings that I have used they are printed transparencies (they are not flimsy). I have used them before one my little fairy dolls, you just cut them out for adding to a knitted bear I would use a hole puncher to make 2 holes in the back of the wings and pull a ribbon through and the price is a steal and she ship really really fast


Thank you Grandmasheryl, errrrrr where are they?


----------



## A Clark

Pamk said:


> Just a little hint for everyone who's putting bears together. I got mine together today (you'll have to wait until the bear picnic to see). But I used wooden food skewers...like for shish ka bobs. They have one blunt end and a pointy end and were plenty long enough. Worked great!


I like this idea ,I will give this a go today .


----------



## Windbeam

Isn't it cute? Nice tip Pamk.


----------



## Pamk

I have to add a bit of a warning to using the skewers. They are sharp (the wooden ones at least). As I was pushing it thru...I pushed it right thru my palm...OUCH! So please be careful. Other than mortal injury....they work great...lol


----------



## jmai5421

Ronie said:


> great tip Pamk... also jmai5421 someone did post a picture on one of these bear threads of a bear done with a small yarn.. I think it was 2" tall... I could be real wrong on the size but it was small... I'll take a peak and see if I can find it...
> 
> :thumbup: I found it. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82401-1.html


Thanks for the link. He will be perfect in the doll house.


----------



## Ronie

Your welcome I 'm glad I could find it... 
and Ouch!!!! it didn't go all the way through did it??? either way thats something to be careful of....



jmai5421 said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> 
> great tip Pamk... also jmai5421 someone did post a picture on one of these bear threads of a bear done with a small yarn.. I think it was 2" tall... I could be real wrong on the size but it was small... I'll take a peak and see if I can find it...
> 
> :thumbup: I found it. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82401-1.html
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. He will be perfect in the doll house.
Click to expand...


----------



## Augustgran

sorry here they are she will combine them for shipping I think you can get 3 sheets for the same shipping as one sheet and they arrive SUPER fast all the way from Ireland!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ooak-Fairy-Wings-Transparency-sheet-with-8-Designs-A4-sheet-with-12-mixed-pairs-/221014090991?pt=UK_Doll_Bears_Dolls_EH&hash=item33757764ef#ht_842wt_1185
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OOAK-Fairy-cicada-wings-transparency-sheet-12-pairs-/221013027795?pt=UK_Doll_Bears_Dolls_EH&hash=item3375672bd3#ht_706wt_1185


----------



## Gypsycream

grandmasheryl said:


> sorry here they are she will combine them for shipping I think you can get 3 sheets for the same shipping as one sheet and they arrive SUPER fast all the way from Ireland!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ooak-Fairy-Wings-Transparency-sheet-with-8-Designs-A4-sheet-with-12-mixed-pairs-/221014090991?pt=UK_Doll_Bears_Dolls_EH&hash=item33757764ef#ht_842wt_1185
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/OOAK-Fairy-cicada-wings-transparency-sheet-12-pairs-/221013027795?pt=UK_Doll_Bears_Dolls_EH&hash=item3375672bd3#ht_706wt_1185


Thank you for the links, I've bookmarked them and I'll have a good look later. Must admit that they are the prettiest wings I've seen so far


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

Any office supply will sell you transparency sheets. They are normally used for overhead projection in fancy business meetings. I see no reason why your paintjet printer would not paint some wings for you. Cut them out. They would not be water proof however. Might have to play around, make doubles and put the ink on the inside. ??? Just a thought. If you do not have a paintjet, use a good quality felt tip marker to trace your favorite picture of wings.


----------



## Gypsycream

Cathryn 2ed said:


> Any office supply will sell you transparency sheets. They are normally used for overhead projection in fancy business meetings. I see no reason why your paintjet printer would not paint some wings for you. Cut them out. They would not be water proof however. Might have to play around, make doubles and put the ink on the inside. ??? Just a thought. If you do not have a paintjet, use a good quality felt tip marker to trace your favorite picture of wings.


Another good idea! Wish I'd mentioned the problems I've been having on here before, could have saved me a lot of shopping around


----------



## Hendrika

Cathryn 2ed said:


> Any office supply will sell you transparency sheets. They are normally used for overhead projection in fancy business meetings. I see no reason why your paintjet printer would not paint some wings for you. Cut them out. They would not be water proof however. Might have to play around, make doubles and put the ink on the inside. ??? Just a thought. If you do not have a paintjet, use a good quality felt tip marker to trace your favorite picture of wings.


Just make sure that you use Inkjet transparencies with an inkjet printer. I once used laser transparencies with an inkjet printer and the ink doesn't dry.


----------



## jmai5421

Thank you for the links to the wings.
I am working on my second bear. It is going faster than the first. I am hoping to do the third bear before the 31st or 3rd when I get home to post. I plan to post all three in one picture.
I get more excited to see all of the bears and all the different fibers and colors.


----------



## Augustgran

the links I provided for the wings, I have them and they are definitely waterproof you can actually wipe them with a damp cloth and NOTHING comes off


----------



## Gypsycream

grandmasheryl said:


> the links I provided for the wings, I have them and they are definitely waterproof you can actually wipe them with a damp cloth and NOTHING comes off


That's worth knowing, thank you


----------



## Ronie

ok he's done and now I am knitting him a scarf for the picnic in case its a bit chilly... I will never ever use this yarn again but at $2.50 a skein I got what I wanted and he's cute... Right now he is in the cats chair... and she's not happy so I need to find him a home..


----------



## sugar312

Bear is finished got the eyes today in the mail. Might be my first and last enjoyed the knitting ,the sewing not so much.lol


----------



## Ronie

I know what you mean... I was sewing up my bear thinking I'll never do this again... then I had to laugh at myself because just a few hours later I'm thinking about the next yarn I'm going to use.... I can see the addiction.


----------



## pammie1234

I hope I get addicted because I have yarn for 4 more bears!


----------



## lifeline

Ronie said:


> ok he's done and now I am knitting him a scarf for the picnic in case its a bit chilly... I will never ever use this yarn again but at $2.50 a skein I got what I wanted and he's cute... Right now he is in the cats chair... and she's not happy so I need to find him a home..


Oooh, I like the idea of the scarf. I will probably get my bear done in time but not his jumper, so a scarf will be a compromise. Then I can do the jumper for him to go to his owner.


----------



## jmai5421

I like the idea of a scarf. Since my bears are for my granddaughters and I want to teach them to knit while they are visiting, the scarf for their bear would be a good start. The bears will get their scarves to go with their sweaters this summer. I won't have the sweaters on time for the Teddy Bear Picnic but will have them done before the girls come.


----------



## Ronie

I had gotten my 'try me' set from knit picks and there was a card in there,with a few patterns on it so I could try out my needles... It was so easy to follow off the chart and after a few repeats I realized this would make a great scarf for my teddy.. I should have it finished later today... I also thought a cap would be cute but I don't want to cover his ears...LOL


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

ok i need a clear explination on how to end each piece please.. it says to break off and thread thru the rest of the stitches on the needle,, im guessing thats just what it says..cut the yarn and thread it thru the rest of the stitches on the needle.. sort of like gathering it?? and how much yarn do i break off? Sorry to be so dence..lol


----------



## Gypsycream

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> ok i need a clear explination on how to end each piece please.. it says to break off and thread thru the rest of the stitches on the needle,, im guessing thats just what it says..cut the yarn and thread it thru the rest of the stitches on the needle.. sort of like gathering it?? and how much yarn do i break off? Sorry to be so dence..lol


Not dense at all angel, I really should have been clearer. Yes you are right and about 14 inches, you can then use this to part sew the back seams 

I will make a better job of writing patterns. Every query is feed back to me and I'm taking notes so the next pattern will be clearer so thank you all


----------



## oma lisa

Alyson's comment regarding posting pictures is on page 45. This is her reply :

"I think everyone should create their own thread ,with each one titled "Teddy Bears Picnic " we will all know where to look then to see all the bears and we can all comment on each others. I would like to post the first thread as soon as I get up ,which will be early on the 31st .I know this means that some of you will have a bit of a wait on your hands . I hope you understand ."

I have seen a few other suggestions (pages 46-47 ??) and I am wondering if this is the "final" answer so that we all arrive at the picnic together!


----------



## oma lisa

YoMaMi said:


> Could someone post a new thread before the 31st with maybe the title Bear picture posting rules? That way we won't have to read through 50 pages of comments to figure out what to do.
> Thanks,
> Toni


I've been considering this as well and found Alyson's comment regarding posting pictures on page 45. This is her reply :

"I think everyone should create their own thread ,with each one titled "Teddy Bears Picnic " we will all know where to look then to see all the bears and we can all comment on each others. I would like to post the first thread as soon as I get up ,which will be early on the 31st .I know this means that some of you will have a bit of a wait on your hands . I hope you understand ."

I have seen a few other suggestions (pages 46-47 ??) and I have sent a PM to Alyson, so I am hoping that she will post the "final" answer so that we all arrive at the picnic together!


----------



## mammakim

It's funny you all are doing this knit along. I bought a pattern book for bears last year to make one for my sister who collected bears but never felt confident enough to make one. Unfortunatly she passed away in Febuary. I stll intend to make one in honour of her but still don't have the confidence. When i do get it made "Sherry's bear" will always have a place of honour in my home.


----------



## Gypsycream

mammakim said:


> It's funny you all are doing this knit along. I bought a pattern book for bears last year to make one for my sister who collected bears but never felt confident enough to make one. Unfortunatly she passed away in Febuary. I stll intend to make one in honour of her but still don't have the confidence. When i do get it made "Sherry's bear" will always have a place of honour in my home.


Bless, I'm sure you will make a very special bear in honour of your lovely sister.


----------



## mammakim

Thanks she was a huge broncos fanatic so i think i will try to find bronco colors to make it in.


----------



## Ronie

Time is running out... is there a decision on how we are all going to post our bears.. there are at least 3 bear threads going and I'm not sure whats going on....


----------



## needlelark

Ronie said:


> Time is running out... is there a decision on how we are all going to post our bears.. there are at least 3 bear threads going and I'm not sure whats going on....


Please, I'd like to know too...I have a great talent for getting things wrong and would hate to miss this party!!

:shock:


----------



## Gypsycream

Don't worry Needlelark, I'm sure you will see the thread. This is what Alyson wrote the other day:

Early on the 31st I will start a thread in the pictures section titled "Teddy Bears Picnic " .

I will post my photos and a brief description materials used ect . 

Everyone taking part will then post their photos , and a brief description if wished , on the same thread .

This way all the bears will be in one place and easy to find . 

No comments are to be posted on this thread ,If you want to comment a bear send a pm to the person who posted it . 

About 140 bears are due to be posted on this thraed ,if we all start adding comments it will get too long and posts will get lost . 

Looking forward to seeing all the bears on 31st .


Alyson


----------



## Ronie

Thank you pat.. I looked for that post but couldn't find it so I thought I had better make sure it was still going to be the same.... I like this idea better because with 140 bears there's no way we would be able to do our posts separtely and be able to view them all...


----------



## jmai5421

I will be looking for the post. I like it this way. It will be fun to see all the bears in one thread. I am excited.


----------



## oma lisa

ALMOST PICNIC TIME....
THE EXCITEMENT.....
THE ANTICIPATION....
IT IS ALMOST UN~BEAR~ABLE !!!!


----------



## needlelark

Gypsycream said:


> Don't worry Needlelark, I'm sure you will see the thread. This is what Alyson wrote the other day:
> 
> Early on the 31st I will start a thread in the pictures section titled "Teddy Bears Picnic " .
> 
> I will post my photos and a brief description materials used ect .
> 
> Everyone taking part will then post their photos , and a brief description if wished , on the same thread .
> 
> This way all the bears will be in one place and easy to find .
> 
> No comments are to be posted on this thread ,If you want to comment a bear send a pm to the person who posted it .
> 
> About 140 bears are due to be posted on this thraed ,if we all start adding comments it will get too long and posts will get lost .
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all the bears on 31st .
> 
> Alyson


 :-D

Thanks for this Gypsycream...I'd seen this post, a little while ago... but wasn't sure if this was still the path to the picnic ! Looking forward to 31st!


----------



## lifeline

Alyson, would it be possible, when you have set up the Teddy Bear's picnic post you could post a link to it on this thread, then we won't have to search it out. 
I hope I am going to be ready on Thursday.


----------



## alysonclark

I am not too good at posting links but will try .I have very limited time in the morning as I am working .I have my own post to do and 2 other peoples who are on holiday .You would only need to look for "Teddy Bears Picnic " either via a search or in your unread topics


----------



## lifeline

alysonclark said:


> I am not too good at posting links but will try .I have very limited time in the morning as I am working .I have my own post to do and 2 other peoples who are on holiday .You would only need to look for "Teddy Bears Picnic " either via a search or in your unread topics


Ok, it was just a thought.


----------



## pammie1234

I'm sad to say that my bear will not be ready. I still haven't received my eyes and noses, plus, my DD wanted me to knit some dishcloths for some work friends and the deadline is tomorrow. I guess i'll post when it is finished. I'm sure others will be posting later as well.


----------



## Gypsycream

pammie1234 said:


> I'm sad to say that my bear will not be ready. I still haven't received my eyes and noses, plus, my DD wanted me to knit some dishcloths for some work friends and the deadline is tomorrow. I guess i'll post when it is finished. I'm sure others will be posting later as well.


Don't worry Pammie, we'll still be showing off bears the same as normal and then your bear will get more attention wont it? And we will be able to make comments on your thread 

How kind of you to put your daughters needs before your own, special Mum xx


----------



## MEknitter

pammie1234 said:


> I'm sad to say that my bear will not be ready. I still haven't received my eyes and noses, plus, my DD wanted me to knit some dishcloths for some work friends and the deadline is tomorrow. I guess i'll post when it is finished. I'm sure others will be posting later as well.


Mine won't be ready on the 31st, either. Oh well, we'll just join the picnic when we can!


----------



## umozabeads

Yep. I had to put mine off because I am determined to finish my Ashton shawl this week!


----------



## lifeline

Oh dear! I have finished my bear tonight. Not sure if I want to post him on the teddy bears picnic. Looks like a fox/pig. All the teddies will think he wants to eat them.    
I should really call him 'her' as he has been made in pink, but he feels like a 'he' to me. He was meant to be for my great niece in Australia. She's just short of being 6 months. I'm not sure I want to send it to her. :|


----------



## alysonclark

Not long to go now until the "Teddy Bears Picnic " .I'm off to bed now , as soon as I get up in the morning I will start the teddy bears picnic thread . 

I can't wait to see all your bears !!


----------



## donutgal55

To bed so soon!!! LOL I just checked on the time in your area. It is only 542pm in New Hampshire....was hoping you would stay up til midnight your time....so looking forward to our "picnic".


----------



## Windbeam

See you all in the morning!


----------



## mtalmage

My little one is still "on the pins" - i.e. she is still skewered together. The eyes still have not arrived so I cannot finish sewing up her head. Hence I haven't sewn her parts together. She may have to miss the picnic unless we whose babies are "overdue" have a separate picnic next week.


----------



## Ronie

I can guarantee you that she will be just fine and have a wonderful time at the picnic.... mine is not perfect but he is attending... I am sure she will have a wonderful time at the pic nic... I think it takes a few bears to get the parts all to look great.... mines ears are pointed, and I felt like I sewed him up a little crooked but he is so cute and is sitting in my office watching me on the computer... LOL



RebeccaMoe said:


> Oh dear! I have finished my bear tonight. Not sure if I want to post him on the teddy bears picnic. Looks like a fox/pig. All the teddies will think he wants to eat them.
> I should really call him 'her' as he has been made in pink, but he feels like a 'he' to me. He was meant to be for my great niece in Australia. She's just short of being 6 months. I'm not sure I want to send it to her. :|


----------



## sugar312

Mine looks like she has no neck and is shrugging all the time hmmmm


----------



## alysonclark

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85061-1.html

Heres a link to the Teddy Bears Picnic .

Let the party commence !!

( hope this works )

Alyson


----------



## lifeline

alysonclark said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85061-1.html
> 
> Heres a link to the Teddy Bears Picnic .
> 
> Let the party commence !!
> 
> ( hope this works )
> 
> Alyson


Thanks for taking the time to post the link. I too have little time before rushing off to work so it saved the worry of 'will I see the post or won't I'. Thanks so much for starting this Alyson. It's been fun.


----------



## lifeline

Ronie said:


> I can guarantee you that she will be just fine and have a wonderful time at the picnic.... mine is not perfect but he is attending... I am sure she will have a wonderful time at the pic nic... I think it takes a few bears to get the parts all to look great.... mines ears are pointed, and I felt like I sewed him up a little crooked but he is so cute and is sitting in my office watching me on the computer... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear! I have finished my bear tonight. Not sure if I want to post him on the teddy bears picnic. Looks like a fox/pig. All the teddies will think he wants to eat them.
> I should really call him 'her' as he has been made in pink, but he feels like a 'he' to me. He was meant to be for my great niece in Australia. She's just short of being 6 months. I'm not sure I want to send it to her. :|
Click to expand...

Thank you for your kind remarks. I have posted my bear at the picnic. It's the big nose and pointy ears that does it.


----------



## Gypsycream

RebeccaMoe said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can guarantee you that she will be just fine and have a wonderful time at the picnic.... mine is not perfect but he is attending... I am sure she will have a wonderful time at the pic nic... I think it takes a few bears to get the parts all to look great.... mines ears are pointed, and I felt like I sewed him up a little crooked but he is so cute and is sitting in my office watching me on the computer... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear! I have finished my bear tonight. Not sure if I want to post him on the teddy bears picnic. Looks like a fox/pig. All the teddies will think he wants to eat them.
> I should really call him 'her' as he has been made in pink, but he feels like a 'he' to me. He was meant to be for my great niece in Australia. She's just short of being 6 months. I'm not sure I want to send it to her. :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your kind remarks. I have posted my bear at the picnic. It's the big nose and pointy ears that does it.
Click to expand...

I've just seen your bear Rebecca and she's adorable! So behave and love your bear


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you Alyson for posting the link and more importantly thank you for all your hard work arranging this picnic, I know just how busy you have been and the amount of work its taken to organise.

Hugs to you angel xx


----------



## lifeline

Gypsycream said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can guarantee you that she will be just fine and have a wonderful time at the picnic.... mine is not perfect but he is attending... I am sure she will have a wonderful time at the pic nic... I think it takes a few bears to get the parts all to look great.... mines ears are pointed, and I felt like I sewed him up a little crooked but he is so cute and is sitting in my office watching me on the computer... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear! I have finished my bear tonight. Not sure if I want to post him on the teddy bears picnic. Looks like a fox/pig. All the teddies will think he wants to eat them.
> I should really call him 'her' as he has been made in pink, but he feels like a 'he' to me. He was meant to be for my great niece in Australia. She's just short of being 6 months. I'm not sure I want to send it to her. :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your kind remarks. I have posted my bear at the picnic. It's the big nose and pointy ears that does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've just seen your bear Rebecca and she's adorable! So behave and love your bear
Click to expand...

Thank you Pat. I think I needed to use 4 ply for the contrast, the ears are pointy- how did everyone get theirs rounded? And the the eyes are 15mm instead of 13mm. At that size that extra 2mm makes a big difference.


----------



## Ronie

I love your bear rebecca my Andre's ears are a tad pointed too... I think we did a extra 3 stitches before we added stitches... I like the way they look though... I think the pink and white works very well together... I like the fact that all our bears came from the same patterns and all have their own personality....


----------



## Joni L.

I have been trying to send my bear to the picnic, but since my aol won't send photos, my sis has been trying all the addresses and can't get through. Guess my Hug a Bear will just have to get a few extra hugs!


----------



## lifeline

Ronie said:


> I love your bear rebecca my Andre's ears are a tad pointed too... I think we did a extra 3 stitches before we added stitches... I like the way they look though... I think the pink and white works very well together... I like the fact that all our bears came from the same patterns and all have their own personality....


Thank you. I think I will have another go at making the ears. I too her to work to show off and got some of my lunch on one ear. I will try to make them more rounded. I got the pink first, which has white flecks in it, so I thought it only natural to choose white as the contrast.


----------



## Ronie

Joni go to the top of the page and click on the "help" it will guide you on how to post a picture... the problem we all have had is when we do a 'preview' for some reason it deletes the picture and you have to start all over... if you do a reply and then click brows it will take you to your pictures... click on the picture you want to post. click on open and the just send it.... you kinda have to blindly trust it will show up.... I hope this helps..



Joni L. said:


> I have been trying to send my bear to the picnic, but since my aol won't send photos, my sis has been trying all the addresses and can't get through. Guess my Hug a Bear will just have to get a few extra hugs!


I am having a ball looking at everyones bears... they are so adorable...


----------



## KarenJo

Joni L. said:


> I have been trying to send my bear to the picnic, but since my aol won't send photos, my sis has been trying all the addresses and can't get through. Guess my Hug a Bear will just have to get a few extra hugs!


Oh no! Do you have the photo on your computer? You should be able to upload your photo directly to knitting paradise without going through AOL. AOL should be able to attach a photo for sending. How can we help you get your bear to the picnic?


----------



## alysonclark

Thank you ladies for taking part in this challenge .It has been a huge success .I never imagined a little idea would take off like this .

Special thanks to Gypsycream , we could not have done it without her help .

All the bears are amazing , it's hard to believe that they have all been created from the same pattern ,or two .

You have all created wonderful ,individual bears .

Carry on making furry friends and add them to the picnic at anytime for us all to see .

Alyson x


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

I can't wait for mine to join the picnic - she's close, just a few paws to attach. This was a fun event and gave me a tremendous amount of courage to tackle something other than a scarf. Alyson & Pat, you're both awesome!!!! Eileen


alysonclark said:


> Thank you ladies for taking part in this challenge .It has been a huge success .I never imagined a little idea would take off like this .
> 
> Special thanks to Gypsycream , we could not have done it without her help .
> 
> All the bears are amazing , it's hard to believe that they have all been created from the same pattern ,or two .
> 
> You have all created wonderful ,individual bears .
> 
> Carry on making furry friends and add them to the picnic at anytime for us all to see .
> 
> Alyson x


----------



## Ronie

I am getting so many great ideas for dressing up the bears. I was going to make the hoodie but with my bear being much bigger than the original bear was I don't think it will fit... I'll have to improvise....LOL I have done a scarf, I have seen vests and tutu's... bow's and ties... the design choices are nearly endless... this has been such fun... I'm glad I joined...


----------



## KarenJo

Alyson, this was a great idea. Pat, thanks for all of your help and for creating a pattern that was pretty easy to execute, especially for someone like me, who never thought about knitting a toy. I was amazed to see this bear "come to life" for me when the nose and the ears were attached. It was kinda magical. Each bear posted is so unique! Bravo, everyone. As the days go by, I look forward to seeing more of them on the Teddy Bears Picnic thread. :thumbup:


----------



## laurie kinnunen

I need help with urge increase on the muddle.


----------



## laurie kinnunen

Muzzle


----------



## laurie kinnunen

Muzzle


----------



## laurie kinnunen

Muzzle


----------



## laurie kinnunen

Muzzle


----------



## laurie kinnunen

Muzzle


----------



## laurie kinnunen

Muzzle


----------



## laurie kinnunen

Muzzle


----------



## lifeline

laurie kinnunen said:


> Muzzle


Oh dear Laurie, did the send button get stuck :thumbup:


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Oh boy, I'll say it did


lifeline said:


> laurie kinnunen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muzzle
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear Laurie, did the send button get stuck :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## judeb

ok so I completely missed the end date, even though I started at the beginning of May! Am now on my final leg (literally) just got to sew up and stuff oh and buy some eyes! I have knitted other things inbetween but I will finish this!!!!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Mine (Grissly is his/her name) isn't completed either. I'm just finishing up the last leg and stil have the two arms yet to knit. Whoa is me! I guess he'll be marching in the Winter Olympics parade


judeb said:


> ok so I completely missed the end date, even though I started at the beginning of May! Am now on my final leg (literally) just got to sew up and stuff oh and buy some eyes! I have knitted other things inbetween but I will finish this!!!!


----------



## judeb

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Mine (Grissly is his/her name) isn't completed either. I'm just finishing up the last leg and stil have the two arms yet to knit. Whoa is me! I guess he'll be marching in the Winter Olympics parade
> 
> 
> judeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok so I completely missed the end date, even though I started at the beginning of May! Am now on my final leg (literally) just got to sew up and stuff oh and buy some eyes! I have knitted other things inbetween but I will finish this!!!!
Click to expand...

lol along with mine! I think its because I really havent enjoyed knitting the snowflake yarn - dropped stitches all over the place  found it quite hard going. Just hope he looks ok in the end, must think of a name but going to see what suits him!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

There are lots of us still working on bears. Some first generation and some second and so on. I'm on my second one and still on the belly so you are all ahead of me. I bought the Ice long eyelash for this one and so the going is slow. I've seen wigs with thinner hair than this bear has. Nice and easy does it. Looking forward to seeing your bears.


----------



## karwal

Hi, I have never made a bear, but am anxious to try one, but it says by May 31st and this is June...


----------



## lifeline

karwal said:


> Hi, I have never made a bear, but am anxious to try one, but it says by May 31st and this is June...


You can still knit your bear and post it on the picnic thread.


----------



## umozabeads

It doesn't matter when you start, this thing is NEVER gonna end!!!


----------



## karwal

Ok will buy pattern and give it a go. They are just so adorable you can't not make one


----------



## donutgal55

You will not be able to make just one! They are truly "Bear Mania" and you can't make just one!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

laurie kinnunen said:


> I need help with urge increase on the muddle.


Did you get your help? If not where are you stuck?


----------



## judeb

I've finished knitting yay! Just sewing up to finish - going to buy eyes tomorrow will post when done


----------



## laurie kinnunen

Trying again. Lives holes. I need to do the invisale increase. Can't seem to get it. Will watch the utube again.


----------



## Rossi

karwal said:


> Hi, I have never made a bear, but am anxious to try one, but it says by May 31st and this is June...


Exactly. I am confused is this for May next year? If so plenty of time. I can't wait!!!


----------



## umozabeads

Don't worry; whenever you finish your bear will be loved and appreciated!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

laurie kinnunen said:


> Trying again. Lives holes. I need to do the invisale increase. Can't seem to get it. Will watch the utube again.







here is one and there are others too. watch them too


----------



## judeb

And here he is my little Horace


----------



## lifeline

judeb said:


> And here he is my little Horace


He is soooo cute.


----------



## CharleenR

What yarn did you use? He is adorable.


----------



## judeb

Its was Sirdar snowflake snuggly, its really soft and squiggy suitable for a baby if you used different eyes I
would imagine.


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh my gosh! He's adorable!! Love the yarn. Is that something you have to order online or is it available in the local craft store? Great job!!


----------



## judeb

I bought it locally but Im in the Uk.


----------



## daleech

Horace is beautiful!


----------



## judeb

thank you I love him!


----------



## alwilda

that is really cute


----------



## Gypsycream

Horace is adorable 

Ladies/gents its never too late to knit a bear, either add them to this thread, I've got it book marked or start a new thread and show off your bear, I want to see each and everyone of your beautiful creations  And they will be beautiful, promise!!!


----------



## EllenBowsher

Alison, this sounds like so much fun. Do you need to add my name to join in the bear making? My new to KP so a bit tentative at this time.

Thank you


----------



## Gypsycream

uyateed said:


> Alison, this sounds like so much fun. Do you need to add my name to join in the bear making? My new to KP so a bit tentative at this time.
> 
> Thank you


Oh dear, I'm afraid this was last year and you've missed all the fun. We had a great time though


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

Gypsycream said:


> Oh dear, I'm afraid this was last year and you've missed all the fun. We had a great time though


Some of us date our membership from before or after the 'Teddy Bear Parade shut down.' It was as far as I know the only event in the history of KP that brought down the system. A small milestone but a remembered one.


----------



## Gypsycream

Blimey, do you remember that?? I really thought it was the picnic's fault and we have weighed the system down with all the photos lol!


----------



## EllenBowsher

Dear Pat,

I have just ordered Huggable Bear pattern and will go to get the assembly directions you posted. (this will be my first knitted bear)

By reading comments from KP bear makers I discovered Yarn Paradise website. I looked at: Ice Supersoft and Ice Eyelash. Would u recommend I use either of these to make my bear? Please advise... Or any other suggestions. 

I got back to England last year with my sister. Had a wonderful time and spent 3 weeks in Devon and have been homesick on and off ever since.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Gypsycream

uyateed said:


> Dear Pat,
> 
> I have just ordered Huggable Bear pattern and will go to get the assembly directions you posted. (this will be my first knitted bear)
> 
> By reading comments from KP bear makers I discovered Yarn Paradise website. I looked at: Ice Supersoft and Ice Eyelash. Would u recommend I use either of these to make my bear? Please advise... Or any other suggestions.
> 
> I got back to England last year with my sister. Had a wonderful time and spent 3 weeks in Devon and have been homesick on and off ever since.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


I'll pm you


----------



## laurie kinnunen

If I have made the Need a Hug Bear will I have any trouble making the huggable bear?


----------



## Gypsycream

laurie kinnunen said:


> If I have made the Need a Hug Bear will I have any trouble making the huggable bear?


No not at all, Huggable is probably easier because he doesn't have so many yarn changes for contrasts. Both bears in this series are put together in a similar way. Huggable was my first bear so is fairly basic and of course you can always pm or email me if you need any guidance


----------



## laurie kinnunen

Thank you. Love your patterns,Gypsycream. What is your next one going to be?


----------



## Gypsycream

Ahhh I'm working on a new series of designs


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Ohhhhhhhhhhh Pat, I'm anxious to find out what it is, can't wait!!!!


Gypsycream said:


> Ahhh I'm working on a new series of designs


----------



## EllenBowsher

Oh no, you're killing me. I really got into KP a week ago. I would like everyone of your existing patterns. I downloaded 3 this week and haven't started one yet. I have spent the whole week poring over this website and have accumulated so much info on suitable yarns, eyes, and the miriad of ideas people have shared. I keep a legal pad under my laptop and have jotted down this info.

I can't wait to see the new ones. :lol:


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you for purchasing my designs, that's really kind of you. I hope you enjoy them and if you get stuck either shout out on here or pm/email me and I'll try to help.


----------

